# CONNECTIONS 2



## PurpleFi

For all you chatterboxes and you know who you are. We have moved.
Now the clubhouse will need decorating and the windows cleaning and seating to be found for everybody, so jump to it ande get yourselves organized.

Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## Xiang

Well, fancy meeting you here lol. I have placed various varieties of tea, coffee & hot chocolate, as well as some very interesting liqueurs for those that are interested :lol: 

BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you chatterboxes and you know who you are. We have moved.
> Now the clubhouse will need decorating and the windows cleaning and seating to be found for everybody, so jump to it ande get yourselves organized.
> 
> Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fancy meeting you here lol. I have placed various varieties of tea, coffee & hot chocolate, as well as some very interesting liqueurs for those that are interested :lol:
> 
> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha
Click to expand...

Nice to see you here. My garden is now full of birds on the feeders. I'd send you some snow, but it might melt on the way. I'm pming everyone to let them know we've moved xxx


----------



## linkan

HAHA ... ok i am not asleep yet and popped in one more time to copy an address into my book and looky what got answered ... lol 

Ok , not staying , but glad i saw this and wont be confused when i wake up


----------



## linkan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you chatterboxes and you know who you are. We have moved.
> Now the clubhouse will need decorating and the windows cleaning and seating to be found for everybody, so jump to it ande get yourselves organized.
> 
> Love and hugs PV xx
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fancy meeting you here lol. I have placed various varieties of tea, coffee & hot chocolate, as well as some very interesting liqueurs for those that are interested :lol:
> 
> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha
Click to expand...

You could see snow if you come see me some day 

SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> HAHA ... ok i am not asleep yet and popped in one more time to copy an address into my book and looky what got answered ... lol
> 
> Ok , not staying , but glad i saw this and wont be confused when i wake up


I was just sending pms to everyone and hadn't got round to you yet, so now I won't pm you xx


----------



## grandma susan

hello? remember me? I've been talking to myself on the other thread hahahaha....I've made it after a long journey


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> hello? remember me? I've been talking to myself on the other thread hahahaha....I've made it after a long journey


Hope you don't mind me starting another one, but Admin said could we change a 500 so I thought I'd better get on with it. I'm just pming everyone. BRB How are you today


----------



## grandma susan

Do you need myu help to PM anyone? ot have you done it ok purple? Morning Judi as well.


----------



## Xiang

You wouldn't believe it, I have just knitted a whole row backwards, so now I am signing off, so that I can concentrate properly on my knitting :lol: :roll: :XD: 

Will catch yo all later xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello? remember me? I've been talking to myself on the other thread hahahaha....I've made it after a long journey
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me starting another one, but Admin said could we change a 500 so I thought I'd better get on with it. I'm just pming everyone. BRB How are you today
Click to expand...

I'm fine, and why should I mind silly girl...I'm glad you've done it. Dare I say it seems to have gome smoothly so far? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan

Any coffee needed?Judi, Purple????


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning 

I am just up! lazy bizum!


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning 

I am just up! lazy bizum!


----------



## mumtoSophy

and I dunno why i posted twice :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

purple you can keep the snow! looks pretty tho

we havent even any frost!


----------



## Xiang

BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha[/quote]

You could see snow if you come see me some day 

SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...[/quote]

Ooohhhhhh how I would love to visit, might go and see how much it is to combine a trip to the UK & the US, go to one place in each country & people could come & have a holiday also - could be a plan!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Any coffee needed?Judi, Purple????


Oooh yes please, mine got cold while I was pming. I think I've sent them all oh except that lady that found us yesterday I think her name is Chayjan. I'll go have a look. How are you this morning Susan. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha


You could see snow if you come see me some day 

SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...[/quote]

Ooohhhhhh how I would love to visit, might go and see how much it is to combine a trip to the UK & the US, go to one place in each country & people could come & have a holiday also - could be a plan!!!!![/quote]

Sounds like the making of another tena get together. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> purple you can keep the snow! looks pretty tho
> 
> we havent even any frost!


Morning Sharon. I thibnk it's melting. Pengwins snow went last night. xx


----------



## grandma susan

I;m fine love...I'm just going to send Binky a getwell card from us lot. brb


----------



## Xiang

You could see snow if you come see me some day 

SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...[/quote]

World trip - here I come in about 5 to 10 years :lol: take me that long to save up for it :-( but it would be great if I could get to a central location in both countries & have every one in each country come to visit & maybe spend a day or 2 together :XD: :thumbup: 
I will let you know when I am coming hahaha


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> You could see snow if you come see me some day
> 
> SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...
Click to expand...

Ooohhhhhh how I would love to visit, might go and see how much it is to combine a trip to the UK & the US, go to one place in each country & people could come & have a holiday also - could be a plan!!!!![/quote]

Sounds like the making of another tena get together. xx[/quote]

Expect me & possible DH, in about 5 to 10 years, will we still be on the Tenas, I hope so!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> You could see snow if you come see me some day
> 
> SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...


World trip - here I come in about 5 to 10 years :lol: take me that long to save up for it :-(  but it would be great if I could get to a central location in both countries & have every one in each country come to visit & maybe spend a day or 2 together :XD: :thumbup: 
I will let you know when I am coming hahaha[/quote]

whe I win the lottery, as I've told you, I'll get us all together...Just hang on in there girl...


----------



## patrican

To put it succinctly in the Aussie vernacular.....crikey - you're already up to page 2. Might as well just get the next one ready, we'll need it next week!


----------



## mumtoSophy

oh I'm too tired to think about all the things i have to do today. leaving at 12.30 and won't be home til after 6.30 tonight!


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok I think I've pmed everyone. If I haven't please put your hand up. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could see snow if you come see me some day
> 
> SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...
> 
> 
> 
> World trip - here I come in about 5 to 10 years :lol: take me that long to save up for it :-( but it would be great if I could get to a central location in both countries & have every one in each country come to visit & maybe spend a day or 2 together :XD: :thumbup:
> I will let you know when I am coming hahaha
Click to expand...

whe I win the lottery, as I've told you, I'll get us all together...Just hang on in there girl...[/quote]

I'm not allowed to do long haul flights :roll: so i'll have to go by boat!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could see snow if you come see me some day
> 
> SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...
> 
> 
> 
> World trip - here I come in about 5 to 10 years :lol: take me that long to save up for it :-( but it would be great if I could get to a central location in both countries & have every one in each country come to visit & maybe spend a day or 2 together :XD: :thumbup:
> I will let you know when I am coming hahaha
Click to expand...

whe I win the lottery, as I've told you, I'll get us all together...Just hang on in there girl...[/quote]

Now that would be good!


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> To put it succinctly in the Aussie vernacular.....crikey - you're already up to page 2. Might as well just get the next one ready, we'll need it next week!


Do you want to do a world trip with me in 5 to 10 years? See how much we can save hahahaha

Nah, Susan will win the lottery before we get anywhere near enough


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> To put it succinctly in the Aussie vernacular.....crikey - you're already up to page 2. Might as well just get the next one ready, we'll need it next week!


Perhaps if we wrote in shorthand and very small would that help?


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> To put it succinctly in the Aussie vernacular.....crikey - you're already up to page 2. Might as well just get the next one ready, we'll need it next week!


morning Patti lovely to see you..Do you like the new place?


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could see snow if you come see me some day
> 
> SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...
> 
> 
> 
> World trip - here I come in about 5 to 10 years :lol: take me that long to save up for it :-( but it would be great if I could get to a central location in both countries & have every one in each country come to visit & maybe spend a day or 2 together :XD: :thumbup:
> I will let you know when I am coming hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whe I win the lottery, as I've told you, I'll get us all together...Just hang on in there girl...
Click to expand...

I'm not allowed to do long haul flights :roll: so i'll have to go by boat![/quote]

That will be arranged... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> oh I'm too tired to think about all the things i have to do today. leaving at 12.30 and won't be home til after 6.30 tonight!


What you up to then? (Traffic lights)


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha


You could see snow if you come see me some day 

SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...[/quote]

Ooohhhhhh how I would love to visit, might go and see how much it is to combine a trip to the UK & the US, go to one place in each country & people could come & have a holiday also - could be a plan!!!!![/quote]

Go to Mt Thebarton - at least you'll see an ice rink :lol: . To all others - this is a local iceskating rink just up the road from me and it used to have a slope in it with artificial snow to ski down plus a toboggan slope, but is now just an ice rink.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could see snow if you come see me some day
> 
> SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...
> 
> 
> 
> World trip - here I come in about 5 to 10 years :lol: take me that long to save up for it :-( but it would be great if I could get to a central location in both countries & have every one in each country come to visit & maybe spend a day or 2 together :XD: :thumbup:
> I will let you know when I am coming hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whe I win the lottery, as I've told you, I'll get us all together...Just hang on in there girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not allowed to do long haul flights :roll: so i'll have to go by boat!
Click to expand...

That will be arranged... :thumbup:[/quote]

I prefer boats to planes. We could borrow your DSs boat.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could see snow if you come see me some day
> 
> SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...
> 
> 
> 
> World trip - here I come in about 5 to 10 years :lol: take me that long to save up for it :-( but it would be great if I could get to a central location in both countries & have every one in each country come to visit & maybe spend a day or 2 together :XD: :thumbup:
> I will let you know when I am coming hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whe I win the lottery, as I've told you, I'll get us all together...Just hang on in there girl...
Click to expand...

Now that would be good![/quote]

That would be brilliant, I keep forgetting to get a ticket in ours, might have to put a reminder in my phone :lol: 
Might be better if you have some help :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> Well, fancy meeting you here lol. I have placed various varieties of tea, coffee & hot chocolate, as well as some very interesting liqueurs for those that are interested :lol:
> 
> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha


Where's the red wine?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could see snow if you come see me some day
> 
> SOMEDAY !!! End of this month and we will be buried in it too ...
> 
> 
> 
> World trip - here I come in about 5 to 10 years :lol: take me that long to save up for it :-( but it would be great if I could get to a central location in both countries & have every one in each country come to visit & maybe spend a day or 2 together :XD: :thumbup:
> I will let you know when I am coming hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whe I win the lottery, as I've told you, I'll get us all together...Just hang on in there girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not allowed to do long haul flights :roll: so i'll have to go by boat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be arranged... :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I prefer boats to planes. We could borrow your DSs boat.[/quote]

OMG you've broken my dream...I dreamed that pam and her husband loaned DH and me their boat and she flew over from USA to take it back because we'd had it ages


----------



## Xiang

Sharon, if this was actually able to happen, I would be coming to somewhere in the UK to meet you lot, and somewhere in the US to meet up with that lot. If it was a lottery win, possibly hire out a resort somewhere hahahaha

BTW- hello :lol:


----------



## Xiang

OMG - page 3 already - my things go quickly when there Is fun to be had :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> To put it succinctly in the Aussie vernacular.....crikey - you're already up to page 2. Might as well just get the next one ready, we'll need it next week!
> 
> 
> 
> morning Patti lovely to see you..Do you like the new place?
Click to expand...

vry prty (shorthand) Won't write short in the short way - looked rude. :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I'm too tired to think about all the things i have to do today. leaving at 12.30 and won't be home til after 6.30 tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> What you up to then? (Traffic lights)
Click to expand...

traffic lights are at red and will be until tomorrow at 6am!

have to take Sophy for her first Carousel rehearsal and straight from there to an Ann Frank rehearsal in school and i have to hang about for an hour and a half then bring her home again make the dinner do some ironing then nbed!


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> Sharon, if this was actually able to happen, I would be coming to somewhere in the UK to meet you lot, and somewhere in the US to meet up with that lot. If it was a lottery win, possibly hire out a resort somewhere hahahaha
> 
> BTW- hello :lol:


I can do that! but I would rather come to you!! the climate is more favourable! :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I'm too tired to think about all the things i have to do today. leaving at 12.30 and won't be home til after 6.30 tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> What you up to then? (Traffic lights)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> traffic lights are at red and will be until tomorrow at 6am!
> 
> have to take Sophy for her first Carousel rehearsal and straight from there to an Ann Frank rehearsal in school and i have to hang about for an hour and a half then bring her home again make the dinner do some ironing then nbed!
Click to expand...

Well while you are waiting for Sophy do some relaxation exercises. I suppose it's silly to ask if you are going to have a quiet week?


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I'm out in 2 hours and i need to get a load of washing done and have a shower so I might catch you lot tonight about 8pm maybe! xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I'm too tired to think about all the things i have to do today. leaving at 12.30 and won't be home til after 6.30 tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> What you up to then? (Traffic lights)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> traffic lights are at red and will be until tomorrow at 6am!
> 
> have to take Sophy for her first Carousel rehearsal and straight from there to an Ann Frank rehearsal in school and i have to hang about for an hour and a half then bring her home again make the dinner do some ironing then nbed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well while you are waiting for Sophy do some relaxation exercises. I suppose it's silly to ask if you are going to have a quiet week?
Click to expand...

I'll be waiting for Sophy in sainsbury's :roll: :roll: 
If i do relaxation excersises i might gt chucked out!


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I must go!

laters xxx


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, if this was actually able to happen, I would be coming to somewhere in the UK to meet you lot, and somewhere in the US to meet up with that lot. If it was a lottery win, possibly hire out a resort somewhere hahahaha
> 
> BTW- hello :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that! but I would rather come to you!! the climate is more favourable! :XD:
Click to expand...

I would also accept that, there are a few of us that don't really understand the whole concept of desert/arid land :lol: 
When do you think you can come, how long will a boat trip take - you can even dock the boat in Port Augusta, too. Hhhmmmmm I had better start sorting things out so that I can fit you in hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> ok I'm out in 2 hours and i need to get a load of washing done and have a shower so I might catch you lot tonight about 8pm maybe! xxx


Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese try and take it easy. xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, if this was actually able to happen, I would be coming to somewhere in the UK to meet you lot, and somewhere in the US to meet up with that lot. If it was a lottery win, possibly hire out a resort somewhere hahahaha
> 
> BTW- hello :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that! but I would rather come to you!! the climate is more favourable! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would also accept that, there are a few of us that don't really understand the whole concept of desert/arid land :lol:
> When do you think you can come, how long will a boat trip take - you can even dock the boat in Port Augusta, too. Hhhmmmmm I had better start sorting things out so that I can fit you in hahaha
Click to expand...

Don't dust on our behalf...I can take dust...not allergic to it..hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, if this was actually able to happen, I would be coming to somewhere in the UK to meet you lot, and somewhere in the US to meet up with that lot. If it was a lottery win, possibly hire out a resort somewhere hahahaha
> 
> BTW- hello :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that! but I would rather come to you!! the climate is more favourable! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would also accept that, there are a few of us that don't really understand the whole concept of desert/arid land :lol:
> When do you think you can come, how long will a boat trip take - you can even dock the boat in Port Augusta, too. Hhhmmmmm I had better start sorting things out so that I can fit you in hahaha
Click to expand...

I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.


----------



## London Girl

Oooh, hello, this is quite nice isn't it? Not keen on the curtains though and I see my chair hasn't arrived yet but other than that, how very lovely to be with you alll again after getting us evicted from the last place!

We, of course, had snow ovenight but it is starting to thaw already. Should be doing the grocery run today but I don't like driving in the snow, all slippy-slidey all over the road, will see what it's like in a couple of hours.

I'm up for a world get together when somebody wins the lottery, I suppose I had better start doing it again, if you're not init, you can't win it!!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I'm too tired to think about all the things i have to do today. leaving at 12.30 and won't be home til after 6.30 tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> What you up to then? (Traffic lights)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> traffic lights are at red and will be until tomorrow at 6am!
> 
> have to take Sophy for her first Carousel rehearsal and straight from there to an Ann Frank rehearsal in school and i have to hang about for an hour and a half then bring her home again make the dinner do some ironing then nbed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well while you are waiting for Sophy do some relaxation exercises. I suppose it's silly to ask if you are going to have a quiet week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be waiting for Sophy in sainsbury's :roll: :roll:
> If i do relaxation excersises i might gt chucked out!
Click to expand...

You don't have to lie down, just think calming thoughts.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh I'm too tired to think about all the things i have to do today. leaving at 12.30 and won't be home til after 6.30 tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> What you up to then? (Traffic lights)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> traffic lights are at red and will be until tomorrow at 6am!
> 
> have to take Sophy for her first Carousel rehearsal and straight from there to an Ann Frank rehearsal in school and i have to hang about for an hour and a half then bring her home again make the dinner do some ironing then nbed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well while you are waiting for Sophy do some relaxation exercises. I suppose it's silly to ask if you are going to have a quiet week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be waiting for Sophy in sainsbury's :roll: :roll:
> If i do relaxation excersises i might gt chucked out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to lie down, just think calming thoughts.
Click to expand...

Can't you go in and watch dear?


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, if this was actually able to happen, I would be coming to somewhere in the UK to meet you lot, and somewhere in the US to meet up with that lot. If it was a lottery win, possibly hire out a resort somewhere hahahaha
> 
> BTW- hello :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that! but I would rather come to you!! the climate is more favourable! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would also accept that, there are a few of us that don't really understand the whole concept of desert/arid land :lol:
> When do you think you can come, how long will a boat trip take - you can even dock the boat in Port Augusta, too. Hhhmmmmm I had better start sorting things out so that I can fit you in hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't dust on our behalf...I can take dust...not allergic to it..hahaha
Click to expand...

Dust is part of the territory where Judi lives :-D and that is nothing to do with house keeping skills - lovely red stuff that gets everywhere.


----------



## Xiang

I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.[/quote]

NNNNOOOOOOOO - what about the Maldives, or somewhere else in the Carribean - there would de some lovely places in that region


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Londy...I'm staying in pj's for a while. Then have a long soak in the bath, well dip in and out, and knit and I think Columbo is on Tv this afternoon. Now come on! how sad a life's that eh?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Oooh, hello, this is quite nice isn't it? Not keen on the curtains though and I see my chair hasn't arrived yet but other than that, how very lovely to be with you alll again after getting us evicted from the last place!
> 
> We, of course, had snow ovenight but it is starting to thaw already. Should be doing the grocery run today but I don't like driving in the snow, all slippy-slidey all over the road, will see what it's like in a couple of hours.
> 
> I'm up for a world get together when somebody wins the lottery, I suppose I had better start doing it again, if you're not init, you can't win it!!


Morning Londy, Glad you found your way here. How are you this morning? xx


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon, if this was actually able to happen, I would be coming to somewhere in the UK to meet you lot, and somewhere in the US to meet up with that lot. If it was a lottery win, possibly hire out a resort somewhere hahahaha
> 
> BTW- hello :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that! but I would rather come to you!! the climate is more favourable! :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would also accept that, there are a few of us that don't really understand the whole concept of desert/arid land :lol:
> When do you think you can come, how long will a boat trip take - you can even dock the boat in Port Augusta, too. Hhhmmmmm I had better start sorting things out so that I can fit you in hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.
Click to expand...

What about some nice tropical island and make sure to avoid the hurricane / cyclone season.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.


NNNNOOOOOOOO - what about the Maldives, or somewhere else in the Carribean - there would de some lovely places in that region[/quote]

That sounds much better. My daughter went to St lucia for her honeymoon. Said it was lovely.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Morning Londy...I'm staying in pj's for a while. Then have a long soak in the bath, well dip in and out, and knit and I think Columbo is on Tv this afternoon. Now come on! how sad a life's that eh?


Sounds lovely grandma! You taking your knitting in the bath with you? Instant felting?


----------



## PurpleFi

I've got ads for cruises now!


----------



## Xiang

Dust is part of the territory where Judi lives :-D and that is nothing to do with house keeping skills - lovely red stuff that gets everywhere.[/quote]

I don't dust, just not worth it - as soon as any dusting is done, more has come in under the door or through the windows (even when they are shut), so can't see the point of it. I would have to hermetically seal my house (somehow) for it to be dust free :-( :roll: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOO - what about the Maldives, or somewhere else in the Carribean - there would de some lovely places in that region
Click to expand...

That sounds much better. My daughter went to St lucia for her honeymoon. Said it was lovely.[/quote]

Never been to the carrribean, that would be great! Stopit, you're getting me all excited!!


----------



## grandma susan

girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> I've got ads for cruises now!


I've got Thomsons holidays


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I've got ads for cruises now!


Never done a cruise either, hubs doesn't want to know! Anybody wanting a cruise partner, I'm your gal!!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads for cruises now!
> 
> 
> 
> Never done a cruise either, hubs doesn't want to know! Anybody wanting a cruise partner, I'm your gal!!
Click to expand...

No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates....


----------



## PurpleFi

Haven't pmed McP, back in a minute


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOO - what about the Maldives, or somewhere else in the Carribean - there would de some lovely places in that region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds much better. My daughter went to St lucia for her honeymoon. Said it was lovely.
Click to expand...

Never been to the carrribean, that would be great! Stopit, you're getting me all excited!![/quote]

Me too, & I know it is probably a pipe dream ......... But you never know. I might check up how much to that area, & who ever can save up for it can meet me there - how does that sound. The time line is NOT this year hahahaha - I am getting delerious here, I might have to take my meds & calm down a little :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

tankyou Purple, for telling all our friends that we have moved. It's a mammoth task...Thankyou...


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOO - what about the Maldives, or somewhere else in the Carribean - there would de some lovely places in that region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds much better. My daughter went to St lucia for her honeymoon. Said it was lovely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been to the carrribean, that would be great! Stopit, you're getting me all excited!!
Click to expand...

Me too, & I know it is probably a pipe dream ......... But you never know. I might check up how much to that area, & who ever can save up for it can meet me there - how does that sound. The time line is NOT this year hahahaha - I am getting delerious here, I might have to take my meds & calm down a little :lol:[/quote]

We can all dream. But in the meantime this is the next best thing.


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOO - what about the Maldives, or somewhere else in the Carribean - there would de some lovely places in that region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds much better. My daughter went to St lucia for her honeymoon. Said it was lovely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been to the carrribean, that would be great! Stopit, you're getting me all excited!!
Click to expand...

Me too, & I know it is probably a pipe dream ......... But you never know. I might check up how much to that area, & who ever can save up for it can meet me there - how does that sound. The time line is NOT this year hahahaha - I am getting delerious here, I might have to take my meds & calm down a little :lol:[/quote]

I couldn't afford the busfare to Middlebrough.... :roll:


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Morning Londy...I'm staying in pj's for a while. Then have a long soak in the bath, well dip in and out, and knit and I think Columbo is on Tv this afternoon. Now come on! how sad a life's that eh?


 I'm in my pj's as well. I've actually been knitting today instead of stitching. Have decided I need mpre practice knitting. But I have discovered the joys of using small circular needles.


----------



## PurpleFi

I want to go shopping this morning cos I've seen a really nice purple jacket in a sale and rotten Mr P won't let me go out. So I shall stamp my feet in protest.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!


Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????


----------



## PurpleFi

Londy, looks like Shand is going to join us on Thursday. She's just got a few things to sort out.


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
Click to expand...

Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.
Click to expand...

What about tying several together - tena convoy, hahaha


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads for cruises now!
> 
> 
> 
> Never done a cruise either, hubs doesn't want to know! Anybody wanting a cruise partner, I'm your gal!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates....
Click to expand...

I don't want to die when the boat hits the rocks when the captain is distracted on the bridge either - but I suppose if it isn't captained by an Italian, that might also be the way to go. I was going to go on one with my BIL, but decided I might as well go by myself, cos he would be in the bar & drunk most of the time, then I would get angry with him & not enjoy myself -so I cancelled that plan. DH won't go on a cruise with me, idk if he will even go O/S with me. He only said he would go to the US with me, cos he doesn't think I will get the money together. He doesn't realise how determined I get about things haha :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> I want to go shopping this morning cos I've seen a really nice purple jacket in a sale and rotten Mr P won't let me go out. So I shall stamp my feet in protest.


Send him?


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about tying several together - tena convoy, hahaha
Click to expand...

What like having a tender behind!


----------



## patrican

I'm curious - how on earth do any of you multi task and keep up with this stuff here  :lol: . I just tried to eat icecream, send messages here and pms and watch tv......just about lost the plot in all areas. Didn't quite get icecream in my ear, but..........


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I want to go shopping this morning cos I've seen a really nice purple jacket in a sale and rotten Mr P won't let me go out. So I shall stamp my feet in protest.


Stamp away, girl :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go shopping this morning cos I've seen a really nice purple jacket in a sale and rotten Mr P won't let me go out. So I shall stamp my feet in protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Send him?
Click to expand...

He'll get the wrong one.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.
Click to expand...

I might get stuck in the galley


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about tying several together - tena convoy, hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What like having a tender behind!
Click to expand...

Only if you sit down too long...


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> I'm curious - how on earth do any of you multi task and keep up with this stuff here  :lol: . I just tried to eat icecream, send messages here and pms and watch tv......just about lost the plot in all areas. Didn't quite get icecream in my ear, but..........


We lie through our teeth hahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> I'm curious - how on earth do any of you multi task and keep up with this stuff here  :lol: . I just tried to eat icecream, send messages here and pms and watch tv......just about lost the plot in all areas. Didn't quite get icecream in my ear, but..........


You're ok as long as you don;t drop the icecream on the keyboard.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might get stuck in the galley
Click to expand...

No we shall have a chef and a captain as we will be too busy knitting and chatting.


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> I'm curious - how on earth do any of you multi task and keep up with this stuff here  :lol: . I just tried to eat icecream, send messages here and pms and watch tv......just about lost the plot in all areas. Didn't quite get icecream in my ear, but..........


I CAN't I play solitairre but can't knit and be on here...I'm staying on for 15 more minutes then it's goodbye...


----------



## patrican

My dd is looking at an ice hotel that she could stay at in the US - she's going over there in April.


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads for cruises now!
> 
> 
> 
> Never done a cruise either, hubs doesn't want to know! Anybody wanting a cruise partner, I'm your gal!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to die when the boat hits the rocks when the captain is distracted on the bridge either - but I suppose if it isn't captained by an Italian, that might also be the way to go. I was going to go on one with my BIL, but decided I might as well go by myself, cos he would be in the bar & drunk most of the time, then I would get angry with him & not enjoy myself -so I cancelled that plan. DH won't go on a cruise with me, idk if he will even go O/S with me. He only said he would go to the US with me, cos he doesn't think I will get the money together. He doesn't realise how determined I get about things haha :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:
Click to expand...

Mr P doesn't like going abroad. Only goes to France to see grandson. How about we leave the men at home and us girls go.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious - how on earth do any of you multi task and keep up with this stuff here  :lol: . I just tried to eat icecream, send messages here and pms and watch tv......just about lost the plot in all areas. Didn't quite get icecream in my ear, but..........
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN't I play solitairre but can't knit and be on here...I'm staying on for 15 more minutes then it's goodbye...
Click to expand...

I'm going soon, cos I AM GOING SHOPPING!!!


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads for cruises now!
> 
> 
> 
> Never done a cruise either, hubs doesn't want to know! Anybody wanting a cruise partner, I'm your gal!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to die when the boat hits the rocks when the captain is distracted on the bridge either - but I suppose if it isn't captained by an Italian, that might also be the way to go. I was going to go on one with my BIL, but decided I might as well go by myself, cos he would be in the bar & drunk most of the time, then I would get angry with him & not enjoy myself -so I cancelled that plan. DH won't go on a cruise with me, idk if he will even go O/S with me. He only said he would go to the US with me, cos he doesn't think I will get the money together. He doesn't realise how determined I get about things haha :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:
Click to expand...

I'd come with you  - promise I wouldn't spend all the time propping up the bar. :XD:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a look at a map and I reckon that the place that is central to the USA, Australia and the UK is China. Not sure if I fancy going there.
> 
> 
> 
> NNNNOOOOOOOO - what about the Maldives, or somewhere else in the Carribean - there would de some lovely places in that region
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds much better. My daughter went to St lucia for her honeymoon. Said it was lovely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never been to the carrribean, that would be great! Stopit, you're getting me all excited!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, & I know it is probably a pipe dream ......... But you never know. I might check up how much to that area, & who ever can save up for it can meet me there - how does that sound. The time line is NOT this year hahahaha - I am getting delerious here, I might have to take my meds & calm down a little :lol:
Click to expand...

I couldn't afford the busfare to Middlebrough.... :roll:[/quote]

That's why we save - over a very long time. We might be aged from 70's to 80's by the time we get there, then a cruise would probably be better :lol:


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go shopping this morning cos I've seen a really nice purple jacket in a sale and rotten Mr P won't let me go out. So I shall stamp my feet in protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Send him?
Click to expand...

Order online.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'd come with you  - promise I wouldn't spend all the time propping up the bar. :XD:[/quote]

With all the chatting and knitting you wouldn't have time to prop the bar up. xx


----------



## Xiang

I'd come with you  - promise I wouldn't spend all the time propping up the bar. :XD:[/quote]

You are on, start saving :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads for cruises now!
> 
> 
> 
> Never done a cruise either, hubs doesn't want to know! Anybody wanting a cruise partner, I'm your gal!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to die when the boat hits the rocks when the captain is distracted on the bridge either - but I suppose if it isn't captained by an Italian, that might also be the way to go. I was going to go on one with my BIL, but decided I might as well go by myself, cos he would be in the bar & drunk most of the time, then I would get angry with him & not enjoy myself -so I cancelled that plan. DH won't go on a cruise with me, idk if he will even go O/S with me. He only said he would go to the US with me, cos he doesn't think I will get the money together. He doesn't realise how determined I get about things haha :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr P doesn't like going abroad. Only goes to France to see grandson. How about we leave the men at home and us girls go.
Click to expand...

It was never in my mind to take mine


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might get stuck in the galley
Click to expand...

In the doorway or cooking ??


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go shopping this morning cos I've seen a really nice purple jacket in a sale and rotten Mr P won't let me go out. So I shall stamp my feet in protest.
> 
> 
> 
> Send him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Order online.
Click to expand...

Don't think I can it's a sale item. xx Anyway I need to try it on.


----------



## PurpleFi

I might get stuck in the galley[/quote]

In the doorway or cooking ??[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

Mr P doesn't like going abroad. Only goes to France to see grandson. How about we leave the men at home and us girls go.[/quote]

It was never in my mind to take mine [/quote]

Now that sounds like an idea, mine doesn't like to travel either


----------



## PurpleFi

Mr P doesn't like going abroad. Only goes to France to see grandson. How about we leave the men at home and us girls go.[/quote]

It was never in my mind to take mine [/quote]

And of course not taking them will make it cheaper!


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads for cruises now!
> 
> 
> 
> Never done a cruise either, hubs doesn't want to know! Anybody wanting a cruise partner, I'm your gal!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to die when the boat hits the rocks when the captain is distracted on the bridge either - but I suppose if it isn't captained by an Italian, that might also be the way to go. I was going to go on one with my BIL, but decided I might as well go by myself, cos he would be in the bar & drunk most of the time, then I would get angry with him & not enjoy myself -so I cancelled that plan. DH won't go on a cruise with me, idk if he will even go O/S with me. He only said he would go to the US with me, cos he doesn't think I will get the money together. He doesn't realise how determined I get about things haha :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr P doesn't like going abroad. Only goes to France to see grandson. How about we leave the men at home and us girls go.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.


----------



## shand

> No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates...


I will happily subtitute for you susan its about time I had some spice in my life, and I dont think the pirates will be able to tell the difrence between you and me


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might get stuck in the galley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the doorway or cooking ??
Click to expand...

I meant in the doorway haha...you wouldn't want me to cook, believe me!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.[/quote]

I used to drive all around London. It's ok aslong as you know where you are going. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Shand, glad you made it to our new house....


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates...
> 
> 
> 
> I will happily subtitute for you susan its about time I had some spice in my life, and I dont think the pirates will be able to tell the difrence between you and me
Click to expand...

Shand, We are definitely not going anywhere near rapist and pirates.


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> girls, girls, let's not worry about a destination for a while...It could be a week or three before we need to think of that. Never use your brain today if tomorrow will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...you mean.....I....have....a.......brain???? Really?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry Susan, Patti and I have been chatting about narrowboats on the UK canals. Do you fancy that. Mind you we'd need a very big one to fit all the tenas on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might get stuck in the galley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the doorway or cooking ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant in the doorway haha...you wouldn't want me to cook, believe me!!!!
Click to expand...

Then we wouldn't let you venture near the galley. The chef would serve us where we are knitting / stitching/ yakking....


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Mr P doesn't like going abroad. Only goes to France to see grandson. How about we leave the men at home and us girls go.


It was never in my mind to take mine [/quote]

And of course not taking them will make it cheaper![/quote]

Half the fare, makes it even more interesting


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.


I used to drive all around London. It's ok aslong as you know where you are going. xx[/quote]

And therein lies the problem - I am a tad direction challenged :-D


----------



## grandma susan

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to drive all around London. It's ok aslong as you know where you are going. xx
Click to expand...

And therein lies the problem - I am a tad direction challenged :-D[/quote]

just don't worry. Board the boat, sit near the pointy end and let the captain take the strain. Don't travel backwards. It'll disoriate (is that right Sp) you...Pointy end is the direction it's going. :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to drive all around London. It's ok aslong as you know where you are going. xx
Click to expand...

And therein lies the problem - I am a tad direction challenged :-D[/quote]

And I am worse than her - I get lost when I go around a corner in an unknown town/city :?


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to drive all around London. It's ok aslong as you know where you are going. xx
Click to expand...

And therein lies the problem - I am a tad direction challenged :-D[/quote]

But I'm not. Mr P on the other hand could not navigate his way out of a paper bag!


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to drive all around London. It's ok aslong as you know where you are going. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And therein lies the problem - I am a tad direction challenged :-D
Click to expand...

And I am worse than her - I get lost when I go around a corner in an unknown town/city :?[/quote]

I even get lost with my Navman on board - just 'cos I don't always believe it ....or I feel like being creative, lol.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to drive all around London. It's ok aslong as you know where you are going. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And therein lies the problem - I am a tad direction challenged :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I am worse than her - I get lost when I go around a corner in an unknown town/city :?
Click to expand...

I even get lost with my Navman on board - just 'cos I don't always believe it ....or I feel like being creative, lol.[/quote]

Ditto lol


----------



## shand

Its hello and good bye time to do dinner talk to yousoon


----------



## grandma susan

Girls I'm going now...Will see you all about tea time maybe...if not before...bye...


----------



## patrican

patrican said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan - as long as I don't have to drive in a mega city (eg London  ) I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to drive all around London. It's ok aslong as you know where you are going. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And therein lies the problem - I am a tad direction challenged :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I am worse than her - I get lost when I go around a corner in an unknown town/city :?
Click to expand...

I even get lost with my Navman on board - just 'cos I don't always believe it ....or I feel like being creative, lol.[/quote]

Also everything is upside down in the North - at least to us. But sitting in the frontwards facing pointy end of a canal boat is something I could handle :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> Its hello and good bye time to do dinner talk to yousoon


Catch you later Shand. Londy and I will find you somewhere in London don't worry. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Also everything is upside down in the North - at least to us. But sitting in the frontwards facing pointy end of a canal boat is something I could handle :-D[/quote]

You really would love a narrowboat. It travels at walking pace through some lovely countryside.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Girls I'm going now...Will see you all about tea time maybe...if not before...bye...


Bye Susan, keep warm. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hello and good bye time to do dinner talk to yousoon
> 
> 
> 
> Catch you later Shand. Londy and I will find you somewhere in London don't worry. xx
Click to expand...

Bye Shand & Susan, I am also heading off. Will catch everyone on the flip side. Enjoy the chatting xx


----------



## patrican

Have to congratulate everyone 'cos I can remember a time when some people would put in one word posts to get to 10 pages and now we've done 9 without even trying. :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## patrican

Bye to all who are leaving.


----------



## PurpleFi

I must go too. As I'm not being allowed to go shopping I shall just sit and knit. Love and hugs. Night night Xiang and Patticake. You can dream of narrowboats. Catch you all later xxx


----------



## PENGWIN

Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.

Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Also everything is upside down in the North - at least to us. But sitting in the frontwards facing pointy end of a canal boat is something I could handle :-D


You really would love a narrowboat. It travels at walking pace through some lovely countryside.[/quote]

It does look really lovely. We had a program here once about some one who travelled that way and showed the trip as a documentary.


----------



## PENGWIN

Hello every one .....


----------



## patrican

PENGWIN said:


> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.


Is that one of those Roman aqueduct things or is it a more modern bridge? Hi Pengwin.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got ads for cruises now!
> 
> 
> 
> Never done a cruise either, hubs doesn't want to know! Anybody wanting a cruise partner, I'm your gal!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks...I'm not going to be raped and pillaged by pirates....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to die when the boat hits the rocks when the captain is distracted on the bridge either - but I suppose if it isn't captained by an Italian, that might also be the way to go. I was going to go on one with my BIL, but decided I might as well go by myself, cos he would be in the bar & drunk most of the time, then I would get angry with him & not enjoy myself -so I cancelled that plan. DH won't go on a cruise with me, idk if he will even go O/S with me. He only said he would go to the US with me, cos he doesn't think I will get the money together. He doesn't realise how determined I get about things haha :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr P doesn't like going abroad. Only goes to France to see grandson. How about we leave the men at home and us girls go.
Click to expand...

He let me go to South America for 3 weeks in 2010, I reckon I can get away with anything now!!


----------



## London Girl

PENGWIN said:


> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought.  Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.


Wow, that looks wonderful!!


----------



## PENGWIN

patrican said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that one of those Roman aqueduct things or is it a more modern bridge? Hi Pengwin.
Click to expand...

Here's some info for you re the Aquaduc

Pontcysyllte Aqueduct: The Pontcysyllte Aqueduct, recently awarded the accolade of a World Heritage Site, carries the Llangollen Canal over the valley of the River Dee east of Llangollen. It is the longest and highest aqueduct in Britain and although construction took place long before the days of elf'n-safety (Health and Safety), in 1805, only one person died during construction, and this accident was described as "his own fault! In 2005 it celebrated its bicentenary, with a 16 gun salute, a Napoleonic battle re-enactment, music and fireworks. The Aqueduct is truly a spectacular sight, carrying the canal 126 feet above the river in cast iron troughs mounted on 19 masonry arches. The aqueduct is 1007 feet long, 11 feet wide, and 5 feet 3 inches deep and the mortar used in the construction comprised of lime, water and Ox blood. It was built by the famous civil engineer Thomas Telford and supervised by the more experienced canal engineer William Jessop. Although the structure looks substantial, closer inspection shows that the cast iron is but 3/4" thick and indeed the trough is not bolted into place but is held down by the weight of the water. There is a footpath cantilevered over the canal with a hand rail but there is no hand rail on the Barge side, just the edge of the trough and a sheer drop. So take care!


----------



## PENGWIN

London Girl said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks wonderful!!
Click to expand...

I am booked onto a horsedrawn barge ride in May. As I am not keen on heights I wont see much - my eyes will be firmly closed.


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> Its hello and good bye time to do dinner talk to yousoon


My Shand, hope to see you very soon!! XXX


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.


That's the ponty whatsit viaduct. Isn't it. Don't know if I fancy that location, just toooooooooooo high up. Morning Pengwin, we've still got lots of snow.


----------



## London Girl

PENGWIN said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that one of those Roman aqueduct things or is it a more modern bridge? Hi Pengwin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's some info for you re the Aquaduc
> 
> Pontcysyllte Aqueduct: The Pontcysyllte Aqueduct, recently awarded the accolade of a World Heritage Site, carries the Llangollen Canal over the valley of the River Dee east of Llangollen. It is the longest and highest aqueduct in Britain and although construction took place long before the days of elf'n-safety (Health and Safety), in 1805, only one person died during construction, and this accident was described as "his own fault! In 2005 it celebrated its bicentenary, with a 16 gun salute, a Napoleonic battle re-enactment, music and fireworks. The Aqueduct is truly a spectacular sight, carrying the canal 126 feet above the river in cast iron troughs mounted on 19 masonry arches. The aqueduct is 1007 feet long, 11 feet wide, and 5 feet 3 inches deep and the mortar used in the construction comprised of lime, water and Ox blood. It was built by the famous civil engineer Thomas Telford and supervised by the more experienced canal engineer William Jessop. Although the structure looks substantial, closer inspection shows that the cast iron is but 3/4" thick and indeed the trough is not bolted into place but is held down by the weight of the water. There is a footpath cantilevered over the canal with a hand rail but there is no hand rail on the Barge side, just the edge of the trough and a sheer drop. So take care!
Click to expand...

Awesome Pengwin, thanks for that!


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok I am definitely going now. Bye xxx


----------



## London Girl

This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!


----------



## grandma susan

PENGWIN said:


> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.


NO CHANCE :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!


lONDY THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL..iT PUTS MY KNITTING TO SHAME...sorry was in caps hahaha


----------



## tammie52

hiy ALL 
THO I THINK I MIGHT HAVE MISSED MOST OF YOU, GLAD I FOUND NEW THREAD WAS GETTING WORRIED THERE, WHEN I COULDNT GET IT TO COME UP, ops sorry just seen ive caplocked the start of the confo. dry here but very cold. really do feel for all you lot that has snow, keep safe and warm. dont go out if you really dont neeed to thats my motto. talking bout goin out i cnt stop long mr steve wants to go out and get new work gloves. but i wana stay in, but if i dont go with him god knows what other crap he will bring home. lol. so will see you all later hopefully, thanks all to the ones who pm,ed me there address. there squares will be in the post one day this week. bye for now


----------



## tammie52

hiya susan hows you today? dont know if your there or not.


----------



## tammie52

guess not at computer just now. ok no worries chat later bye


----------



## grandma susan

I'm here tammie...bye bye tammie...


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi everyone hope all are well


----------



## Leonora

Good luck in your new home, and I hope you get straightened out pretty quick. Leonora.


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone, I braved the snow to go grocery shopping so now we won't starve!! It's just very slushy out there now but not too cold


----------



## London Girl

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hello and good bye time to do dinner talk to yousoon
> 
> 
> 
> My Shand, hope to see you very soon!! XXX
Click to expand...

Haha, you ARE my Shand but I meant BYE, here comes the dementia man!!


----------



## theyarnlady

London Girl said:


> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!


beautiful,


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful,
Click to expand...

Thanks Yarni, I started it 8 years ago for gs but lost the plot and lobbed it in the cupboard. Got it out again 5 years ago for gd but didn't have the concentration so lobbed it again. Then I decided I must give up giving up and so by changing the pattern in the centre for something much simpler, I have finally done it! Gonna learn dpns and socks next!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Leonora said:


> Good luck in your new home, and I hope you get straightened out pretty quick. Leonora.


Hi Leonora, Nice to hear from you. Trouble is we just talk so much we have to keep moving. Still they say variety is the spice of life. Thanks for your good wishes. Pop in a see us. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, I braved the snow to go grocery shopping so now we won't starve!! It's just very slushy out there now but not too cold


Afternoon. Mr P went out to sweep the snow but I have been banned from walking down to the shops. Boo! I'll sneak out tomorrow when he's out. Anyway I've been downloading some lovely flower pattersn. I'm in a flowery mood at the moment. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!


Thar shawl is lovely. What yarn and needles did you use.?
Do you have a pattern for the socks ytou might want to do?


----------



## PurpleFi

Just going to print some flower patterns, back soon. xx


----------



## shand

hi everyone Im hopefully here for more than a few min., if anybody is on, had no trouble finding the new club house thanks to miss purple, not keen on the walls though, better get out the purple paint again soon have it right, her majestys throne is in the way as usual but whatever


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thar shawl is lovely. What yarn and needles did you use.?
> Do you have a pattern for the socks ytou might want to do?
Click to expand...

Thank you re- the shawl, I am quite proud of it!! I used Robin 4ply, it was very nice to knit with, cost me £3.50 for 100g 8 years ago so I reckon it must be quite good. Knitted on no. 8 circular needle, I tend to use circular all the time now. I haven't a pattern but will start looking for one - unless you know of an easy one for starters!! J x


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> hi everyone Im hopefully here for more than a few min., if anybody is on, had no trouble finding the new club house thanks to miss purple, not keen on the walls though, better get out the purple paint again soon have it right, her majestys throne is in the way as usual but whatever


Hi Shand, what you been doing then?


----------



## pearlone

Hello to all. Glad to see my recliner chair arrived. Love to put my legs up and rest. I love to travel. I will go on a cruise(have never been)and try it out. DH likes to travel also.We went to Paradise Islands in the Bahamas, and had a lovely time. Next major trip is to the UK. I have always wanted to visit and DH and I are seriously looking into doing this.Will be back on later, skyping with GSs.


----------



## pearlone

Oh Londy you baby shawl is gorgeous. Lovely work.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> hi everyone Im hopefully here for more than a few min., if anybody is on, had no trouble finding the new club house thanks to miss purple, not keen on the walls though, better get out the purple paint again soon have it right, her majestys throne is in the way as usual but whatever


Afternoon Shand, I thibnk the walls could be a nice soft lilac what do you think. What part of Buckinghamshire are you in?


----------



## shand

Hi londy not been doing a lot, just cooking dinner and listening to my DD, just doing the mum thing and lending a sholder to cry on


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Hello to all. Glad to see my recliner chair arrived. Love to put my legs up and rest. I love to travel. I will go on a cruise(have never been)and try it out. DH likes to travel also.We went to Paradise Islands in the Bahamas, and had a lovely time. Next major trip is to the UK. I have always wanted to visit and DH and I are seriously looking into doing this.Will be back on later, skyping with GSs.


Hi Pearly, It would be great if you came over her we could have a party for you. xx How are you?


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Hello to all. Glad to see my recliner chair arrived. Love to put my legs up and rest. I love to travel. I will go on a cruise(have never been)and try it out. DH likes to travel also.We went to Paradise Islands in the Bahamas, and had a lovely time. Next major trip is to the UK. I have always wanted to visit and DH and I are seriously looking into doing this.Will be back on later, skyping with GSs.


Hi Pearly! So many people have told me how great cruises are, they can't all be wrong, I'd love it! Where are you going in the UK? Is it an organised trip or are you doing your own thing? If you get to London and have time, we should meet up!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thar shawl is lovely. What yarn and needles did you use.?
> Do you have a pattern for the socks ytou might want to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you re- the shawl, I am quite proud of it!! I used Robin 4ply, it was very nice to knit with, cost me £3.50 for 100g 8 years ago so I reckon it must be quite good. Knitted on no. 8 circular needle, I tend to use circular all the time now. I haven't a pattern but will start looking for one - unless you know of an easy one for starters!! J x
Click to expand...

I'll copy the pattern I've got, nice and easy and you can adapt it to whatever you want. I'll bring it on Thursday, What size dpns did you order from ebay?


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thar shawl is lovely. What yarn and needles did you use.?
> Do you have a pattern for the socks ytou might want to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you re- the shawl, I am quite proud of it!! I used Robin 4ply, it was very nice to knit with, cost me £3.50 for 100g 8 years ago so I reckon it must be quite good. Knitted on no. 8 circular needle, I tend to use circular all the time now. I haven't a pattern but will start looking for one - unless you know of an easy one for starters!! J x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll copy the pattern I've got, nice and easy and you can adapt it to whatever you want. I'll bring it on Thursday, What size dpns did you order from ebay?
Click to expand...

The snow iw melting quite a lot and there's the sound of dripping water everywhere.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all. Glad to see my recliner chair arrived. Love to put my legs up and rest. I love to travel. I will go on a cruise(have never been)and try it out. DH likes to travel also.We went to Paradise Islands in the Bahamas, and had a lovely time. Next major trip is to the UK. I have always wanted to visit and DH and I are seriously looking into doing this.Will be back on later, skyping with GSs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pearly! So many people have told me how great cruises are, they can't all be wrong, I'd love it! Where are you going in the UK? Is it an organised trip or are you doing your own thing? If you get to London and have time, we should meet up!!
Click to expand...

We'll have a party!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

I've printed off some flower patterns and with the book I've already got I now have a nice selection.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Oh Londy you baby shawl is gorgeous. Lovely work.


Thank you dear! I got so much help on here you know, advice about stitch markers and writing down each line of the pattern on a different page in a notebook and the centre square was an 'easy Afghan' pattern from this site! How did I ever knit without you lot!?!!


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> Hi londy not been doing a lot, just cooking dinner and listening to my DD, just doing the mum thing and lending a sholder to cry on


What would they do without us - or us without them! My DD was up all night mopping up after gs was so sick, there seems to be a bug going round in the schools again, gd had it last week!


----------



## shand

miss purple can I have a copy of the easy sock pattern please I am in Amersham at the moment so will be travelling from there on thursday


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> miss purple can I have a copy of the easy sock pattern please I am in Amersham at the moment so will be travelling from there on thursday


Cos you can I'll print another copy. As you are coming in from Amersham I take it you are coming into bAKER sTREET on the Metropolitan line. You will pass through Preston Road the stop before Wembey Park if you wave just before you get to Preston Road station you will be waving at the house where I grew up.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> Hi londy not been doing a lot, just cooking dinner and listening to my DD, just doing the mum thing and lending a sholder to cry on


It's hard, I know been there with son.


----------



## Chayjan

HIP HIP i've made it thanks to MY GOOD FRIEND PurpleV


got to leave for a min my dogs are playing merry ---- for their tea back in a min


----------



## PurpleFi

Shand, Londy and I are working out which station to come and rescue you from next Thursday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Chayjan said:


> HIP HIP i've made it thanks to MY GOOD FRIEND PurpleV
> 
> got to leave for a min my dogs are playing merry ---- for their tea back in a min


Hi Chayjan, I'll call off the search party. Well done, hurry back.


----------



## PurpleFi

Shand and Chayjan, did you realize you are both in Nottinghamshire.


----------



## Chayjan

jorens53 said:


> Well, fancy meeting you here lol. I have placed various varieties of tea, coffee & hot chocolate, as well as some very interesting liqueurs for those that are interested :lol:
> 
> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha


I fancy a G&T so i'l bring that. just been out in a snowy garden with my dogs the 13yr one running about like a puppy


----------



## PurpleFi

Chayjan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fancy meeting you here lol. I have placed various varieties of tea, coffee & hot chocolate, as well as some very interesting liqueurs for those that are interested :lol:
> 
> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I fancy a G&T so i'l bring that. just been out in a snowy garden with my dogs the 13yr one running about like a puppy
Click to expand...

Are your dogs lakeland terriers. I used to have a friend in Devon who bred them. Watch out Pengwin likes G&Ts so you'd better hide yours. xx


----------



## shand

no I didnt realise that but nottinghanshire is a big place, but would love to get to know her, maybe she will join us tenas on here


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> no I didnt realise that but nottinghanshire is a big place, but would love to get to know her, maybe she will join us tenas on here


Looks like she has. You can ask her yourself. I've been to Nottingham once many many many many years ago.


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> no I didnt realise that but nottinghanshire is a big place, but would love to get to know her, maybe she will join us tenas on here
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she has. You can ask her yourself. I've been to Nottingham once many many many many years ago.
Click to expand...

Let me do the introductions - Shand this is Chayjan, Chayjan this is Shand.


----------



## shand

DD has a very unsoicable tom , but he loves mum,[I think its the tipbits]and at the moment he wants to sit on my key board


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> DD has a very unsoicable tom , but he loves mum,[I think its the tipbits]and at the moment he wants to sit on my key board


And why not. Best place for a cat to sit. I love puddy tats/


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going to put the kettle on. Anyone fancy coffee and cake?


----------



## shand

hello Chayjan and welcom to the tenas, I hope you are as nutty as a fruit cake because the rest of us on here are


----------



## shand

> PurpleV]I'm going to put the kettle on. Anyone fancy coffee and cake?


yes please to both, can you make my coffee black pllease


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD has a very unsoicable tom , but he loves mum,[I think its the tipbits]and at the moment he wants to sit on my key board
> 
> 
> 
> And why not. Best place for a cat to sit. I love puddy tats/
Click to expand...

Looks like you have him doing the typing for you, LOL!!

:lol:


----------



## shand

are we still on the christmas cake miss purple, I think its time you had a new one how about coffee and walnut


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to put the kettle on. Anyone fancy coffee and cake?


Is it still Christmas cake? I'd love a bit of that! Coffee gateau anyone?


----------



## London Girl

I have to go down the snowy garden to finish altering my little friends trousers. Don't go away!! XXX


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> PurpleV]I'm going to put the kettle on. Anyone fancy coffee and cake?
> 
> 
> 
> yes please to both, can you make my coffee black pllease
Click to expand...

Same as mine, here it comes. xx To think we can have a real coffee together with Londy and Thursday. I have had a look at the Underground map. Now how does this sound. You can get a train to London from Amersham on the Metropolitan line. Change onto the Jubilee line at Finchley Road ( all you have to do is walk across the platform) Get off at Bond Street, the stop after Baker Street ande Londy and I will meet you there. Let me know if you think you can manage that. xx


----------



## shand

> London Girl]
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD has a very unsoicable tom , but he loves mum,[I think its the tipbits]and at the moment he wants to sit on my key board
> 
> 
> 
> And why not. Best place for a cat to sit. I love puddy tats/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you have him doing the typing for you, LOL!!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

thats why the spelling is better


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> are we still on the christmas cake miss purple, I think its time you had a new one how about coffee and walnut


Still a few slices left. I only like Christmas cake so I try to make it last as long as possible.


----------



## PurpleFi

Go careful.


----------



## PurpleFi

There are about 20 birds on the feeder in the back garden. No wonder I spend a fortune on bird food!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello I'm here..Had my food, watched Columbo, one I hadn't seen before and done some knitting, and washing...How are you all? Anybody not made it to this site yet?Or do we have a complete family? I'll try and catch up. I'm on page 10


----------



## grandma susan

hi Purple..I counted 8 on mine.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm here..Had my food, watched Columbo, one I hadn't seen before and done some knitting, and washing...How are you all? Anybody not made it to this site yet?Or do we have a complete family? I'll try and catch up. I'm on page 10


Afternoon Susan, you're just in time for coffee and cake xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> hi Purple..I counted 8 on mine.


They are stuffing their faces before night fall.


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> Hi everyone hope all are well


hey there...ypu made it..I'm on 11 now.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone hope all are well
> 
> 
> 
> hey there...ypu made it..I'm on 11 now.
Click to expand...

Hurry up only 3 to go. xx


----------



## grandma susan

On pzge 12 now!


----------



## shand

DD has sugested marylebone station as I can get a train to there from here without changing and it is just a small station with one coffee shop so we should find each other easily


----------



## Chayjan

PurpleV said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fancy meeting you here lol. I have placed various varieties of tea, coffee & hot chocolate, as well as some very interesting liqueurs for those that are interested :lol:
> 
> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I fancy a G&T so i'l bring that. just been out in a snowy garden with my dogs the 13yr one running about like a puppy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are your dogs lakeland terriers. I used to have a friend in Devon who bred them. Watch out Pengwin likes G&Ts so you'd better hide yours. xx
Click to expand...

No they are Borders,i've only got 2 now i lost the old one Rowan 18mnths ago. I've also got a BIG girl Kiri she's a German Wire Haired Pointer and is on the large side,a good protector


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> On pzge 12 now!


You can read faster than that.


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> miss purple can I have a copy of the easy sock pattern please I am in Amersham at the moment so will be travelling from there on thursday


I thought I read Amsterdam first hahaha..I'm on 13


----------



## PurpleFi

Chayjan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, fancy meeting you here lol. I have placed various varieties of tea, coffee & hot chocolate, as well as some very interesting liqueurs for those that are interested :lol:
> 
> BTW your garden is gorgeous, but something that I don't expect to see in person, unless I live to be 150 hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> I fancy a G&T so i'l bring that. just been out in a snowy garden with my dogs the 13yr one running about like a puppy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are your dogs lakeland terriers. I used to have a friend in Devon who bred them. Watch out Pengwin likes G&Ts so you'd better hide yours. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are Borders,i've only got 2 now i lost the old one Rowan 18mnths ago. I've also got a BIG girl Kiri she's a German Wire Haired Pointer and is on the large side,a good protector
Click to expand...

Duh, I meant borders. Fingers didn't type what brain was thinking. Don't think I've seen a wire haired pointer.


----------



## Chayjan

PurpleV said:


> Shand and Chayjan, did you realize you are both in Nottinghamshire.


 Yes i had noticed. I live West of Nottm , Nuthall, close to the M1


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> miss purple can I have a copy of the easy sock pattern please I am in Amersham at the moment so will be travelling from there on thursday
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I read Amsterdam first hahaha..I'm on 13
Click to expand...

Now how could she get the underground from Amsterdam!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> DD has sugested marylebone station as I can get a train to there from here without changing and it is just a small station with one coffee shop so we should find each other easily


I'll check the map.


----------



## grandma susan

I've landed!!! now i need the loo....


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD has sugested marylebone station as I can get a train to there from here without changing and it is just a small station with one coffee shop so we should find each other easily
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check the map.
Click to expand...

That looks doable. And it's not far from John Lewis in Oxford Street.
I'll see what Londy thinks,

Londy what about Marylebone station?


----------



## Chayjan

shand said:


> PurpleV]I'm going to put the kettle on. Anyone fancy coffee and cake?
> 
> 
> 
> yes please to both, can you make my coffee black pllease
Click to expand...

Oh i take black coffee too unless you've got cappos on the go :lol Is the cake home made?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I've landed!!! now i need the loo....


Oh for heavens sake. Your worse than the kids. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Chayjan said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV]I'm going to put the kettle on. Anyone fancy coffee and cake?
> 
> 
> 
> yes please to both, can you make my coffee black pllease
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i take black coffee too unless you've got cappos on the go :lol Is the cake home made?
Click to expand...

Is there any other type of cake. It's just what's left of the Christmas cake. Another black coffee on it's way.


----------



## shand

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> miss purple can I have a copy of the easy sock pattern please I am in Amersham at the moment so will be travelling from there on thursday
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I read Amsterdam first hahaha..I'm on 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how could she get the underground from Amsterdam!!!
Click to expand...

I dont like swiming in cold water thank you susan


----------



## PurpleFi

Just going to ring my daughter. Back soon.


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> miss purple can I have a copy of the easy sock pattern please I am in Amersham at the moment so will be travelling from there on thursday
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I read Amsterdam first hahaha..I'm on 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how could she get the underground from Amsterdam!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont like swiming in cold water thank you susan
Click to expand...

I don't understand how you are going all the way to London from Nottingham to meet the girls? I wish I was coming. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Seriously, 15 pages! I've just gotten out of bed and need to head over to mom's soon. I THOUGHT I would just say good morning to all - now I see I need to READ. Some kind soul take pity. Have you said anything at all that I need to know?


----------



## Chayjan

Got to go jobs to do fire to light ready for tonight when i'l be in front of it knitting watching D on ICE and Call The Midwife


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> Seriously, 15 pages! I've just gotten out of bed and need to head over to mom's soon. I THOUGHT I would just say good morning to all - now I see I need to READ. Some kind soul take pity. Have you said anything at all that I need to know?


NO! Do we ever?? Pam will maybe come in with a synopsis soon. We must be due for one. We haven't had one in our new room...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorry, computer has hiccups again.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I see Shand is on as well. Wish we could have little clocks in the corner of the page for everyone. I have not a clue what time it is everywhere. Sounds like a job for the GD's to make me a little cheatsheet to sticky post to screen.


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.


You go for it girl..What time is it where you are? It's 4.30pm here, just turning to dusk


----------



## shand

hashandve to go cat is spending more time on my lap top than me at the moment , and susan keeps sending me swiming in cold water even though ive told her I dont like the cold, and she has got me on two places at once [I didnt know I was that good] love and hugs talk to you all later, please DONT begood


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, 15 pages! I've just gotten out of bed and need to head over to mom's soon. I THOUGHT I would just say good morning to all - now I see I need to READ. Some kind soul take pity. Have you said anything at all that I need to know?
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Do we ever?? Pam will maybe come in with a synopsis soon. We must be due for one. We haven't had one in our new room...
Click to expand...

Well, I hope she includes a description. There are a few colors that just don't go with my coloring. I do hope that there is a recliner near really good light. I am going to have to multitask and visit WHILE I knit if I am ever going to et caught up. Have to hem pants to deliver tomorrow. YUCK!!!


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> hashandve to go cat is spending more time on my lap top than me at the moment , and susan keeps sending me swiming in cold water even though ive told her I dont like the cold, and she has got me on two places at once [I didnt know I was that good] love and hugs talk to you all later, please DONT begood


I'm blowed if I know what you're talking about :roll: Is it me who should be at the funny farm?


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Seriously, 15 pages! I've just gotten out of bed and need to head over to mom's soon. I THOUGHT I would just say good morning to all - now I see I need to READ. Some kind soul take pity. Have you said anything at all that I need to know?


No. Just a lot of rubbish. Morning xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it girl..What time is it where you are? It's 4.30pm here, just turning to dusk
Click to expand...

It is 10:30 AM here. Sooooo we are 6 hours difference. You all are about to have dinner, maybe a glass of wine, sit and relax for the evening. I'm about to go do manual labor before I can sit and knit. Tonight is the Super Bowl (American football) so I know what I'll be watching, whether I want to or not Good thing is, it will end the season...


----------



## grandma susan

I've got 2 spots on my chin....


----------



## grandma susan

Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I've got 2 spots on my chin....


There's no answer to that;.

Why are you doing an impersonation of me?


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it girl..What time is it where you are? It's 4.30pm here, just turning to dusk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is 10:30 AM here. Sooooo we are 6 hours difference. You all are about to have dinner, maybe a glass of wine, sit and relax for the evening. I'm about to go do manual labor before I can sit and knit. Tonight is the Super Bowl (American football) so I know what I'll be watching, whether I want to or not Good thing is, it will end the season...
Click to expand...

DH will be watching Ski Sunday in half an hour or so...Then that awful jeremy what's his name on Top Gear...I can't stand him...(jeremy I mean not DH)...although!! come to think of it.....


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.


Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 spots on my chin....
> 
> 
> 
> There's no answer to that;.
> 
> Why are you doing an impersonation of me?
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it girl..What time is it where you are? It's 4.30pm here, just turning to dusk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is 10:30 AM here. Sooooo we are 6 hours difference. You all are about to have dinner, maybe a glass of wine, sit and relax for the evening. I'm about to go do manual labor before I can sit and knit. Tonight is the Super Bowl (American football) so I know what I'll be watching, whether I want to or not Good thing is, it will end the season...
Click to expand...

Now that's a good idea a glass of winel Mr P!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 spots on my chin....
> 
> 
> 
> There's no answer to that;.
> 
> Why are you doing an impersonation of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...

Look at your avatar. Purple outfit, red hair!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?


You've been eating too much chocolate!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 spots on my chin....
> 
> 
> 
> There's no answer to that;.
> 
> Why are you doing an impersonation of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at your avatar. Purple outfit, red hair!!!!
Click to expand...

You can have it if you want..I never thought of that. It was the ciggy in her hand that I was thinking of, but on here you can hardly see it...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grrrrr. Just called mom and she is not up and about yet. She is just tired.... (You can bet this is because I took yesterday off per hubby orders and didn't call her or go work.) Told her to call if she got up and dressed later and she didn't have to do anything, just watch me work. Of course, today is one day I actually have TIME to do something over there........... I'm going to run upstairs and get thread and get some of these pants hemmed for friend while we chat. Then I can KNIT tonight during game. BRB..


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 spots on my chin....
> 
> 
> 
> There's no answer to that;.
> 
> Why are you doing an impersonation of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at your avatar. Purple outfit, red hair!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can have it if you want..I never thought of that. It was the ciggy in her hand that I was thinking of, but on here you can hardly see it...
Click to expand...

Didn't see the ciggy. I thought she was knitting. Must get my eyes tested soon. No I like my avatar that Pengwin did, thanks. xx


----------



## grandma susan

I like this one of an Australian Robin better...It was either Judi or Patty posted it on here at one time..He's gorgeous...


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Grrrrr. Just called mom and she is not up and about yet. She is just tired.... (You can bet this is because I took yesterday off per hubby orders and didn't call her or go work.) Told her to call if she got up and dressed later and she didn't have to do anything, just watch me work. Of course, today is one day I actually have TIME to do something over there........... I'm going to run upstairs and get thread and get some of these pants hemmed for friend while we chat. Then I can KNIT tonight during game. BRB..


You are supposed to be taking it easy today.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrr. Just called mom and she is not up and about yet. She is just tired.... (You can bet this is because I took yesterday off per hubby orders and didn't call her or go work.) Told her to call if she got up and dressed later and she didn't have to do anything, just watch me work. Of course, today is one day I actually have TIME to do something over there........... I'm going to run upstairs and get thread and get some of these pants hemmed for friend while we chat. Then I can KNIT tonight during game. BRB..
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to be taking it easy today.
Click to expand...

Now, that sure is rich, coming from you :lol:


----------



## tammie52

hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol


----------



## grandma susan

Lets see it then....Not bothered about the underwaer if it's all the same to you..


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I like this one of an Australian Robin better...It was either Judi or Patty posted it on here at one time..He's gorgeous...


That looks nothing like you.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrr. Just called mom and she is not up and about yet. She is just tired.... (You can bet this is because I took yesterday off per hubby orders and didn't call her or go work.) Told her to call if she got up and dressed later and she didn't have to do anything, just watch me work. Of course, today is one day I actually have TIME to do something over there........... I'm going to run upstairs and get thread and get some of these pants hemmed for friend while we chat. Then I can KNIT tonight during game. BRB..
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to be taking it easy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, that sure is rich, coming from you :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm sitting knittingxxxxx


----------



## Isis

Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol


Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.


----------



## PurpleFi

Isis said:


> Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far


Hi Isis,, Are you saying that being on here is not useful? You can learn such a lot. Ok a lot of it is rubbish, but every so often there's a gem.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Lets see it then....Not bothered about the underwaer if it's all the same to you..


ha ha will be wearing it on plane to york its black with different colours running threw it, its my valentine gift as he cant think wot to buy me, told him cnt u buy me the same gift as last yr, he had to think a moment then said , you think im bloody daft we were in egypt last valentins i said i know thats wot i was asking for lol he nearly fell off sofa


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
Click to expand...

why ? what have you done now lol


----------



## tammie52

hi isls


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
Click to expand...

I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Isis said:


> Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far


You're on the right thread then love...come join us, we never do anything useful, apart from have a good laugh...


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
Click to expand...

oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see it then....Not bothered about the underwaer if it's all the same to you..
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha will be wearing it on plane to york its black with different colours running threw it, its my valentine gift as he cant think wot to buy me, told him cnt u buy me the same gift as last yr, he had to think a moment then said , you think im bloody daft we were in egypt last valentins i said i know thats wot i was asking for lol he nearly fell off sofa
Click to expand...

I's stay away from Egypt for a while :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been eating too much chocolate!
Click to expand...

There IS not such thing as too much chocolate. For those of you who think that warped way, please send the excess to me (esp. dark) I will make this sacrifice for you because that is just the kind of gal I am! I will dispose of it in a humane manner.


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
Click to expand...

Since when does our Purple engage her brain?


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
Click to expand...

But there is a purple jacket in the sales with my name on it!!!


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Isis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far
> 
> 
> 
> You're on the right thread then love...come join us, we never do anything useful, apart from have a good laugh...
Click to expand...

thats true. tho i did take yesterday of after being out and finished off all my WIPS now my basket is looking empty lol but ive a few blankets to do so will start them later


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is a purple jacket in the sales with my name on it!!!
Click to expand...

wont he go and get it for ya?


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see it then....Not bothered about the underwaer if it's all the same to you..
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha will be wearing it on plane to york its black with different colours running threw it, its my valentine gift as he cant think wot to buy me, told him cnt u buy me the same gift as last yr, he had to think a moment then said , you think im bloody daft we were in egypt last valentins i said i know thats wot i was asking for lol he nearly fell off sofa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I's stay away from Egypt for a while :roll:
Click to expand...

yes heard it on news over weekend its bad aint it


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been eating too much chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS not such thing as too much chocolate. For those of you who think that warped way, please send the excess to me (esp. dark) I will make this sacrifice for you because that is just the kind of gal I am! I will dispose of it in a humane manner.
Click to expand...

a word of advise our jynx....Never say what you like on this thread...They are so lovely and kind you're liable to get something through the post!!!!! I think I've got dispepsia, I can't spell proper today! The letters are all there but not going in the right order...Does my spots have anything to do with it?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> There are about 20 birds on the feeder in the back garden. No wonder I spend a fortune on bird food!


Me too, it's got quite expensive, hasn't it?! I get mine in Poundland, they seem to loke it! I like to watch two collared doves, picking the the seeds the birds have dropped from the feeder, they keep nudging each other out of the way!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when does our Purple engage her brain?
Click to expand...

I heard that Robin.


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been eating too much chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS not such thing as too much chocolate. For those of you who think that warped way, please send the excess to me (esp. dark) I will make this sacrifice for you because that is just the kind of gal I am! I will dispose of it in a humane manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a word of advise our jynx....Never say what you like on this thread...They are so lovely and kind you're liable to get something through the post!!!!! I think I've got dispepsia, I can't spell proper today! The letters are all there but not going in the right order...Does my spots have anything to do with it?
Click to expand...

lol you make me have tears in my eyes the way you come out with things


----------



## tammie52

hi londy


----------



## tammie52

hi dreamweaver


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when does our Purple engage her brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that Robin.
Click to expand...

so what? batwoman!!!!


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when does our Purple engage her brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that Robin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what? batwoman!!!!
Click to expand...

it just keeps getting better and better on here lol


----------



## grandma susan

I promised myself yesterday, that today (being the start of a new week) I'd try and be nice and also polite to everybody! Well b****r that, there's no fun to it..


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when does our Purple engage her brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that Robin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what? batwoman!!!!
Click to expand...

I don't mind being cat woman but I also like bats. I'm knitting flowers. xx


----------



## London Girl

Isis said:


> Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far


Sounds like you're in the right place!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I promised myself yesterday, that today (being the start of a new week) I'd try and be nice and also polite to everybody! Well b****r that, there's no fun to it..


Told you it wouldn't last.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I promised myself yesterday, that today (being the start of a new week) I'd try and be nice and also polite to everybody! Well b****r that, there's no fun to it..


Raucous guffaw!!!! Love your lil' Robin!! X


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been eating too much chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS not such thing as too much chocolate. For those of you who think that warped way, please send the excess to me (esp. dark) I will make this sacrifice for you because that is just the kind of gal I am! I will dispose of it in a humane manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a word of advise our jynx....Never say what you like on this thread...They are so lovely and kind you're liable to get something through the post!!!!! I think I've got dispepsia, I can't spell proper today! The letters are all there but not going in the right order...Does my spots have anything to do with it?
Click to expand...

I like great big bundles of £50 notes he-he!!


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when does our Purple engage her brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that Robin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what? batwoman!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind being cat woman but I also like bats. I'm knitting flowers. xx
Click to expand...

I didn't call ypou ctwoman...you need new spex SEE WHAT I MEAN ABOUT SPELLING


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> I promised myself yesterday, that today (being the start of a new week) I'd try and be nice and also polite to everybody! Well b****r that, there's no fun to it..


didnt last long did it, not even 24 hours lol


----------



## tammie52

im just bout to start a crochet flower lol


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been eating too much chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS not such thing as too much chocolate. For those of you who think that warped way, please send the excess to me (esp. dark) I will make this sacrifice for you because that is just the kind of gal I am! I will dispose of it in a humane manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a word of advise our jynx....Never say what you like on this thread...They are so lovely and kind you're liable to get something through the post!!!!! I think I've got dispepsia, I can't spell proper today! The letters are all there but not going in the right order...Does my spots have anything to do with it?
Click to expand...

All depends on where your spots are located....
Dispepsia = upset tummy
Dislexia = jumbled letters, many things out of order.... 
I think the spots could be applicable here...Either that or you have mistakenly smoked one of those "funny" ciggys'. In my case, I blame it all on my being left-handed. I'm always turned around and going against the grain...


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I promised myself yesterday, that today (being the start of a new week) I'd try and be nice and also polite to everybody! Well b****r that, there's no fun to it..
> 
> 
> 
> Raucous guffaw!!!! Love your lil' Robin!! X
Click to expand...

Don't be rude


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> im just bout to start a crochet flower lol


Not you as well...what's the matter with you and purple..you're flower daft :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

I've just realised i'M KNITTING this flower sidewaysm no wonder I can't understand the pattern!


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been eating too much chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS not such thing as too much chocolate. For those of you who think that warped way, please send the excess to me (esp. dark) I will make this sacrifice for you because that is just the kind of gal I am! I will dispose of it in a humane manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a word of advise our jynx....Never say what you like on this thread...They are so lovely and kind you're liable to get something through the post!!!!! I think I've got dispepsia, I can't spell proper today! The letters are all there but not going in the right order...Does my spots have anything to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All depends on where your spots are located....
> Dispepsia = upset tummy
> Dislexia = jumbled letters, many things out of order....
> I think the spots could be applicable here...Either that or you have mistakenly smoked one of those "funny" ciggys'. In my case, I blame it all on my being left-handed. I'm always turned around and going against the grain...
Click to expand...

Well sorry mrs dreamwater....I go with the flo....Go on, tell her purple... :thumbup:


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im just bout to start a crochet flower lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not you as well...what's the matter with you and purple..you're flower daft :roll:
Click to expand...

no i just need one more to complete the set its to go on a hat, then it gets wrapped up blanket hat booties cardi and mittens


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all. god its cold out went shopping with hubbie, glad i did now i got new underwear, and a lovely i call it dress to go over leggins. he calls it a tunic lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie. I've not been allowed to go shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why ? what have you done now lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've done nothing, I've been sooo good. Mr P just won't let me out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh forgot youve got snow over there dont you, well im not surprised he wont hes looking out for you, you really dont wana go out and fall do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when does our Purple engage her brain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that Robin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what? batwoman!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind being cat woman but I also like bats. I'm knitting flowers. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't call ypou ctwoman...you need new spex SEE WHAT I MEAN ABOUT SPELLING
Click to expand...

I KNOW YOU SAID BATS BUT I ALSO LIKE CATS OK!!!!!!!!


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> I've just realised i'M KNITTING this flower sidewaysm no wonder I can't understand the pattern!


omg i thot i was daft at times lol


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I've just realised i'M KNITTING this flower sidewaysm no wonder I can't understand the pattern!


You're as bad a Judi, she was knitting backwards this morning!!


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> im just bout to start a crochet flower lol


Bet you're not doing yours sideways!


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just realised i'M KNITTING this flower sidewaysm no wonder I can't understand the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> omg i thot i was daft at times lol
Click to expand...

Perhaps if I lie down that would help. :roll:

Ok sorted now!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just realised i'M KNITTING this flower sidewaysm no wonder I can't understand the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> You're as bad a Judi, she was knitting backwards this morning!!
Click to expand...

And upside down :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Tammie...... Shopping sounds well worth it. Never give up a chance to let dear hubby treat you to a new outfit. The tunic sounds lovely. I love leggings - as long as the top is nice and full and comes down far enough...... Just how long are you all staying in York?


----------



## grandma susan

Need a smoke. brb. come on /tammie, londy?


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im just bout to start a crochet flower lol
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you're not doing yours sideways!
Click to expand...

nope. but god knows what shape it will come out, i cnt crochet and be on here at same time, so i just started it off will pick it up later


----------



## tammie52

Dreamweaver said:


> Tammie...... Shopping sounds well worth it. Never give up a chance to let dear hubby treat you to a new outfit. The tunic sounds lovely. I love leggings - as long as the top is nice and full and comes down far enough...... Just how long are you all staying in York?


oh i dont hes forever buying me, yes i like em long, this dress /tunic comes down to my knees lol be in york mon tues fly home wed


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Need a smoke. brb. come on /tammie, londy?


See you out there, put your coat on and don't forget the lighter!!


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> Need a smoke. brb. come on /tammie, londy?


lol . will go for a smoke soon its the thought of standing by back door puts me off lol its cold out there


----------



## grandma susan

tammie52 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie...... Shopping sounds well worth it. Never give up a chance to let dear hubby treat you to a new outfit. The tunic sounds lovely. I love leggings - as long as the top is nice and full and comes down far enough...... Just how long are you all staying in York?
> 
> 
> 
> oh i dont hes forever buying me, yes i like em long, this dress /tunic comes down to my knees lol be in york mon tues fly home wed
Click to expand...

You'll be Tammie jet setter....


----------



## Isis

PurpleV said:


> Isis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Isis,, Are you saying that being on here is not useful? You can learn such a lot. Ok a lot of it is rubbish, but every so often there's a gem.
Click to expand...

No, here it's a lot of fun and I enjoy myself but while I'm here I don't do anything like knitting, eat or drink it all goes out the window so I have to quit so I do those things


----------



## London Girl

Gonna watch deal or no deal, back later ! xxxxxx


----------



## tammie52

grandma susan said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tammie...... Shopping sounds well worth it. Never give up a chance to let dear hubby treat you to a new outfit. The tunic sounds lovely. I love leggings - as long as the top is nice and full and comes down far enough...... Just how long are you all staying in York?
> 
> 
> 
> oh i dont hes forever buying me, yes i like em long, this dress /tunic comes down to my knees lol be in york mon tues fly home wed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll be Tammie jet setter....
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## PurpleFi

Isis said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Isis,, Are you saying that being on here is not useful?  You can learn such a lot. Ok a lot of it is rubbish, but every so often there's a gem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, here it's a lot of fun and I enjoy myself but while I'm here I don't do anything like knitting, eat or drink it all goes out the window so I have to quit so I do those things
Click to expand...

Glad you find it fun.


----------



## tammie52

London Girl said:


> Gonna watch deal or no deal, back later ! xxxxxx


bye londy take care xx


----------



## PurpleFi

It;s the pattern that;s wrong. I'm giving up.


----------



## grandma susan

Isis said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Isis,, Are you saying that being on here is not useful? You can learn such a lot. Ok a lot of it is rubbish, but every so often there's a gem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, here it's a lot of fun and I enjoy myself but while I'm here I don't do anything like knitting, eat or drink it all goes out the window so I have to quit so I do those things
Click to expand...

I've got to put a time limit on myself now..The hours just whizz by...I don't know how I would cope without my friends. :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going to get things ready for dinner. Might just have to have a glass of wine. For purely medicinal reasons you understand. I'll pop back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going to get things ready for dinner. Might just have to have a glass of wine. For purely medicinal reasons you understand. I'll pop back later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> It;s the pattern that;s wrong. I'm giving up.


I believe you Purple..honest...that v neck pattern I did was wrong around the neck..i KNOW it was.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to get things ready for dinner. Might just have to have a glass of wine. For purely medicinal reasons you understand. I'll pop back later. xx


oh good for you why not . catch you later if im on bye


----------



## PurpleFi

AAArrgh Double post. That's it I'm off. Susan honest this flower looks more like a triffid.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get things ready for dinner. Might just have to have a glass of wine. For purely medicinal reasons you understand. I'll pop back later. xx
> 
> 
> 
> oh good for you why not . catch you later if im on bye
Click to expand...

Cheers Tammie.


----------



## tammie52

think ill go for a smoke now. then do this flower, catch you lot later if i come on, depens whats on tv or how much more crocheting i do lol bye all


----------



## grandma susan

hahahaha...I'm stayimg on a while and then having an early galaxy night in my bed...Will be going 7.30pm...


----------



## nanabanana

Hello my lovelies, I have found you!!!! Thank you Purple for your PM. I have a knitting machine! Anyone else have one, if so do you like it. I want to make new doggie beds,if the little b.....s chew them they will be in trouble. We got my new to me car, it's great, really easy to park. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Hi Mcpasty..Good news about your car and knitting machine. I used to have one, but gave it away after a couple of years. It was a brother with ribber etc. I used to miss knitting in front of the TV...My friend M and me have something to do with doggy coats. I got some patterns off the net and I give her my odd bits of yarn, she knits them up as doggy coats and I take them into the hospital to the WRVS.


----------



## grandma susan

nanabanana said:


> Hello my lovelies, I have found you!!!! Thank you Purple for your PM. I have a knitting machine! Anyone else have one, if so do you like it. I want to make new doggie beds,if the little b.....s chew them they will be in trouble. We got my new to me car, it's great, really easy to park. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxxx


Who's a bonny girl with a new avatar eh?


----------



## Dreamweaver

DD#1 just called with panic in voice and she and GD's are on the way over to Bargain Shopping at Grandma's..... One needs to make a mole (fanciful - probably costumed) The other needs to make a realistic Leatherback Turtle? Guess I need to google a picture and go clear a walking path in studio. While I'm there, I'll re-thread serger and get these pants ready to hem. You KNOW this means that mom will now call and be ready for me to help there. It isn't noon yet... I guess a glass of wine is out of the question. Maybe an "I don't give a D*#*#*" pill.... Catch you all later....


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> DD#1 just called with panic in voice and she and GD's are on the way over to Bargain Shopping at Grandma's..... One needs to make a mole (fanciful - probably costumed) The other needs to make a realistic Leatherback Turtle? Guess I need to google a picture and go clear a walking path in studio. While I'm there, I'll re-thread serger and get these pants ready to hem. You KNOW this means that mom will now call and be ready for me to help there. It isn't noon yet... I guess a glass of wine is out of the question. Maybe an "I don't give a D*#*#*" pill.... Catch you all later....


So much for an easy day love... :roll:


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my lovelies, I have found you!!!! Thank you Purple for your PM. I have a knitting machine! Anyone else have one, if so do you like it. I want to make new doggie beds,if the little b.....s chew them they will be in trouble. We got my new to me car, it's great, really easy to park. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Who's a bonny girl with a new avatar eh?
Click to expand...

I think I was about 10 there. I remember the clothes really well, sort of beige, orangy & brown, went well with my auburn hair. I love your avatar Susan. Your little dog coat sound good, one thing a Sheltie dosn't need is an extra coat! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Did i ever tell ypu that our Heidi and me did PAT dogs at one time. she haD SUCH A loving kind nature. She suited it well.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Isis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon to you all, I'm about to go and do some knitting for the first time today, I've been on here for about 2 hours and have done nothing useful so far
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Isis,, Are you saying that being on here is not useful? You can learn such a lot. Ok a lot of it is rubbish, but every so often there's a gem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, here it's a lot of fun and I enjoy myself but while I'm here I don't do anything like knitting, eat or drink it all goes out the window so I have to quit so I do those things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got to put a time limit on myself now..The hours just whizz by...I don't know how I would cope without my friends. :wink:
Click to expand...

You'll never have to worry about that luv!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Did i ever tell ypu that our Heidi and me did PAT dogs at one time. she haD SUCH A loving kind nature. She suited it well.


Wassat then?


----------



## London Girl

nanabanana said:


> Hello my lovelies, I have found you!!!! Thank you Purple for your PM. I have a knitting machine! Anyone else have one, if so do you like it. I want to make new doggie beds,if the little b.....s chew them they will be in trouble. We got my new to me car, it's great, really easy to park. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxxx


Hi Mc Pasty, long time no...er....read???


----------



## grandma susan

they have to have a nice placid nature. We went to an old folks home for those people who had dogs before they went in and couldn't have them in the home. Some of them just wanted to cuddle and fuss her. She got to know them and she used to get ruined, with biscuits etc. It brough a bit of joy to some old folk.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to get things ready for dinner. Might just have to have a glass of wine. For purely medicinal reasons you understand. I'll pop back later. xx


Me too! Sorry I keep bobbing in and out but there's stuff to do! I'll be back later XXXX


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going for a potty breakbrb...


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> To put it succinctly in the Aussie vernacular.....crikey - you're already up to page 2. Might as well just get the next one ready, we'll need it next week!
> 
> 
> 
> morning Patti lovely to see you..Do you like the new place?
Click to expand...

I think we should keep the name but change the number as we go


----------



## binkbrice

hello Grandma Susan, Thank you for the lovely card, it reminds me of my favorite book of all times the Bremen Town Musicians


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Londy


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hello Londy


Hi dear, did I read somewhere that you've been poorly ?


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Londy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear, did I read somewhere that you've been poorly ?
Click to expand...

Yes, me and the whole family has something going on been trying to spray lysol on all the door handles and faucets to try and knock it out of the air


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Londy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear, did I read somewhere that you've been poorly ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, me and the whole family has something going on been trying to spray lysol on all the door handles and faucets to try and knock it out of the air
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that you must be exhausted, be good to yourself, it can take a while to get back to normal! Something like that is going round the gks school, mostly just sick but they've both had it, as has nearly everyone in their classes. I always think of winter as a healthy time, with the cold killing the germs?!! Get well soon, all of you! X


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Londy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear, did I read somewhere that you've been poorly ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, me and the whole family has something going on been trying to spray lysol on all the door handles and faucets to try and knock it out of the air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry to hear that you must be exhausted, be good to yourself, it can take a while to get back to normal! Something like that is going round the gks school, mostly just sick but they've both had it, as has nearly everyone in their classes. I always think of winter as a healthy time, with the cold killing the germs?!! Get well soon, all of you! X
Click to expand...

But that is the problem it hasn't been that cold here this winter, Thank you


----------



## binkbrice

I just found out that the baby shower for my cousin is in two weeks and I am only on row 44 of his baby's afghan I better pick up the pace now I have about 75 more rows to go plus border, guess I know what I will be doing will watching the big game tonight


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!


That is gorgeous Londy!


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.
> 
> 
> 
> NO CHANCE :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

I'm with you there that is just to high


----------



## nanabanana

grandma susan said:


> Did i ever tell ypu that our Heidi and me did PAT dogs at one time. she haD SUCH A loving kind nature. She suited it well.


I didn't know, it's a brill thing to do, gives folks such a lot of pleasure. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it girl..What time is it where you are? It's 4.30pm here, just turning to dusk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is 10:30 AM here. Sooooo we are 6 hours difference. You all are about to have dinner, maybe a glass of wine, sit and relax for the evening. I'm about to go do manual labor before I can sit and knit. Tonight is the Super Bowl (American football) so I know what I'll be watching, whether I want to or not Good thing is, it will end the season...
Click to expand...

Go Giants! Boo end of season


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 spots on my chin....
> 
> 
> 
> There's no answer to that;.
> 
> Why are you doing an impersonation of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at your avatar. Purple outfit, red hair!!!!
Click to expand...

I'm confused did she have a different avatar the one I see is a bird?


----------



## binkbrice

Hi McPasty! How are you?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!


Oooohhhhhh WOW, that is ab fab, I am gobsmacked ............. Fantastic ...... I think I will stop now ....... But seriously, that is fantastic, well done xx


----------



## Xiang

Good morning Bink, Tammie & McPastie, are you all on this page, or doing catchup?


----------



## Xiang

Chayjan said:


> HIP HIP i've made it thanks to MY GOOD FRIEND PurpleV
> 
> got to leave for a min my dogs are playing merry ---- for their tea back in a min


Hi from Australia Jaycee


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> hi Purple..I counted 8 on mine.


Is your avatar a Robin, & are you going to make the poor little thing a jumper, or at least a vest - I can see him shivering from here. Aren't they supposed to fly south, or something, during the winter??????


----------



## Xiang

Chayjan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shand and Chayjan, did you realize you are both in Nottinghamshire.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i had noticed. I live West of Nottm , Nuthall, close to the M1
Click to expand...

Appropriately named for someone associated with this thread, you should fit in well!!!!!! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Evening McPasty, afternoon Binky and morning Xiang. Anybody else I;ve missed - hello xxxx


----------



## patrican

PENGWIN said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, I've found my way here. Pengwins have an extremely good sense of direction. Throne is not quite in the right place though.
> 
> Have done catch up and note a barge holiday is sought. Empress Pengwin has, therefore, booked a holiday for us all. A picture is attached of the barge and it's location.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that one of those Roman aqueduct things or is it a more modern bridge? Hi Pengwin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's some info for you re the Aquaduc
> 
> Pontcysyllte Aqueduct: The Pontcysyllte Aqueduct, recently awarded the accolade of a World Heritage Site, carries the Llangollen Canal over the valley of the River Dee east of Llangollen. It is the longest and highest aqueduct in Britain and although construction took place long before the days of elf'n-safety (Health and Safety), in 1805, only one person died during construction, and this accident was described as "his own fault! In 2005 it celebrated its bicentenary, with a 16 gun salute, a Napoleonic battle re-enactment, music and fireworks. The Aqueduct is truly a spectacular sight, carrying the canal 126 feet above the river in cast iron troughs mounted on 19 masonry arches. The aqueduct is 1007 feet long, 11 feet wide, and 5 feet 3 inches deep and the mortar used in the construction comprised of lime, water and Ox blood. It was built by the famous civil engineer Thomas Telford and supervised by the more experienced canal engineer William Jessop. Although the structure looks substantial, closer inspection shows that the cast iron is but 3/4" thick and indeed the trough is not bolted into place but is held down by the weight of the water. There is a footpath cantilevered over the canal with a hand rail but there is no hand rail on the Barge side, just the edge of the trough and a sheer drop. So take care!
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Pengwin. I want to go to Europe just to touch some of those ancient things. My older sister was in London for Christmas a year or so ago and stayed somewhere along the Thames. She was so excited while out walking and coming across a piece of Roman road just in among all the rest of everything else that's been added. I guess living there the wonder of that might get a little lost with familiarity. I would be so excited to see all that.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Evening McPasty, afternoon Binky and morning Xiang. Anybody else I;ve missed - hello xxxx


I;ll just say what she said and hello Purple as well.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 spots on my chin....
> 
> 
> 
> There's no answer to that;.
> 
> Why are you doing an impersonation of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at your avatar. Purple outfit, red hair!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confused did she have a different avatar the one I see is a bird?
Click to expand...

She was doing an impersonation of me earlier, now she's an Australian robin! Just don't ask, the men from the funny farm are probsably on their way to her house. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening McPasty, afternoon Binky and morning Xiang. Anybody else I;ve missed - hello xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I;ll just say what she said and hello Purple as well.
Click to expand...

Hi Patti, Ready for the narrowboat trip yet?


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.


What was her picture before the bird??????


----------



## tammie52

think i will give up on doin catch up, by the time i get round it all, its gone up another 5 pages, lol been busy tonight done my flower. and 5 more squares, thats 9 total, aint muchmore to do lol. evening all


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for that Pengwin. I want to go to Europe just to touch some of those ancient things. My older sister was in London for Christmas a year or so ago and stayed somewhere along the Thames. She was so excited while out walking and coming across a piece of Roman road just in among all the rest of everything else that's been added. I guess living there the wonder of that might get a little lost with familiarity. I would be so excited to see all that. [/quote]

You could come and touch Pengwin she's very ancient. :roll: :roll:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening McPasty, afternoon Binky and morning Xiang. Anybody else I;ve missed - hello xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I;ll just say what she said and hello Purple as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patti, Ready for the narrowboat trip yet?
Click to expand...

I'm all packed and ready to go. Even have some knitting to do now, so I can fit right in


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> think i will give up on doin catch up, by the time i get round it all, its gone up another 5 pages, lol been busy tonight done my flower. and 5 more squares, thats 9 total, aint muchmore to do lol. evening all


Hi Tammie, I'm still doing my sideways flower. lOOKS less like a triffid now I've got thre pattern sussed.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i will give up on doin catch up, by the time i get round it all, its gone up another 5 pages, lol been busy tonight done my flower. and 5 more squares, thats 9 total, aint muchmore to do lol. evening all
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, I'm still doing my sideways flower. lOOKS less like a triffid now I've got thre pattern sussed.
Click to expand...

ha ha thought ud have that done by now and on to another one


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Thanks for that Pengwin. I want to go to Europe just to touch some of those ancient things. My older sister was in London for Christmas a year or so ago and stayed somewhere along the Thames. She was so excited while out walking and coming across a piece of Roman road just in among all the rest of everything else that's been added. I guess living there the wonder of that might get a little lost with familiarity. I would be so excited to see all that.


You could come and touch Pengwin she's very ancient. :roll: :roll:[/quote]

Just had an image of the ET thing of touching the tips of fingers......."Pengwin phone home" doesn't have quite the same ring to it. :-D Maybe I'll just burst into a hymn ...."O Ancient of Days"?......maybe I should just start running about now........hahaha


----------



## tammie52

id love a holiday on a narrowboat, but never got round to it


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
Click to expand...

Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

i leave you on page 3 and you are now on page 25 :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i will give up on doin catch up, by the time i get round it all, its gone up another 5 pages, lol been busy tonight done my flower. and 5 more squares, thats 9 total, aint muchmore to do lol. evening all
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, I'm still doing my sideways flower. lOOKS less like a triffid now I've got thre pattern sussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha thought ud have that done by now and on to another one
Click to expand...

I have been doing other things in between. Instead of doing it in DK I'm using very fine cotton thread and size 14 needles. Makes it a bit fiddley.


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening McPasty, afternoon Binky and morning Xiang. Anybody else I;ve missed - hello xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I;ll just say what she said and hello Purple as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patti, Ready for the narrowboat trip yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all packed and ready to go. Even have some knitting to do now, so I can fit right in
Click to expand...

What time do we fly out?


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> i leave you on page 3 and you are now on page 25 :shock: :shock:


Hi Sharon, Sit down and rest, bet you've been on your feet all day, rushing about Please tell me you can take it easier tomorrow. xx


----------



## binkbrice

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
Click to expand...

My DH has generously offered me the big tv to watch the big game tonight
but then he has been in bed sick all day to


----------



## tammie52

knit a sweater that fits, 7 mistakes to avoid when knitting, 1
dont answer the phone
2
sit by your self
3 dont drink.eat
4 read all info first
5 finish a row befor goin to loo
6 dont answer the door
7 if all this is impossible, then forget it lol


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
Click to expand...

I take it all back. He recorded Top Gear and let me watch Midwives. What does he want?


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> i leave you on page 3 and you are now on page 25 :shock: :shock:


I told them last night that we might as well set up the next spot to go to... we'll be there in another week or 2. Don't even have to do single word posts to get to 10 pages now - that's done in 10 minutes.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> knit a sweater that fits, 7 mistakes to avoid when knitting, 1
> dont answer the phone
> 2
> sit by your self
> 3 dont drink.eat
> 4 read all info first
> 5 finish a row befor goin to loo
> 6 dont answer the door
> 7 if all this is impossible, then forget it lol


That;s brilliant.


----------



## binkbrice

I went to peel potatoes for dinner and everybody showed up

Hello everybody!


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> think i will give up on doin catch up, by the time i get round it all, its gone up another 5 pages, lol been busy tonight done my flower. and 5 more squares, thats 9 total, aint muchmore to do lol. evening all
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, I'm still doing my sideways flower. lOOKS less like a triffid now I've got thre pattern sussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha thought ud have that done by now and on to another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been doing other things in between. Instead of doing it in DK I'm using very fine cotton thread and size 14 needles. Makes it a bit fiddley.
Click to expand...

no nothing bout needle sizes, and dont knit with cotton thread would put my head away lol


----------



## patrican

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening McPasty, afternoon Binky and morning Xiang. Anybody else I;ve missed - hello xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I;ll just say what she said and hello Purple as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patti, Ready for the narrowboat trip yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all packed and ready to go. Even have some knitting to do now, so I can fit right in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time do we fly out?
Click to expand...

Pick up tickets at the end of the next rainbow.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> knit a sweater that fits, 7 mistakes to avoid when knitting, 1
> dont answer the phone
> 2
> sit by your self
> 3 dont drink.eat
> 4 read all info first
> 5 finish a row befor goin to loo
> 6 dont answer the door
> 7 if all this is impossible, then forget it lol
> 
> 
> 
> That;s brilliant.
Click to expand...

made the 7 things up. but the first bit was a site on here, lol


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening McPasty, afternoon Binky and morning Xiang. Anybody else I;ve missed - hello xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I;ll just say what she said and hello Purple as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patti, Ready for the narrowboat trip yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all packed and ready to go. Even have some knitting to do now, so I can fit right in
Click to expand...

I am sure you will enjoy it. xx


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> I went to peel potatoes for dinner and everybody showed up
> 
> Hello everybody!


hi bink you well?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> knit a sweater that fits, 7 mistakes to avoid when knitting, 1
> dont answer the phone
> 2
> sit by your self
> 3 dont drink.eat
> 4 read all info first
> 5 finish a row befor goin to loo
> 6 dont answer the door
> 7 if all this is impossible, then forget it lol
> 
> 
> 
> That;s brilliant.
Click to expand...

That explains EVERYTHING! No wonder I undid my first square about 10 times....it's all good now, it is finished now.


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to peel potatoes for dinner and everybody showed up
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> hi bink you well?
Click to expand...

I am doing better, DH has been down all day today though
I am getting ready to fix dinner so I will have to go shortly


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i leave you on page 3 and you are now on page 25 :shock: :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, Sit down and rest, bet you've been on your feet all day, rushing about Please tell me you can take it easier tomorrow. xx
Click to expand...

akchewerely I had not too busy a day :XD

I took Sophy to her rehearsal for carousel and met a few people that were in 'The King and I' that Sophy was in 2 years ago and had a good blether! I took my knitting with me and finished a pair of gloves for myself 

then the rehearsal finished early so I went home for an hour before dropping her at the next rehersal

then I dropped her and went shopping for odds and ends and then I went back to the school and sat in the car with the heating on and finished off my gloves 

then came home, had dinner and I've just finished some creme egg ice cream


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has generously offered me the big tv to watch the big game tonight
> but then he has been in bed sick all day to
Click to expand...

But it doesn't count if you want to watch what he wants to watch ...... Do you want to watch the game????


----------



## tammie52

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> knit a sweater that fits, 7 mistakes to avoid when knitting, 1
> dont answer the phone
> 2
> sit by your self
> 3 dont drink.eat
> 4 read all info first
> 5 finish a row befor goin to loo
> 6 dont answer the door
> 7 if all this is impossible, then forget it lol
> 
> 
> 
> That;s brilliant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That explains EVERYTHING! No wonder I undid my first square about 10 times....it's all good now, it is finished now.
Click to expand...

lol very good


----------



## PurpleFi

Patti, Here's a web sit you might find interesting.

www.rose-narrowboats.co.uk

Hugs PV xx


----------



## binkbrice

jorens53 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has generously offered me the big tv to watch the big game tonight
> but then he has been in bed sick all day to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't count if you want to watch what he wants to watch ...... Do you want to watch the game????
Click to expand...

He hates football and I love it, so yes I want to watch the game :shock:


----------



## tammie52

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i leave you on page 3 and you are now on page 25 :shock: :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, Sit down and rest, bet you've been on your feet all day, rushing about Please tell me you can take it easier tomorrow. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> akchewerely I had not too busy a day :XD
> 
> I took Sophy to her rehearsal for carousel and met a few people that were in 'The King and I' that Sophy was in 2 years ago and had a good blether! I took my knitting with me and finished a pair of gloves for myself
> 
> then the rehearsal finished early so I went home for an hour before dropping her at the next rehersal
> 
> then I dropped her and went shopping for odds and ends and then I went back to the school and sat in the car with the heating on and finished off my gloves
> 
> then came home, had dinner and I've just finished some creme egg ice cream
> 
> evening sharon
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Sharon


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it all back. He recorded Top Gear and let me watch Midwives. What does he want?
Click to expand...

Eeeexacctly
:roll:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Patti, Here's a web sit you might find interesting.
> 
> www.rose-narrowboats.co.uk
> 
> Hugs PV xx


Thanks - will explore later and do some armchair touristy things.


----------



## binkbrice

I was going to work on my squares during the game but I found out the baby shower is in two weeks so I have to finish this baby afghan


----------



## tammie52

right im off, cuppa time up in shirleys, shes bound to be home now from bingo , catch up with you all 2 morrow night night


----------



## binkbrice

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it all back. He recorded Top Gear and let me watch Midwives. What does he want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeeexacctly
> :roll:
Click to expand...

Yeah be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## mumtoSophy

evening all!!
hope everyone is well


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has generously offered me the big tv to watch the big game tonight
> but then he has been in bed sick all day to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't count if you want to watch what he wants to watch ...... Do you want to watch the game????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hates football and I love it, so yes I want to watch the game :shock:
Click to expand...

Well, that one does count ...... But he is sick, so still the same question.


----------



## patrican

Hello Sharon  .

I need to go and do some work. Enjoy the evening / day. Bye 'til next time.....


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> right im off, cuppa time up in shirleys, shes bound to be home now from bingo , catch up with you all 2 morrow night night


Bye Tammie, Hope Sophie is getting on ok. Love and hugs Don't do too man squares you'll put the rest of us to shame. xx


----------



## binkbrice

Judi did you see my response at the bottom of page 26


----------



## mumtoSophy

here are the gloves I finished off 

they are for meeeeeeee!!


knitted witht the wool Susan sent me


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> Hello Sharon  .
> 
> I need to go and do some work. Enjoy the evening / day. Bye 'til next time.....


Morning Patticake, Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me


They are lovely Sharon. I knitting a triffid!


----------



## binkbrice

jorens53 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has generously offered me the big tv to watch the big game tonight
> but then he has been in bed sick all day to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't count if you want to watch what he wants to watch ...... Do you want to watch the game????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hates football and I love it, so yes I want to watch the game :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that one does count ...... But he is sick, so still the same question.
Click to expand...

He always lets me watch the big game on the big tv


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I was going to work on my squares during the game but I found out the baby shower is in two weeks so I have to finish this baby afghan


I haven't started mine yet either, I have 2 birthday presents to finish within the next 9 days :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we watching "call the midwife " tonight? I am....with my galaxy chocolate from our Sharon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in the kitchen as usual so HE gets to watch Top Gear on the new big tele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me........ why do the males get to watch what they want on the big tv's, in the comfortable chairs ....... while we have to either wait to watch what we want, or watch it in another room??????? Doesn't sound right to me!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My DH has generously offered me the big tv to watch the big game tonight
> but then he has been in bed sick all day to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't count if you want to watch what he wants to watch ...... Do you want to watch the game????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hates football and I love it, so yes I want to watch the game :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that one does count ...... But he is sick, so still the same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He always lets me watch the big game on the big tv
Click to expand...

Ok, you are let off hahaha


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> Judi did you see my response at the bottom of page 26


Guess you did as soon as I posted this I saw your response

Sharon awesome gloves I would like that pattern if you don't mind


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> evening all!!
> hope everyone is well


Hello Sharon, I'm good


----------



## binkbrice

jorens53 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to work on my squares during the game but I found out the baby shower is in two weeks so I have to finish this baby afghan
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't started mine yet either, I have 2 birthday presents to finish within the next 9 days :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...

I have 2 made I just wanted to work on another one I might switch back and forth I do that alot when I work on stuff I get bored easy I guess


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Judi did you see my response at the bottom of page 26


Yes, answered that one, you are one of the lucky ones lol


----------



## binkbrice

My stomach is telling me that I need to get off here and go make dinner at this rate by the time I get it done the game will be on


----------



## binkbrice

Ok bye for now all Hugs Binky


----------



## PurpleFi

Bye Lisa, enjoy your dinner.xx

I must go now too and finish this flower.

Have a good day/evening/night everyone. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## Xiang

Okay Ladies, as much as I would love to stay & chat, have dogs to feed, work to do :thumbdown: , places to go & things to make. Will catch you in 50 or so pages :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

binkbrice said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judi did you see my response at the bottom of page 26
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did as soon as I posted this I saw your response
> 
> Sharon awesome gloves I would like that pattern if you don't mind
Click to expand...

erm I made it up as i went along!!  I have a rough pattern for fingerless gloves but the rest I just make up!!


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me


Oh they are beautiful


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they are beautiful
Click to expand...

I made them to fit my long boney fingers!


----------



## mumtoSophy

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they are beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made them to fit my long boney fingers!
Click to expand...

I have large hands and I find it hard to get gloves to fit :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok it's nearly 10pm time for bed night night xxx


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me


They are lovely Sharon, pattern for me too please!? X


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous Londy!
Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie, wouldn't want to do another one though!! The baby arrives in NZ winter so at least she will have something to snuggle up to, even if it won't be her grandma!


----------



## London Girl

I'm off to bed now, reading a really good Robert Goddard book and can't wait to see what happens next! Night night, take care, my friends XX


----------



## London Girl

I'm off to bed now, reading a really good Robert Goddard book and can't wait to see what happens next! Night night, take care, my friends XX


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it girl..What time is it where you are? It's 4.30pm here, just turning to dusk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is 10:30 AM here. Sooooo we are 6 hours difference. You all are about to have dinner, maybe a glass of wine, sit and relax for the evening. I'm about to go do manual labor before I can sit and knit. Tonight is the Super Bowl (American football) so I know what I'll be watching, whether I want to or not Good thing is, it will end the season...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DH will be watching Ski Sunday in half an hour or so...Then that awful jeremy what's his name on Top Gear...I can't stand him...(jeremy I mean not DH)...although!! come to think of it.....
Click to expand...

Mom always said, "men are all the same, only different faces". It must be true. I thought I was the only one who had to listen to Top Gear all the time... That and the cooking and real estate and house fixing shows.


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrr. Just called mom and she is not up and about yet. She is just tired.... (You can bet this is because I took yesterday off per hubby orders and didn't call her or go work.) Told her to call if she got up and dressed later and she didn't have to do anything, just watch me work. Of course, today is one day I actually have TIME to do something over there........... I'm going to run upstairs and get thread and get some of these pants hemmed for friend while we chat. Then I can KNIT tonight during game. BRB..
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to be taking it easy today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, that sure is rich, coming from you :lol:
Click to expand...

As are you. Does that mean it will actually happen? I think not...


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning!

i had a really rubbish sleep and want to go back to bed 

i'll have to wait until Sophy is off to school but by then I'll have woken up and feel more with it.

it's freezing fog outside this morning, I thought it was snowing when I first looked out!


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> DD#1 just called with panic in voice and she and GD's are on the way over to Bargain Shopping at Grandma's..... One needs to make a mole (fanciful - probably costumed) The other needs to make a realistic Leatherback Turtle? Guess I need to google a picture and go clear a walking path in studio. While I'm there, I'll re-thread serger and get these pants ready to hem. You KNOW this means that mom will now call and be ready for me to help there. It isn't noon yet... I guess a glass of wine is out of the question. Maybe an "I don't give a D*#*#*" pill.... Catch you all later....
> 
> 
> 
> So much for an easy day love... :roll:
Click to expand...

Just as I suspected.... As I'm sewing Eskimo-mole for GD#1, mom calls and is ready for me to work. I finished the mole, found material for parka and yarn for fur, quickly did up a navy turtle...... the girls left for Livey 's game and I took off for mom 's. Girls returned after game, damaged. Livey hurt her knee but DH put frozen Lima beans on it and gave her brownies and ice cream. I didn't even come home. He finally joined me, emptied 4 boxes and hung a mirror. Back home for a bath and kept nodding off during game. Finally hemmed 2 pr. of pants and am thinking of calling it a day. Hope you guys all had fun. I'm beginning to feel like Cinderella.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i was mistaken I'v got 3 spots now..where are these coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> You've been eating too much chocolate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There IS not such thing as too much chocolate. For those of you who think that warped way, please send the excess to me (esp. dark) I will make this sacrifice for you because that is just the kind of gal I am! I will dispose of it in a humane manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a word of advise our jynx....Never say what you like on this thread...They are so lovely and kind you're liable to get something through the post!!!!! I think I've got dispepsia, I can't spell proper today! The letters are all there but not going in the right order...Does my spots have anything to do with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry, I don't happen to have anything smaller than $100's right now. Will that do? Don't I just wish. DH always said how much fun he would be to have around if he had money!!!
> 
> I like great big bundles of £50 notes he-he!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandma susan said:


> Did i ever tell ypu that our Heidi and me did PAT dogs at one time. she haD SUCH A loving kind nature. She suited it well.


What a lovely thing to do. I can imagine howchappy you made people with a little visit from a furry friend. I have a friend with a Golden Retriever/Great Perineese mix who is so placid. We have talked about making her a service dog. There is also a neat program here where the library has dogs in for the kids to read stories. The dogs like the attention, look like they are interested and are never critical.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it girl..What time is it where you are? It's 4.30pm here, just turning to dusk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is 10:30 AM here. Sooooo we are 6 hours difference. You all are about to have dinner, maybe a glass of wine, sit and relax for the evening. I'm about to go do manual labor before I can sit and knit. Tonight is the Super Bowl (American football) so I know what I'll be watching, whether I want to or not Good thing is, it will end the season...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go Giants! Boo end of season
Click to expand...

Giants took in in grand style. Used to go watch Peyton manning play at U. Of Tennessee. SIL played there a long time go and the whole family bleeds orange. I'm not that much into football, really don't like Jerry Jones (Cowboys owner) but LOVE my hockey..... Surely you are a Buckey fan, being so close to Madison......


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me
> 
> 
> 
> They are lovely Sharon. I knitting a triffid!
Click to expand...

Ditto. Those are my favorite style of glitten, cables and all. Good on you to be able to make that up on your own. They look fantastic.

What, pray tell, is a triffid?


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shawl I have finally finished for my not-yet-born granddaughter in NZ, phew!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is gorgeous Londy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetie, wouldn't want to do another one though!! The baby arrives in NZ winter so at least she will have something to snuggle up to, even if it won't be her grandma!
Click to expand...

Absolutely beautiful. I don't know how you girls do it. There must be an English gene for doing such excellent baby things. Someday, I hope to do something half that nice to tuck away for Great - grands. gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamweaver

No one around to talk to but me. I laughed at you all talking about driving and knowing where you were going. I only turn left... Have no idea which way is North, East, West or South and DH purposely (i think) takes a different route everywhere we go so that I am totally confused. I do have a GPS. Maps are too old to reflect all the building around here. Must do something about that. To think I used to drive dd#2 back and forth to college all the time. Don't think I would even get on an expressway these days. I can go from a to b, but have to come back to a to go to c. I must have been absent the day they were handing out that direction trait.... Or could it be that we moved all the time so I never bothered to learn my what around...?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dreamweaver said:


> No one around to talk to but me. I laughed at you all talking about driving and knowing where you were going. I only turn left... Have no idea which way is North, East, West or South and DH purposely (I think) takes a different route everywhere we go so that I am totally confused. I do have a GPS. Maps are too old to reflect all the building around here. Must do something about that. To think I used to drive dd#2 back and forth to college all the time. Don't think I would even get on an expressway these days. I can go from a to b, but have to come back to a to go to c. I must have been absent the day they were handing out that direction trait.... Or could it be that we moved all the time so I never bothered to learn my what around...?


----------



## mumtoSophy

I am here dreamweaver in and out haha

getting Sophy sorted for school and popping back on!

might go back to bed might not!


----------



## Dreamweaver

I' m off to bed right after I do a new drug list for Dr. tomorrow. Really not looking forward to discussing this less than stellar scan with him. Hate that I have to rush from one appointment to the other tomorrow and still have one pair of pants to hem. It 's supposed to be cold in the morning. You all have a warm cup for me. I'm already looking for a nice Merlot before dinner tomorrow. Only good thing is that I'll get to knit in peace while I sit in waiting rooms! Yale care and catch you all after dinner tomorrow.


----------



## mumtoSophy

bye Jynx


ok I decided not to go back to bed :roll: 

wanted a nice sunruse pic today but it's too foggy!!!

out temps aren't supposd to get above 2 today! :shock: :shock: 


oyah that's chilly!!


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me
> 
> 
> 
> They are lovely Sharon. I knitting a triffid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto. Those are my favorite style of glitten, cables and all. Good on you to be able to make that up on your own. They look fantastic.
> 
> What, pray tell, is a triffid?
Click to expand...

Didn't you ever see the film ......"The Day of the Triffid" ?


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me
> 
> 
> 
> They are lovely Sharon. I knitting a triffid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto. Those are my favorite style of glitten, cables and all. Good on you to be able to make that up on your own. They look fantastic.
> 
> What, pray tell, is a triffid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you ever see the film ......"The Day of the Triffid" ?
Click to expand...

morning Judi!

I saw that film! it scared the bejeezus out of me! hahah


----------



## mumtoSophy

how are you this evening??


----------



## mumtoSophy

oh I forgot to say that Sophy has been given a couple of lines in 'Carousel' 

she apparantly had the best American accent :XD: :XD: 

so the acting classes are paying off :XD: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok off to do some house work yukkity yuk!! :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> oh I forgot to say that Sophy has been given a couple of lines in 'Carousel'
> 
> she apparantly had the best American accent :XD: :XD:
> 
> so the acting classes are paying off :XD: :XD:


Well done Sophy. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a still slightly snowy but melting and misty Surrey. How is everybody today. I am going shopping this mornign as the pavements are clear of snow. I'm also going to check my train ticket for Thursday's expedition to London.


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> I' m off to bed right after I do a new drug list for Dr. tomorrow. Really not looking forward to discussing this less than stellar scan with him. Hate that I have to rush from one appointment to the other tomorrow and still have one pair of pants to hem. It 's supposed to be cold in the morning. You all have a warm cup for me. I'm already looking for a nice Merlot before dinner tomorrow. Only good thing is that I'll get to knit in peace while I sit in waiting rooms! Yale care and catch you all after dinner tomorrow.


Sorry I missed you. Good luck with all the appts. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are the gloves I finished off
> 
> they are for meeeeeeee!!
> 
> knitted witht the wool Susan sent me
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they are beautiful[/quote
> 
> That's another pretty card Pam. xx
Click to expand...


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning Purple!


----------



## mumtoSophy

so housework today so far has consisted of
sweeping and mopping the downstairs floors, dusting with my new fake feather duster , emptying the washing machine and sorting the clothes on the dryers etc, cleaning the bathroom and bed making! all before 9am :XD: energy courtesy of pro plus 



still on the schedule 
emprying the dishwasher, filling the washing machine (again)
ironing (yukk)


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> morning Purple!


Morning Sharon & Purple, how are you this morning


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> morning Purple!


Morning Sharon, That's good news about Sophy. How are you this morningl I'm going on a purple jacket hunt. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sharon & Purple, how are you this morning
Click to expand...

Evening Xiang, Have you had a good day?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sharon, That's good news about Sophy. How are you this morningl I'm going on a purple jacket hunt. xx
Click to expand...

I'm busy as usual :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sharon & Purple, how are you this morning
Click to expand...

can't see across the road it's so foggy! or maybe it's a heat haze??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

I might do another part of the friendship blanket today

I'll see if I can squeeze it in!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sharon & Purple, how are you this morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't see across the road it's so foggy! or maybe it's a heat haze??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

It's quite misty here and the snow is till melting. Luckly it didbn't freeze last night.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sharon, That's good news about Sophy. How are you this morningl I'm going on a purple jacket hunt. xx
Click to expand...

what kind of jacket?? dress one? waterproof? cosy? all of the above???


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> I might do another part of the friendship blanket today
> 
> I'll see if I can squeeze it in!


I finished my 'triffid' and it now looks like a flower, I got all inspired last night with embellishments.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sharon, That's good news about Sophy. How are you this morningl I'm going on a purple jacket hunt. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what kind of jacket?? dress one? waterproof? cosy? all of the above???
Click to expand...

It's in sportsdirect. It's made by Golddigga and it's a puffy purple one. Nice and warm. I like Golddigga clothes, they are a bit funky.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off now as Mr P is giving me a lift down to town on his way to take the car for it's MOT. Catch you all later. Night night Xiang, have a good day Sharon and hello anybody else I've missed. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sharon, That's good news about Sophy. How are you this morningl I'm going on a purple jacket hunt. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what kind of jacket?? dress one? waterproof? cosy? all of the above???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in sportsdirect. It's made by Golddigga and it's a puffy purple one. Nice and warm. I like Golddigga clothes, they are a bit funky.
Click to expand...

have you been getting emails from them everyday with mad bargains??


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I'm off now as Mr P is giving me a lift down to town on his way to take the car for it's MOT. Catch you all later. Night night Xiang, have a good day Sharon and hello anybody else I've missed. xx


hop your car passes  have a good day xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might do another part of the friendship blanket today
> 
> I'll see if I can squeeze it in!
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my 'triffid' and it now looks like a flower, I got all inspired last night with embellishments.
Click to expand...

pics please! :XD:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning Purple!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Sharon & Purple, how are you this morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evening Xiang, Have you had a good day?
Click to expand...

Had a quiet day, just a little housework & a little knitting - too much pain for much else. Am doing the finishing touches on a hat, so I can start on the squares :XD:


----------



## Xiang

I probably won't be back on, as I want to get on with my knitting. Have a good day, everyone xoxo


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:27 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It is forecast to go to 6'C (42.8'F)and it is supposed to be sunny. I'll have to go out at tea time and get some vitamin D.
I was working on the "Friendship blanket" spades on the weekend, 2 completed, 3 frogged. This is going to take a while.
You folks have filled a lot of pages since I was last on.
It's a Monday morning and you all know how much I love Mondays, so I will sign off and do work and hopefully get what I need done by lunch so I can come back on here.


----------



## Chayjan

jorens53 said:


> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shand and Chayjan, did you realize you are both in Nottinghamshire.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i had noticed. I live West of Nottm , Nuthall, close to the M1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appropriately named for someone associated with this thread, you should fit in well!!!!!! :XD: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Well yes a lot of my friends are nutters :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Chayjan

And Shand hasn't told me yet were she is. W ill it be somewhere posh? I haven't got to know you all yet so need to get clued up


----------



## pearlone

Hello everyone, took DD to airport this early am and she is on her way back to Saudi Arabia. I miss her already, she is a dear sweet girl.But her family needs her too, and I pray she has good weather and connections. She will land at Heathrow Airport tomorrow. Hope your weather is good. Heard about all your bad weather over here. Everyone bundle up.Hello to Chayjan and Isis, sorry I have missed you so far. Need to pick up and get guest room back in order. Will begin working on project today(you know what sq..........res)Will try to get back later, but house needs some attention.


----------



## mumtoSophy

afternoon Chayjan and purly


----------



## mumtoSophy

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone, took DD to airport this early am and she is on her way back to Saudi Arabia. I miss her already, she is a dear sweet girl.But her family needs her too, and I pray she has good weather and connections. She will land at Heathrow Airport tomorrow. Hope your weather is good. Heard about all your bad weather over here. Everyone bundle up.Hello to Chayjan and Isis, sorry I have missed you so far. Need to pick up and get guest room back in order. Will begin working on project today(you know what sq..........res)Will try to get back later, but house needs some attention.


we have no bad weather in Scotland thank goodness!

I hope your daughter has an uneventful journey!


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone, took DD to airport this early am and she is on her way back to Saudi Arabia. I miss her already, she is a dear sweet girl.But her family needs her too, and I pray she has good weather and connections. She will land at Heathrow Airport tomorrow. Hope your weather is good. Heard about all your bad weather over here. Everyone bundle up.Hello to Chayjan and Isis, sorry I have missed you so far. Need to pick up and get guest room back in order. Will begin working on project today(you know what sq..........res)Will try to get back later, but house needs some attention.


Hi Pearly, I don't live far from Heathrow and the snow is melting so hopefully your daughter shouldn't have any problems. My son worked in Saudia a few years back. He loved it there.
How are you and your DH? Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Chayjan said:


> And Shand hasn't told me yet were she is. W ill it be somewhere posh? I haven't got to know you all yet so need to get clued up


He Chayjan, How are you this afternoon? Shand is visiting her DD down near London at ther moment. I plan to meet up with her and Londy in London on Thursday - weather permitting. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

afternnoon! I'm just leaving to get Sophy!

xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sharon, bye Sharon. Catch you later. xx


----------



## binkbrice

mumtoSophy said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judi did you see my response at the bottom of page 26
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you did as soon as I posted this I saw your response
> 
> Sharon awesome gloves I would like that pattern if you don't mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> erm I made it up as i went along!!  I have a rough pattern for fingerless gloves but the rest I just make up!!
Click to expand...

You are so awesome to be able to make it up as you go and have it turn out like that my luck i would end up with hat if I tried to wing it


----------



## PurpleFi

You are so awesome to be able to make it up as you go and have it turn out like that my luck i would end up with hat if I tried to wing it[/quote]

Afternoon Binky, or I suppose it's morning with you. How are you?


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Grandma, how relaxed and calm you look in your purple with mug in hand. I was thinking of a nice mug of hot chocolate myself, but I might just get too comfy and not want to move.
> 
> 
> 
> You go for it girl..What time is it where you are? It's 4.30pm here, just turning to dusk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is 10:30 AM here. Sooooo we are 6 hours difference. You all are about to have dinner, maybe a glass of wine, sit and relax for the evening. I'm about to go do manual labor before I can sit and knit. Tonight is the Super Bowl (American football) so I know what I'll be watching, whether I want to or not Good thing is, it will end the season...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go Giants! Boo end of season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Giants took in in grand style. Used to go watch Peyton manning play at U. Of Tennessee. SIL played there a long time go and the whole family bleeds orange. I'm not that much into football, really don't like Jerry Jones (Cowboys owner) but LOVE my hockey..... Surely you are a Buckey fan, being so close to Madison......
Click to expand...

I am a Colts fan, but will root for the Giants as he is Peyton's baby brother and he can play a mean game of football, it was awesome, I love that he won in his brothers home stadium, I don't really watch college football don't know why I just prefer pro


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> You are so awesome to be able to make it up as you go and have it turn out like that my luck i would end up with hat if I tried to wing it


Afternoon Binky, or I suppose it's morning with you. How are you?[/quote]

I am trying to get around it is almost noon here, working with the kids on there school work, doing better but the kiddos are still under the weather trips to the doc are in order for tomorrow


----------



## PurpleFi

I am trying to get around it is almost noon here, working with the kids on there school work, doing better but the kiddos are still under the weather trips to the doc are in order for tomorrow[/quote]

Sorry to here they are still not well. Is it a cold or a tummy bug?


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> I am trying to get around it is almost noon here, working with the kids on there school work, doing better but the kiddos are still under the weather trips to the doc are in order for tomorrow


Sorry to here they are still not well. Is it a cold or a tummy bug?[/quote]

Allergy's mostly our weather has been really off this winter, has not really gotten cold here been mostly in the 40's and 50's


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get around it is almost noon here, working with the kids on there school work, doing better but the kiddos are still under the weather trips to the doc are in order for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to here they are still not well. Is it a cold or a tummy bug?
Click to expand...

Allergy's mostly our weather has been really off this winter, has not really gotten cold here been mostly in the 40's and 50's[/quote]

It's been the same here up until last week when it got really cold and then we had snow on Sunday, but that is melting now. Hope they get better soon. xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get around it is almost noon here, working with the kids on there school work, doing better but the kiddos are still under the weather trips to the doc are in order for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to here they are still not well. Is it a cold or a tummy bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Allergy's mostly our weather has been really off this winter, has not really gotten cold here been mostly in the 40's and 50's
Click to expand...

It's been the same here up until last week when it got really cold and then we had snow on Sunday, but that is melting now. Hope they get better soon. xx[/quote]

I hope so too, I hate it when they don't feel well


----------



## binkbrice

Have you gone looking for the purple jacket yet?


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Have you gone looking for the purple jacket yet?


Yes, I got the jacket. They just had two left in the two sizes that I wanted to try. So I got a perfect fit and it was even cheaper than I thought. I so love a bargain. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

anybody here?
I can't do catch-up. I've missed toomany pages. Let me know if I missed anything important.
I left you all two nights ago when my grandsons were dropped off, that lost me Sunday as well, and today I have had to catch up on w.... (sorry to swear, but it has to be done). So here I am, the end of another day with a meeting to go to in two hours.


----------



## SaxonLady

my neighbour just phoned to say her dog died yesterday. She lives alone and he was all she had. She is devastated poor love. Says she doesn't bneed me to go round yet, as she wants to cry alone. Makes me want to cry as well!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> anybody here?
> I can't do catch-up. I've missed toomany pages. Let me know if I missed anything important.
> I left you all two nights ago when my grandsons were dropped off, that lost me Sunday as well, and today I have had to catch up on w.... (sorry to swear, but it has to be done). So here I am, the end of another day with a meeting to go to in two hours.


Hi Saxy, You havn't missed much. Then again I can't remember what happened anyway. I'm knitting flowers. How are you' xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone looking for the purple jacket yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got the jacket. They just had two left in the two sizes that I wanted to try. So I got a perfect fit and it was even cheaper than I thought. I so love a bargain. xx
Click to expand...

Nothing like getting what you want at a price you want :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> my neighbour just phoned to say her dog died yesterday. She lives alone and he was all she had. She is devastated poor love. Says she doesn't bneed me to go round yet, as she wants to cry alone. Makes me want to cry as well!


Aaawww that is so sad :-(


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody here?
> I can't do catch-up. I've missed toomany pages. Let me know if I missed anything important.
> I left you all two nights ago when my grandsons were dropped off, that lost me Sunday as well, and today I have had to catch up on w.... (sorry to swear, but it has to be done). So here I am, the end of another day with a meeting to go to in two hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy, You havn't missed much. Then again I can't remember what happened anyway. I'm knitting flowers. How are you' xx
Click to expand...

I's fine, just upset for my neighbour. She doesn't have many friends, just upsets people, so always turns to me when she's in trouble. But I can't help this time. I can't bring him back.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> my neighbour just phoned to say her dog died yesterday. She lives alone and he was all she had. She is devastated poor love. Says she doesn't bneed me to go round yet, as she wants to cry alone. Makes me want to cry as well!


Oh, poor lady and poor you! I too had to comfort a dear friend who lost two dogs in 12 months, they were her life and a year later, she's still not over it, don't think she ever will but she is now talking about getting another one.....!


----------



## PurpleFi

I's fine, just upset for my neighbour. She doesn't have many friends, just upsets people, so always turns to me when she's in trouble. But I can't help this time. I can't bring him back.[/quote]

No, but you can be there and lend a bit of sympathy. That will help xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> I's fine, just upset for my neighbour. She doesn't have many friends, just upsets people, so always turns to me when she's in trouble. But I can't help this time. I can't bring him back.


No, but you can be there and lend a bit of sympathy. That will help xx[/quote]

she'll let me know when she needs me there, don't worry.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?


No!!! It's become an 'n'!


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I's fine, just upset for my neighbour. She doesn't have many friends, just upsets people, so always turns to me when she's in trouble. But I can't help this time. I can't bring him back.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but you can be there and lend a bit of sympathy. That will help xx
Click to expand...

she'll let me know when she needs me there, don't worry.[/quote]

Good for you xx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbour just phoned to say her dog died yesterday. She lives alone and he was all she had. She is devastated poor love. Says she doesn't bneed me to go round yet, as she wants to cry alone. Makes me want to cry as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, poor lady and poor you! I too had to comfort a dear friend who lost two dogs in 12 months, they were her life and a year later, she's still not over it, don't think she ever will but she is now talking about getting another one.....!
Click to expand...

I hope she will get another one. It must help, and she's so alone.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
Click to expand...

That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?


I've got a wobbly a and then sometimes it refuses to work and sometimes I get typollitis. :roll:


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
Click to expand...

well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.


----------



## binkbrice

I keep telling my Mom and Dad that they need one and they both say in unison No We Don't!

They take care of their neighbors dog for them and they seem to enjoy it that is why I keep bringing it up


----------



## SaxonLady

I've always got typolittis. It's 'cos I type too fast and know I can change it.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
Click to expand...

From Nests?


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Nests?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I keep telling my Mom and Dad that they need one and they both say in unison No We Don't!
> 
> They take care of their neighbors dog for them and they seem to enjoy it that is why I keep bringing it up


but they're not responsible for the neighbour's dog, which is much easier for them. They don't need one of their own.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From Nests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

that would make them birds...and I have cats.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my Mom and Dad that they need one and they both say in unison No We Don't!
> 
> They take care of their neighbors dog for them and they seem to enjoy it that is why I keep bringing it up
> 
> 
> 
> but they're not responsible for the neighbour's dog, which is much easier for them. They don't need one of their own.
Click to expand...

Dad just likes his garden the way it is right now he wouldn't want a dog digging up his flowers or his veggies


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling my Mom and Dad that they need one and they both say in unison No We Don't!
> 
> They take care of their neighbors dog for them and they seem to enjoy it that is why I keep bringing it up
> 
> 
> 
> but they're not responsible for the neighbour's dog, which is much easier for them. They don't need one of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dad just likes his garden the way it is right now he wouldn't want a dog digging up his flowers or his veggies
Click to expand...

sounds sensible


----------



## tammie52

hi all
not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out. 
PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot. 
just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol


----------



## tammie52

well i didnt tell him to sod off. it was stronger words, but im not saying what, im sure you can guess, TWO WORDS LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol


Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
Click to expand...

Chicken runs?


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
Click to expand...

 THANKS. i do use a smaller plate, and pile it with veg, also use one cal; out of a can that teacher told us to use, i drink plenty of water, if i was bad and had a choccie bar, id of looked over it and said welll youve only got yourself to blame for eating it, but i aint, am that mad now i feel like eating all round me, but i know thats not the answer


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
Click to expand...

nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.


----------



## tammie52

hi londy


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
Click to expand...

Oh, I wanna give you a hug Tammie! You lost a huge amount last week, you can't do that all the time cos your body couldn't take it! Draw a line, love yourself and start again, fresh week! And give your hubby a slap from me!! XXX


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
Click to expand...

I know the Queen's got some, keeps 'em at Royal Enfield!!


----------



## tammie52

hi saxonlady


----------



## SaxonLady

Lookee, lookee. 
My cousin has waited for years for a grandchild. Last year his son had a boy, and now his daughter has a girl. Hope the piccy conmes through. Some good news!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

tammie52 said:


> hi saxonlady


hi Tammie. Cheer up. Look at the new baby in our family!


----------



## tammie52

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I wanna give you a hug Tammie! You lost a huge amount last week, you can't do that all the time cos your body couldn't take it! Draw a line, love yourself and start again, fresh week! And give your hubby a slap from me!! XXX
Click to expand...

thanks . i know what your saying is right, . wouldnt know were to slap him first lol


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS. i do use a smaller plate, and pile it with veg, also use one cal; out of a can that teacher told us to use, i drink plenty of water, if i was bad and had a choccie bar, id of looked over it and said welll youve only got yourself to blame for eating it, but i aint, am that mad now i feel like eating all round me, but i know thats not the answer
Click to expand...

You are doing all the right things. Your weight can change even during one day, so stop being mad. Crochet and flower and think thin thoughts!!! xx


----------



## tammie52

SaxonLady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi saxonlady
> 
> 
> 
> hi Tammie. Cheer up. Look at the new baby in our family!
Click to expand...

omg its gorgus congrats


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> Lookee, lookee.
> My cousin has waited for years for a grandchild. Last year his son had a boy, and now his daughter has a girl. Hope the piccy conmes through. Some good news!!!


oh dear.Sorry. That didn't work. I'll try again.


----------



## SaxonLady

tammie52 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi saxonlady
> 
> 
> 
> hi Tammie. Cheer up. Look at the new baby in our family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg its gorgus congrats
Click to expand...

you got the picture? I didn't think she came through.


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Lookee, lookee.
> My cousin has waited for years for a grandchild. Last year his son had a boy, and now his daughter has a girl. Hope the piccy conmes through. Some good news!!!


What a lovely picture. So sweet xx


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS. i do use a smaller plate, and pile it with veg, also use one cal; out of a can that teacher told us to use, i drink plenty of water, if i was bad and had a choccie bar, id of looked over it and said welll youve only got yourself to blame for eating it, but i aint, am that mad now i feel like eating all round me, but i know thats not the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are doing all the right things. Your weight can change even during one day, so stop being mad. Crochet and flower and think thin thoughts!!! xx
Click to expand...


----------



## tammie52

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS. i do use a smaller plate, and pile it with veg, also use one cal; out of a can that teacher told us to use, i drink plenty of water, if i was bad and had a choccie bar, id of looked over it and said welll youve only got yourself to blame for eating it, but i aint, am that mad now i feel like eating all round me, but i know thats not the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are doing all the right things. Your weight can change even during one day, so stop being mad. Crochet and flower and think thin thoughts!!! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ops sorry didnt mean to do that. my flower is done lol i seen you got your flower done,


----------



## SaxonLady

well baby Isobel Rose McLennan has quite cheered me up. Now I'm hungry. Think I'll go and scoff some taramasalata and sundried tomatoes on pitta bread.


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS. i do use a smaller plate, and pile it with veg, also use one cal; out of a can that teacher told us to use, i drink plenty of water, if i was bad and had a choccie bar, id of looked over it and said welll youve only got yourself to blame for eating it, but i aint, am that mad now i feel like eating all round me, but i know thats not the answer
Click to expand...

Aw Tammie don't be discouraged there are a number of factors that could have caused the weight gain, you just have to make it up work a little harder next time, I always let it get me pumped up to work harder next time Hang in there :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

...later...


----------



## binkbrice

Linky says the government won't let her doc. import the part for her surgery and he is having to look for something else now.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Linky says the government won't let her doc. import the part for her surgery and he is having to look for something else now.


oh no. Poor Linky. That's more bad news.


----------



## tammie52

sorry was on the phone


----------



## PurpleFi

Tammie I've pmed you! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> ...later...


Bye xx


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS. i do use a smaller plate, and pile it with veg, also use one cal; out of a can that teacher told us to use, i drink plenty of water, if i was bad and had a choccie bar, id of looked over it and said welll youve only got yourself to blame for eating it, but i aint, am that mad now i feel like eating all round me, but i know thats not the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Tammie don't be discouraged there are a number of factors that could have caused the weight gain, you just have to make it up work a little harder next time, I always let it get me pumped up to work harder next time Hang in there :thumbup:
Click to expand...

yes im goin to work harder for next week. and see how it goes from there thank you


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, Don't worry about putting on a little weight. It often happens. Just make sure you are eating sensibly and the weight will continue to come off. What I did was use a smaller plate, so I had smaller portions as well as cutting down on all the sauces and using low cal ones. Just don't be despondant. Love and hugs xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS. i do use a smaller plate, and pile it with veg, also use one cal; out of a can that teacher told us to use, i drink plenty of water, if i was bad and had a choccie bar, id of looked over it and said welll youve only got yourself to blame for eating it, but i aint, am that mad now i feel like eating all round me, but i know thats not the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw Tammie don't be discouraged there are a number of factors that could have caused the weight gain, you just have to make it up work a little harder next time, I always let it get me pumped up to work harder next time Hang in there :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes im goin to work harder for next week. and see how it goes from there thank you
Click to expand...

I gained weight one week and the next I had a 12 pound lose so it will be all right you are doing so good


----------



## London Girl

tammie52 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi saxonlady
> 
> 
> 
> hi Tammie. Cheer up. Look at the new baby in our family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg its gorgus congrats
Click to expand...

Oh bum, I can't see the ickle baby


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorry to hear a bout Linky. I do hope they can get her sorted soon, this is so unfair.


----------



## PurpleFi

TAMMIE PLEASE READ YOUR PM XXXX


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> TAMMIE PLEASE READ YOUR PM XXXX


will do now ok


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookee, lookee.
> My cousin has waited for years for a grandchild. Last year his son had a boy, and now his daughter has a girl. Hope the piccy conmes through. Some good news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear.Sorry. That didn't work. I'll try again.
Click to expand...

Oh how cute


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookee, lookee.
> My cousin has waited for years for a grandchild. Last year his son had a boy, and now his daughter has a girl. Hope the piccy conmes through. Some good news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear.Sorry. That didn't work. I'll try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how cute
Click to expand...

I'm off to get dinner. Catch you all later. xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookee, lookee.
> My cousin has waited for years for a grandchild. Last year his son had a boy, and now his daughter has a girl. Hope the piccy conmes through. Some good news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear.Sorry. That didn't work. I'll try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm off to get dinner. Catch you all later. xx
Click to expand...

Bye Purple!


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookee, lookee.
> My cousin has waited for years for a grandchild. Last year his son had a boy, and now his daughter has a girl. Hope the piccy conmes through. Some good news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear.Sorry. That didn't work. I'll try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh how cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm off to get dinner. Catch you all later. xx
Click to expand...

ok chat later if im on bye xx


----------



## tammie52

im off to. got a few things to do on line for daughter will try and get back later take care all bye xx


----------



## binkbrice

Bye Tammie!


----------



## nanabanana

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
Click to expand...

We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x


----------



## mumtoSophy

nanabanana said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x
Click to expand...

dunno where Henfield is :roll: is it south of Scotland???? :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

nanabanana said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evening McP. how are you?
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Linky says the government won't let her doc. import the part for her surgery and he is having to look for something else now.


That is so bad, I hope they can find one soon for her xx


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> sorry was on the phone


Hi Tammie


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linky says the government won't let her doc. import the part for her surgery and he is having to look for something else now.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so bad, I hope they can find one soon for her xx
Click to expand...

Good morning Xiang. How are you, have you been able to sleep? xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

can everyone please send good thoughts Susan's way

she has a poorly Tummy 

I phoned and spoke to her hubby an he says she's in bed resting!


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> can everyone please send good thoughts Susan's way
> 
> she has a poorly Tummy
> 
> I phoned and spoke to her hubby an he says she's in bed resting!


Thank you Elf, for letting us know. 
Is there anyway we can send her an email card, like she does for all of us?


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can everyone please send good thoughts Susan's way
> 
> she has a poorly Tummy
> 
> I phoned and spoke to her hubby an he says she's in bed resting!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Elf, for letting us know.
Click to expand...

does anyone know how o send her one of those ecard things?? 
she always sends them to us and I haven't a scooby how to :shock: :roll: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linky says the government won't let her doc. import the part for her surgery and he is having to look for something else now.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so bad, I hope they can find one soon for her xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Xiang. How are you, have you been able to sleep? xx
Click to expand...

Morning Purple, I had a great sleep, thank you. Would still be sleeping, except pup had other ideas - she wants too play lol. Aaaahhhh well, I had to get up any way, I want to get some more cleaning done today ....... Softly, softly & things will get done. How are you this fine morning xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I'm off for a shower


catch you lot soon! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can everyone please send good thoughts Susan's way
> 
> she has a poorly Tummy
> 
> I phoned and spoke to her hubby an he says she's in bed resting!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Elf, for letting us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does anyone know how o send her one of those ecard things??
> she always sends them to us and I haven't a scooby how to :shock: :roll: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Pengwin's on the case!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> ok I'm off for a shower
> 
> catch you lot soon! xx


Bye, and thanks very much xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linky says the government won't let her doc. import the part for her surgery and he is having to look for something else now.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so bad, I hope they can find one soon for her xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Xiang. How are you, have you been able to sleep? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Purple, I had a great sleep, thank you. Would still be sleeping, except pup had other ideas - she wants too play lol. Aaaahhhh well, I had to get up any way, I want to get some more cleaning done today ....... Softly, softly & things will get done. How are you this fine morning xx
Click to expand...

This fine morning I;ve just had dinner and am going to put my pjs on :roll:


----------



## nanabanana

mumtoSophy said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno where Henfield is :roll: is it south of Scotland???? :XD:
Click to expand...

It's in Sussex. Clive was in the Tropical Fever Hospital in London, he had come back from the far east with Dengie Fever, we live there while he was recovering. Dengie is a form of malaria, very nasty. x


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can everyone please send good thoughts Susan's way
> 
> she has a poorly Tummy
> 
> I phoned and spoke to her hubby an he says she's in bed resting!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Elf, for letting us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does anyone know how o send her one of those ecard things??
> she always sends them to us and I haven't a scooby how to :shock: :roll: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

I know how to send them, so if it is ok, I will send one on behalf of us all xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> can everyone please send good thoughts Susan's way
> 
> she has a poorly Tummy
> 
> I phoned and spoke to her hubby an he says she's in bed resting!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Elf, for letting us know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does anyone know how o send her one of those ecard things??
> she always sends them to us and I haven't a scooby how to :shock: :roll: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how to send them, so if it is ok, I will send one on behalf of us all xx
Click to expand...

That's great Xiang, Pengwin's done one too so she;ll have 2 which I hope will make her get better quicker. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going to sign off now as Mr P is going to massage my knee. Have a good day Xiang and night night everyone else. Love and hugs xx


----------



## theyarnlady

I went into hallmark cards and sent her a Maxine one like she had for an avatar onces. It's a funny one but put on there from the Tena's. It is a sound one so it should make her laugh. Hope that is o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady

nanabanana said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno where Henfield is :roll: is it south of Scotland???? :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in Sussex. Clive was in the Tropical Fever Hospital in London, he had come back from the far east with Dengie Fever, we live there while he was recovering. Dengie is a form of malaria, very nasty. x
Click to expand...

I am glad he recovered.


----------



## mumtoSophy

had a shower and all warmed up now! i was frozen to the bone after I came in earlier!


----------



## mumtoSophy

nanabanana said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno where Henfield is :roll: is it south of Scotland???? :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in Sussex. Clive was in the Tropical Fever Hospital in London, he had come back from the far east with Dengie Fever, we live there while he was recovering. Dengie is a form of malaria, very nasty. x
Click to expand...

I've heard of that before and it is serious! glad he pulled through it!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linky says the government won't let her doc. import the part for her surgery and he is having to look for something else now.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so bad, I hope they can find one soon for her xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good morning Xiang. How are you, have you been able to sleep? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Purple, I had a great sleep, thank you. Would still be sleeping, except pup had other ideas - she wants too play lol. Aaaahhhh well, I had to get up any way, I want to get some more cleaning done today ....... Softly, softly & things will get done. How are you this fine morning xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This fine morning I;ve just had dinner and am going to put my pjs on :roll:
Click to expand...

My fine morning ........ Except it is overcast & raining :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

With Susan off sick, it's been very quiet here. So now we know who the chatterbox is.
Hopefully with everybody's rainbow hugs she will be much better tomorrow and back with us soon.

Hope you all have a good day, afternoon, night.

With love and hugs PurpleV xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sharon, Are you arouond? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleV said:


> Hi Sharon, Are you arouond? xx


Nope. I'll just tiptoe out, turn off the light and shut the door very quietly - don't want to wake Susan.

Night night from the UK. xx


----------



## pearlone

Just read a little back info and now can't remember what I read. Jynx hope your doctor visit turns out better than what you expect. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Grandma Susan hope you feel better soon. Get plenty of rest and fluids.Hope to see you back in the saddle soon.Sharon tell Sophy congratulation on her accomplishments from Purly.I will tip toe out now so I don't wake anyone.nite all( said in quiet voice)


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> my neighbour just phoned to say her dog died yesterday. She lives alone and he was all she had. She is devastated poor love. Says she doesn't bneed me to go round yet, as she wants to cry alone. Makes me want to cry as well!


Douglas, the black lab behind us, died Sat. We knew it was coming but were just playing with him Fri. He is the mascot at the nursery when DH helps out and his picture is on every t-shirt and jacket there. He's not even mine and I can't help but shed a few tears. How very sad for your neighbor.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> I keep telling my Mom and Dad that they need one and they both say in unison No We Don't!
> 
> They take care of their neighbors dog for them and they seem to enjoy it that is why I keep bringing it up


We took care of our neighbors and I love my Grandpuppy to pieces. Still, having your own is a whole lot different and a lot of work. My 90 year old mom knows we all have pets and said she would shot the first person that decided she needed a cat or a dog... She would too! Th ere comes a time when taking care of any other living thing is a chore.


----------



## Dreamweaver

tammie52 said:


> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol


DD is always after me to eat breakfast. She says you have to eat to lose weight. Must kick start the metabolism and all that. Guess we 'll find out. I can't tolerate the weight I have gained. I think it is partly meds, but it is coming off if I have to cut it off! Don't worry. Every once in awhile the progress just stops or slows down. I'm going to watch what I eat but, more importantly, move my body. As to hubby, shame on him. Those things don't belong in the house to taunt you. You said it was cold there, he can stick them in the garage!


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linky says the government won't let her doc. import the part for her surgery and he is having to look for something else now.
> 
> 
> 
> oh no. Poor Linky. That's more bad news.
Click to expand...

 Don't know why we have doctors and then don't let them do what they think is best for us. I am so tired of hearing what is the "correct" protocol, etc. etc. etc..... Sure hope the Doc can come up with what is needed to do the job. You would think that the 5 previous surgeries would convince them to do it his way......


----------



## Dreamweaver

pearlone said:


> Just read a little back info and now can't remember what I read. Jynx hope your doctor visit turns out better than what you expect. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Grandma Susan hope you feel better soon. Get plenty of rest and fluids.Hope to see you back in the saddle soon.Sharon tell Sophy congratulation on her accomplishments from Purly.I will tip toe out now so I don't wake anyone.nite all( said in quiet voice)


Thanks..... It has been a frustrating day but the bottom line is the Doc and I agree that the scan was bad because of the cough and he sees no reason to redo....I also pointed out the errors in the report and he is going to corrected corrected for the record. Nothing like The patient having to correct the records and this is the second time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Susan... Hope you are feeling much better by the time you read this. It seems like the next move the Tenas need to makes into a medical facility!


----------



## Dreamweaver

TENA's located in third drugstore visit today. While trying to get prescriptions for mom and me worked out, I actually spotted Tena's in our local Walgreen s drugstore. Quite fancy, different strengths and for men as well.... I think it is so strange when you hear of sometlhing for the first time and then it just keeps turning up like a bad penny. I SHOULD have just picked up a pack. Between you girls and this cough, I could use them!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Talking to myself so I will quietly turn off the lights again and wish you all sweet dreams. 

Congrats to Sophy on her lines. (Reminds me to pay for "shout outs" for Rachel's upcoming programs.). Funny how everything they do costs ME money! 

Judi, glad your not hurting. Sorry that means you are having to clean! I'm going to go with mood lighting for this week myself... More unpacking to do at mom's...

Susan, again, get well. 

Linky, can Dr. or you appeal? It is such a hassle dealing with insurance but might pay off.... Fingers crossed.

Tammie... Take those smoke breaks while walking around the yard. The walking and the cold will make short work of that little rebel pound. I 'll put on pedometer and match you step for step and see if we can both shed a few....

Purple - can't believe I walked into mom's and found an ad for ANOTHER jacket she is going to order....... (But they do have it in a lovely lavender and may just have to order one myself and matching shoes in the same ad...)


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all
> not a happy bunny tonight, thought id go to slimming class early so i went at 3 this afternoon. sorry i went now, ive put on 1 and a half pounds, for the life oof me i cnt think how, teacher thinks im not eating enuff, but surly if im not eating enuff id loose weight not gain it, cnt work that one out.
> PURPLE glad you got your coat bet your well pleased it didnt cost a lot.
> just had a go at hubbie. he just came in with a box of cream eggs. dont know how many is in a box but it filled my salad drawer in fridge, if thats not bad enuff, he also came in with a box of them malterese chocolate bunnys, there in other drawer.do you know what he said, your not allowed any of these, and you cnt go near fridge so they will be safe. told him to sod off. lol
> 
> 
> 
> DD is always after me to eat breakfast. She says you have to eat to lose weight. Must kick start the metabolism and all that. Guess we 'll find out. I can't tolerate the weight I have gained. I think it is partly meds, but it is coming off if I have to cut it off! Don't worry. Every once in awhile the progress just stops or slows down. I'm going to watch what I eat but, more importantly, move my body. As to hubby, shame on him. Those things don't belong in the house to taunt you. You said it was cold there, he can stick them in the garage!
Click to expand...

I totally agree with you! Jinx. It seems to be what the DH's do though, as soon as the female in the house starts losing weight, they start bringing in all the chocolates etc , :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens63
I totally agree with you! Jinx. It seems to be what the DH's do though said:


> Just this evening I told DH that Dr. Had mentioned my gain for the first time... So after a very fried dinner mom insisted on taking us out for... he (lovingly) shared his dark chocolate peanut butter cups with me! Oh well, guess we'll start being grown ups tomorrow..... Problem is, he does all the cooking and tends to forget about the vegetable portion of a well balanced meal!!!


----------



## PENGWIN

FINISHED........ have done my squares!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PENGWIN said:


> FINISHED........ have done my squares!


SHOW OFF!!!  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## linkan

Thanks for sending your addresses to me everyone whom i was missing  

GSusan !! You MUST get well , KP is not the same without you at all !!  Miss you and LOVE you and as Purple says ...RAINBOW hugs sent your way lady ..!!  XOXO

Well DONE Pengwin !!  
I have made a few samples and decided on the design i like the best .. i have had to adjust it a bit to fit the size specs lol ... BUT .. now i have it , the one i had made was a graph design but it doesnt look as nice as i wanted it to , so i am chucking that one and have now made the new design  

I just hope everyone likes it  

I have missed you all , i have been feeling some better today but still not 100 % 

I will not likely be on tomorrow .. i go to the attorney tomorrow to discuss my Disability hearing ... which is Wednesday :| My last nerve is trembling !! 
Send me good vibes everyone , i wont hear for a month their verdict but .. fingers crossed that they do the right thing .

Lots O Love !!!
XOXOX


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> Thanks for sending your addresses to me everyone whom i was missing
> 
> GSusan !! You MUST get well , KP is not the same without you at all !!  Miss you and LOVE you and as Purple says ...RAINBOW hugs sent your way lady ..!!  XOXO
> 
> Well DONE Pengwin !!
> I have made a few samples and decided on the design i like the best .. i have had to adjust it a bit to fit the size specs lol ... BUT .. now i have it , the one i had made was a graph design but it doesnt look as nice as i wanted it to , so i am chucking that one and have now made the new design
> 
> I just hope everyone likes it
> 
> I have missed you all , i have been feeling some better today but still not 100 %
> 
> I will not likely be on tomorrow .. i go to the attorney tomorrow to discuss my Disability hearing ... which is Wednesday :| My last nerve is trembling !!
> Send me good vibes everyone , i wont hear for a month their verdict but .. fingers crossed that they do the right thing .
> 
> Lots O Love !!!
> XOXOX


Aw Linky I will be thinking of you on wednesday 

I hope you feel better and 100% soon xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

misty morning


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Thanks for sending your addresses to me everyone whom i was missing
> 
> GSusan !! You MUST get well , KP is not the same without you at all !!  Miss you and LOVE you and as Purple says ...RAINBOW hugs sent your way lady ..!!  XOXO
> 
> Well DONE Pengwin !!
> I have made a few samples and decided on the design i like the best .. i have had to adjust it a bit to fit the size specs lol ... BUT .. now i have it , the one i had made was a graph design but it doesnt look as nice as i wanted it to , so i am chucking that one and have now made the new design
> 
> I just hope everyone likes it
> 
> I have missed you all , i have been feeling some better today but still not 100 %
> 
> I will not likely be on tomorrow .. i go to the attorney tomorrow to discuss my Disability hearing ... which is Wednesday :| My last nerve is trembling !!
> Send me good vibes everyone , i wont hear for a month their verdict but .. fingers crossed that they do the right thing .
> 
> Lots O Love !!!
> XOXOX


Success vibes sent to you xx
Do you actually go to court for the Disability classification?


----------



## PurpleFi

PENGWIN said:


> FINISHED........ have done my squares!


SHOW OFF!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and melty Surrey. It did not freeze again last night so the snow has nearly gone,. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Purple - can't believe I walked into mom's and found an ad for ANOTHER jacket she is going to order....... (But they do have it in a lovely lavender and may just have to order one myself and matching shoes in the same ad...)[/quote]

Hi Jynx, Glad you don't have to have another scan, but get rid of that cough.
Lilac jacket sounds lovely and shoes to match - heaven.
You take care and don't over do it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I have missed you all , i have been feeling some better today but still not 100 %

I will not likely be on tomorrow .. i go to the attorney tomorrow to discuss my Disability hearing ... which is Wednesday :| My last nerve is trembling !! 
Send me good vibes everyone , i wont hear for a month their verdict but .. fingers crossed that they do the right thing .

Lots O Love !!!
XOXOX[/quote]

Hi Linky,
Good luck with your appointment. Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of good vibes on their way as well as rainbow hugs. xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I have missed you all , i have been feeling some better today but still not 100 %
> 
> I will not likely be on tomorrow .. i go to the attorney tomorrow to discuss my Disability hearing ... which is Wednesday :| My last nerve is trembling !!
> Send me good vibes everyone , i wont hear for a month their verdict but .. fingers crossed that they do the right thing .
> 
> Lots O Love !!!
> XOXOX


Hi Linky,
Good luck with your appointment. Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of good vibes on their way as well as rainbow hugs. xx[/quote]

Hi Purple, there hasn't been much traffic on here tonight. Everyone must be busy


----------



## shand

morning everyone Im not going to do catch up as I have missed you all tomuch, hope you are feeling better susan, and will have every thing crossed for linky tommorrow, and lots of good vibes for a sucsesfull outcome, and just hugs to the rest of you, life is very dreary without you all love shand


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> morning everyone Im not going to do catch up as I have missed you all tomuch, hope you are feeling better susan, and will have every thing crossed for linky tommorrow, and lots of good vibes for a sucsesfull outcome, and just hugs to the rest of you, life is very dreary without you all love shand


Hi shand


----------



## shand

love the picture sharon , toe coloures are great andcongrats to sophy


----------



## shand

PurpleV said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED........ have done my squares!
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW OFF!
Click to expand...

that is just braging


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> morning everyone Im not going to do catch up as I have missed you all tomuch, hope you are feeling better susan, and will have every thing crossed for linky tommorrow, and lots of good vibes for a sucsesfull outcome, and just hugs to the rest of you, life is very dreary without you all love shand


Morning Shand, How are you this morning. Snow's nearly gone here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have missed you all , i have been feeling some better today but still not 100 %
> 
> I will not likely be on tomorrow .. i go to the attorney tomorrow to discuss my Disability hearing ... which is Wednesday :| My last nerve is trembling !!
> Send me good vibes everyone , i wont hear for a month their verdict but .. fingers crossed that they do the right thing .
> 
> Lots O Love !!!
> XOXOX
> 
> 
> 
> x
> Hi Linky,
> Good luck with your appointment. Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of good vibes on their way as well as rainbow hugs. xx
Click to expand...

Hi Purple, there hasn't been much traffic on here tonight. Everyone must be busy[/quote]

Hi Xiang, There wasn't much doing last night. Which only goes to prove that Susan is the real chatterbox. How are you this evening. Have you had a good day? xx


----------



## shand

morning xiang and miss purple hope you are both ok , the snow is just patchy here, but a lot of dripping going on,at this rate it should be clear by the end of today


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED........ have done my squares!
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW OFF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is just braging
Click to expand...

I'm still trying to work out what I am doing


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED........ have done my squares!
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW OFF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is just braging
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to work out what I am doing
Click to expand...

I never know what I am doing, but that's just me! I've done one square and some 'bits'.


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> morning xiang and miss purple hope you are both ok , the snow is just patchy here, but a lot of dripping going on,at this rate it should be clear by the end of today


Lot of dripping going on here. Forecast is for colder weather, but hopefully the snow will go first. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off now, going shopping, nothing exciting just food and then I'm picking up the grand children from school today. Going to make time for knitting of course. Have a good day Shand, not long til Thursday. Have a good evening Xiang. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## shand

I have done about 10 bits of the blanky but only about 2 are fit to send, either I dont likethe pattern or the size is wrong, so Im saving them and starting again


----------



## shand

Bye miss purple and xiang time to get something done will try to getonlater shand


----------



## mumtoSophy

made CUPcakes :XD:


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> made CUPcakes :XD:


Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X


----------



## London Girl

Good morning all, glad everyone is ok. Linky, I am thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that everything goes your way, try taking some deep breaths, you'll be fine x


----------



## London Girl

Attention everyone!! If you haven't already PMd me your address, could I have it, pretty please - or you won't get a blanky square, tee-hee. This doesn't apply to Tammie, Shand, Pengwin, Judi & Binky. I thank you!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
Click to expand...

ok no probs :XD:


----------



## 3mom

Could someone please send me the notice for todays KP because I didn't get it this morning, please?


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> made CUPcakes :XD:


Lover the cupcakes and the cups and saucers are gorgeous. Did you cook the cakes in them. Where did you get them. Wow!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Attention everyone!! If you haven't already PMd me your address, could I have it, pretty please - or you won't get a blanky square, tee-hee. This doesn't apply to Tammie, Shand, Pengwin, Judi & Binky. I thank you!!


I'll give you mine on Thursday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

3mom said:


> Could someone please send me the notice for todays KP because I didn't get it this morning, please?


Hi 3mom, What notice is that? If it's ther digest just go to active topics, I think!

see my next message I have put the forum link on for you


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> made CUPcakes :XD:


Love the holders :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Wore my new jacket to the shops. It is very warm. xx



Susan, thinking of you. Hope you are better soon. xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

Ok, all is well in the world, I overdid it in the garden today, so am going to bed now. Then I will be able to do more in the garden tomorrow. Night all xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the holders :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Xiang, So do I I want some. Been shopping, now having a coffee,is it a bit late for one for you, would you like a hot chocolate?


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> Ok, all is well in the world, I overdid it in the garden today, so am going to bed now. Then I will be able to do more in the garden tomorrow. Night all xoxo


Night night, sleep tight. Catch you my evening your tomorrow morning xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention everyone!! If you haven't already PMd me your address, could I have it, pretty please - or you won't get a blanky square, tee-hee. This doesn't apply to Tammie, Shand, Pengwin, Judi & Binky. I thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you mine on Thursday. xx
Click to expand...

Likewise my dear! Thought you were going shopping? I have bought dpns from the charity shop (Age Concen, very apt!) And am about to attempt a Bobble Flower square on them! You'll probably hear the screams of frustration in Camberley!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

3mom said:


> Could someone please send me the notice for todays KP because I didn't get it this morning, please?


Hope this is what you want.

http://news.knittingparadise.com/b-68272-d-186


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Wore my new jacket to the shops. It is very warm. xx
> 
> Susan, thinking of you. Hope you are better soon. xxxxxx


Me too, get well soon, dear! x


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention everyone!! If you haven't already PMd me your address, could I have it, pretty please - or you won't get a blanky square, tee-hee. This doesn't apply to Tammie, Shand, Pengwin, Judi & Binky. I thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you mine on Thursday. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise my dear! Thought you were going shopping? I have bought dpns from the charity shop (Age Concen, very apt!) And am about to attempt a Bobble Flower square on them! You'll probably hear the screams of frustration in Camberley!!! xx
Click to expand...

I shall put my fingers in my ears. Been shopping now having a coffee. Do you want one? What is a Bobble Flower square - sounds complicated. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I have bought dpns from the charity shop (Age Concen, very apt!) 


What size dpns have you got and do you want any more?


----------



## PurpleFi

Got go and put the shopping away now. I'll be back later. Love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi saxonlady
> 
> 
> 
> hi Tammie. Cheer up. Look at the new baby in our family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg its gorgus congrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bum, I can't see the ickle baby
Click to expand...

sometimes it works, I'll try again. She's gorgeous so I'd hate you to miss her.


----------



## SaxonLady

it opens in Windows Explorer if you have a choice.


----------



## SaxonLady

nanabanana said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x
Click to expand...

but was it ours, in Sussex?


----------



## SaxonLady

nanabanana said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno where Henfield is :roll: is it south of Scotland???? :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's in Sussex. Clive was in the Tropical Fever Hospital in London, he had come back from the far east with Dengie Fever, we live there while he was recovering. Dengie is a form of malaria, very nasty. x
Click to expand...

Ann,

I doubt you would recognise the 'village' now. It has grown exponentially


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbour just phoned to say her dog died yesterday. She lives alone and he was all she had. She is devastated poor love. Says she doesn't bneed me to go round yet, as she wants to cry alone. Makes me want to cry as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Douglas, the black lab behind us, died Sat. We knew it was coming but were just playing with him Fri. He is the mascot at the nursery when DH helps out and his picture is on every t-shirt and jacket there. He's not even mine and I can't help but shed a few tears. How very sad for your neighbor.
Click to expand...

I'll tell her that lots of lovely ladies are feeling a bit of her pain. It helps to share. Thanks Dreamy Jynx


----------



## SaxonLady

linkan said:


> Thanks for sending your addresses to me everyone whom i was missing
> 
> GSusan !! You MUST get well , KP is not the same without you at all !!  Miss you and LOVE you and as Purple says ...RAINBOW hugs sent your way lady ..!!  XOXO
> 
> Well DONE Pengwin !!
> I have made a few samples and decided on the design i like the best .. i have had to adjust it a bit to fit the size specs lol ... BUT .. now i have it , the one i had made was a graph design but it doesnt look as nice as i wanted it to , so i am chucking that one and have now made the new design
> 
> I just hope everyone likes it
> 
> I have missed you all , i have been feeling some better today but still not 100 %
> 
> I will not likely be on tomorrow .. i go to the attorney tomorrow to discuss my Disability hearing ... which is Wednesday :| My last nerve is trembling !!
> Send me good vibes everyone , i wont hear for a month their verdict but .. fingers crossed that they do the right thing .
> 
> Lots O Love !!!
> XOXOX


fingers toes anf legs crossed! Good luck Linky. Hold on to that nerve.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
Click to expand...

and one to me!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Lover the cupcakes and the cups and saucers are gorgeous. Did you cook the cakes in them. Where did you get them. Wow!
Click to expand...

they are silicone cupcake cases that look like teacups cute eh?!
I bought them in one of those cheap shops called discount uk it's just new but have seen the before in B+M bargains and Home bargains


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> nanabanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 'b' that keeps jumping into words as I type them. Does anyone else have a letter that does that. Sometinmes I notice and remove it, sonmetimes I don't. Is my computer becoming a hive do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> No!!! It's become an 'n'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That 'n' jumped in there in a couple of places didn't it :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I know 'b's live in hives, but I don't know where 'n's come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chicken runs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one. Well done. There is a village near here called Henfield. I think that's where they came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We lived in Henfield many years ago!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but was it ours, in Sussex?
Click to expand...

now I've caught up I see you have already answered that!


----------



## shand

hello everyone, love the cup cakes Sharon and the cups, dose anhants one in his team coloursy body have a pattern for a hat with 2 colours in it but it lookes like the ice cream on a cone, I have seen it somewhere but dont know where, DS whants one in his team colours, he plays lacrosse for the university team, I have made him the scarf but now he wants the hat for when he comes off the field thanks shand


----------



## shand

that come out all wrong, the cat is helping me, but not a lot , I need a pattern for a hat that looks like a ice cream in 2 colours


----------



## SaxonLady

sorry Shand. I've never seen one like that.
I think everyone else is offline ATM. Mind you, I'm only popping in and outwhile I type minutes etc


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
Click to expand...

ok one to you too! :XD: 
cute baby too :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
Click to expand...

Hi Sharon, Any news of Susan. Love those tea cups. Will have a look out for them, my grand daughter would love them. How are you today? xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sharon, Any news of Susan. Love those tea cups. Will have a look out for them, my grand daughter would love them. How are you today? xx
Click to expand...

no nothing! I might go phone again after I've done some knitting on my blooming Jumper :roll:

it's not a quick knit!

complicated cables!!


----------



## shand

give susan our love please sharon if you phone her, and tell her we are all missing her


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
Click to expand...

isn't she!


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I have just under an hour to get some knitting done before hubby comes home and I can't concentrate with him wittering on!!

laters  xx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> ok I have just under an hour to get some knitting done before hubby comes home and I can't concentrate with him wittering on!!
> 
> laters  xx


Oh I know the feeling. Mr P doesn't talk = he lectures! Have fun. Love to Susan when you ring and thanks about the wool. xx


----------



## pearlone

Hi Londy, I will pm my address to you later this afternoon.Purly


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention everyone!! If you haven't already PMd me your address, could I have it, pretty please - or you won't get a blanky square, tee-hee. This doesn't apply to Tammie, Shand, Pengwin, Judi & Binky. I thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you mine on Thursday. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise my dear! Thought you were going shopping? I have bought dpns from the charity shop (Age Concen, very apt!) And am about to attempt a Bobble Flower square on them! You'll probably hear the screams of frustration in Camberley!!! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall put my fingers in my ears. Been shopping now having a coffee. Do you want one? What is a Bobble Flower square - sounds complicated. xx
Click to expand...

This is it!
http://www.knitsimplemag.com/pdf/carlas-blanket29.pdf
Trust me, it IS complicated but I'll do it or bust!!

:lol:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't she!
Click to expand...

STILL haven't seen the baby!! What page dear?


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Hi Londy, I will pm my address to you later this afternoon.Purly


Thank you dear!! x


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't she!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL haven't seen the baby!! What page dear?
Click to expand...

I tried again on 43


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention everyone!! If you haven't already PMd me your address, could I have it, pretty please - or you won't get a blanky square, tee-hee. This doesn't apply to Tammie, Shand, Pengwin, Judi & Binky. I thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you mine on Thursday. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likewise my dear! Thought you were going shopping? I have bought dpns from the charity shop (Age Concen, very apt!) And am about to attempt a Bobble Flower square on them! You'll probably hear the screams of frustration in Camberley!!! xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shall put my fingers in my ears. Been shopping now having a coffee. Do you want one? What is a Bobble Flower square - sounds complicated. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is it!
> http://www.knitsimplemag.com/pdf/carlas-blanket29.pdf
> Trust me, it IS complicated but I'll do it or bust!!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes you are right it is very complicated. I hate working knitting patterns from a chart.
I'm off now to pick up grand dhildren. There are road works the way I usually go so I'll have to do a detour, probably via Sharon!
Catch you all later. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Saxy, bye Saxy xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Shand, bye Shand xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pearly, bye Pearly xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Anyone else? Bye xx


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't she!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL haven't seen the baby!! What page dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried again on 43
Click to expand...

and this is her cousin Sonny


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I have bought dpns from the charity shop (Age Concen, very apt!)
> 
> What size dpns have you got and do you want any more?


Um....11,10,7,9 (3.5mm?), 3mm. My gauge is in my sewing room, so I'm only guessing those, too lazy to go and get it!! I think that will do for now dear, thank you for the offer though!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> Hi Saxy, bye Saxy xx


bye Purple


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't she!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL haven't seen the baby!! What page dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried again on 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this is her cousin Sonny
Click to expand...

I got the cousin, absolutely gorgeous Saxy, but still no baby on 43, doh!!


----------



## London Girl

Going back to mysewng room where I am simultaneously knitting Booble Flower squares and machine embroidering - I amaze myself sometimes! :lol: Bye, catch you all later ! XX


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't she!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL haven't seen the baby!! What page dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried again on 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this is her cousin Sonny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the cousin, Saxy but still no baby on 43, doh!!
Click to expand...

I don't understand that. everyone else did. I'll send a copy with your s....e


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't she!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL haven't seen the baby!! What page dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried again on 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this is her cousin Sonny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the cousin, Saxy but still no baby on 43, doh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand that. everyone else did. I'll send a copy with your s....e
Click to expand...

Fank yoo! Have you got my address?...and may I have yours please, Saxy??x


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't she!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL haven't seen the baby!! What page dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried again on 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this is her cousin Sonny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the cousin, Saxy but still no baby on 43, doh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand that. everyone else did. I'll send a copy with your s....e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fank yoo! Have you got my address?...and may I have yours please, Saxy??x
Click to expand...

I'll pm


----------



## shand

lap top going slow, cat insists on helping I think its time I whent home, grizzle has phoned twice to ask where things are we have only lived in that house 35 years, you would tink he had it sorted by now


----------



## SaxonLady

shand said:


> lap top going slow, cat insists on helping I think its time I whent home, grizzle has phoned twice to ask where things are we have only lived in that house 35 years, you would tink he had it sorted by now


it's that word sorted that puts them off. If it's somewhere tidied away they'll never find it. But they know exactly what's in that huge pile they left in their little private corner, even if it's at the bottom and was left there 15 years ago! If you don't believe me try 'losing' something out of the pile!


----------



## pearlone

Good moning from a finally sunny Florida. Had rain yesterday and was cloudy and gray. Sorry for your neighbor's loss of her companion Saxy. Linky good vibes being sent for a positive and happy outcome for disability meeting. Londy I checked out your pattern and I wouldn't know how to go about making this, it is beautiful thou. I wish you good luck, but you are an accomplished crafter, so I am sure you will overcome any difficulties. Me , I would get so frustrated I would throw it some where and pull out my hair. Saxy I can not get the picture of your baby up, but I am sure she is beautiful. I love Sharon's cupcakes. I have never seen any baking cups like that here. I would grab them up in a minute if I did. They are so cute.GS hope you are feeling some better today. We miss you. Healing hugs sent your way. Xiang don't over do in the garden, pace yourself. Don't want you getting ill. Shand the only ice cream hat pattern I have seen is for baby hats, and I don't think that is what you ment. Congrats Pengwin on making all your sq---------res. You have had flying fingers. I hope I have not missed anyone, I worry about my memory sometimes. Today DH goes for his monthly shot at the doctors. When we get back will start knitting. Finally decided what I wanted to do and hope it goes well, if not back to the drawing board. Love you all and need my tena fix several times a day. BBlater.


----------



## SaxonLady

Pearly, your memory is fine (or do you make notes as you read - I should do that) I don't think you've missed a trick!
You'll outdo Yarny at this rate


----------



## pearlone

Understand Saxy. My DH can be a pack rat and his desk top can be mount clutter, but he knows what he has and where it is at. Now for pants and shirts hanging neatly in the closet, that is another matter. lol


----------



## SaxonLady

these men are all the same. Fortunately women are all the same as well, so we can stick together.


----------



## pearlone

SaxonLady said:


> Pearly, your memory is fine (or do you make notes as you read - I should do that) I don't think you've missed a trick!
> You'll outdo Yarny at this rate


No I don't do much writing at the moment as it hurts the joints in my hands, so I am trying to get the memory cells in some type of working order. I could never outdo Yarni. She has a natural gift for writing and making things fun to read. The girl is a treasure.


----------



## shand

hi saxy the cat has finally gone to sleep under the radiater so I can safly come on here, and yes men do like a mess he can find anything in the garage that just looks like a tip to me I wont even go in there, hope your neibour is ok, its nice that she has got you,oh I saw bothe lovely pictures of the babys the first one I had to download and then go and look for it , but I did find it and that was another first for me on the lap top hugs shand


----------



## SaxonLady

Shand, that sounds horribly complicated. Glad you got them though. Londy's frustrated. It can be very annoying when you can't do something, even when it's not terribly important.


----------



## theyarnlady

Someone mention that we know who the chatterbox is(Purple)
Seems someone or lots of someones are up there with the chatter too. Not mention any names here(all Of you), but you know who you are).
Have business to take care of so off I go, and don't any of you dare say I am always off.

Again Purple thank you for the rainbow, heart.


----------



## binkbrice

I have had a long morning already
had to get up at 7:20 to take DH to work
didn't get back here until almost 10:00 and do you know that he showed up around 10:45 because he is still sick, I asked him before we ever left if he should just call in and he said No, he was only there maybe an hour, if it wasn't a forty five minute drive wouldn't be so bad Oh well he will probably get up in the morning and do the same thing go in for an hour or two and come home is stubborn that way.


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Good moning from a finally sunny Florida. Had rain yesterday and was cloudy and gray. Sorry for your neighbor's loss of her companion Saxy. Linky good vibes being sent for a positive and happy outcome for disability meeting. Londy I checked out your pattern and I wouldn't know how to go about making this, it is beautiful thou. I wish you good luck, but you are an accomplished crafter, so I am sure you will overcome any difficulties. Me , I would get so frustrated I would throw it some where and pull out my hair. Saxy I can not get the picture of your baby up, but I am sure she is beautiful. I love Sharon's cupcakes. I have never seen any baking cups like that here. I would grab them up in a minute if I did. They are so cute.GS hope you are feeling some better today. We miss you. Healing hugs sent your way. Xiang don't over do in the garden, pace yourself. Don't want you getting ill. Shand the only ice cream hat pattern I have seen is for baby hats, and I don't think that is what you ment. Congrats Pengwin on making all your sq---------res. You have had flying fingers. I hope I have not missed anyone, I worry about my memory sometimes. Today DH goes for his monthly shot at the doctors. When we get back will start knitting. Finally decided what I wanted to do and hope it goes well, if not back to the drawing board. Love you all and need my tena fix several times a day. BBlater.


Nice one, Pearly!! I have abandoned the Bobble Flower Square for the moment, need advice from Purple on Thursday about how on earth you control all those needles without them all sliding out onto the floor, which has happened several times already gggrrr!! I wish you luck with yours, this has been an illuminating project!! x


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good moning from a finally sunny Florida. Had rain yesterday and was cloudy and gray. Sorry for your neighbor's loss of her companion Saxy. Linky good vibes being sent for a positive and happy outcome for disability meeting. Londy I checked out your pattern and I wouldn't know how to go about making this, it is beautiful thou. I wish you good luck, but you are an accomplished crafter, so I am sure you will overcome any difficulties. Me , I would get so frustrated I would throw it some where and pull out my hair. Saxy I can not get the picture of your baby up, but I am sure she is beautiful. I love Sharon's cupcakes. I have never seen any baking cups like that here. I would grab them up in a minute if I did. They are so cute.GS hope you are feeling some better today. We miss you. Healing hugs sent your way. Xiang don't over do in the garden, pace yourself. Don't want you getting ill. Shand the only ice cream hat pattern I have seen is for baby hats, and I don't think that is what you ment. Congrats Pengwin on making all your sq---------res. You have had flying fingers. I hope I have not missed anyone, I worry about my memory sometimes. Today DH goes for his monthly shot at the doctors. When we get back will start knitting. Finally decided what I wanted to do and hope it goes well, if not back to the drawing board. Love you all and need my tena fix several times a day. BBlater.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, Pearly!! I have abandoned the Bobble Flower Square for the moment, need advice from Purple on Thursday about how on earth you control all those needles without them all sliding out onto the floor, which has happened several times already gggrrr!! I wish you luck with yours, this has been an illuminating project!! x
Click to expand...

Londy, I don';t think there's an easy answer. It comes with practice.


----------



## binkbrice

Grandma Susan hope you feel better soon! Hugs Binky


----------



## mumtoSophy

hi Binky! hi Londy! hi Shand! hi Saxy!


----------



## binkbrice

I use point protectors on the ends of the ones I am not using to keep my work from slippin off, I also try to keep them in the center of the needles


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Sharon!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good moning from a finally sunny Florida. Had rain yesterday and was cloudy and gray. Sorry for your neighbor's loss of her companion Saxy. Linky good vibes being sent for a positive and happy outcome for disability meeting. Londy I checked out your pattern and I wouldn't know how to go about making this, it is beautiful thou. I wish you good luck, but you are an accomplished crafter, so I am sure you will overcome any difficulties. Me , I would get so frustrated I would throw it some where and pull out my hair. Saxy I can not get the picture of your baby up, but I am sure she is beautiful. I love Sharon's cupcakes. I have never seen any baking cups like that here. I would grab them up in a minute if I did. They are so cute.GS hope you are feeling some better today. We miss you. Healing hugs sent your way. Xiang don't over do in the garden, pace yourself. Don't want you getting ill. Shand the only ice cream hat pattern I have seen is for baby hats, and I don't think that is what you ment. Congrats Pengwin on making all your sq---------res. You have had flying fingers. I hope I have not missed anyone, I worry about my memory sometimes. Today DH goes for his monthly shot at the doctors. When we get back will start knitting. Finally decided what I wanted to do and hope it goes well, if not back to the drawing board. Love you all and need my tena fix several times a day. BBlater.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, Pearly!! I have abandoned the Bobble Flower Square for the moment, need advice from Purple on Thursday about how on earth you control all those needles without them all sliding out onto the floor, which has happened several times already gggrrr!! I wish you luck with yours, this has been an illuminating project!! x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Londy, I don';t think there's an easy answer. It comes with practice.
Click to expand...

....and growing another pair of hands, maybe!!


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> hi Binky! hi Londy! hi Shand! hi Saxy!


Hi Sharon. Keeping warm?


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Binky! hi Londy! hi Shand! hi Saxy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon. Keeping warm?
Click to expand...

yes but not for long - i have to drop Sophy off at dance class just after 6


----------



## binkbrice

Nice one, Pearly!! I have abandoned the Bobble Flower Square for the moment, need advice from Purple on Thursday about how on earth you control all those needles without them all sliding out onto the floor, which has happened several times already gggrrr!! I wish you luck with yours, this has been an illuminating project!! x[/quote]

Yeah that was the way it was with me to you just have to keep fiddling with it and work out what is comfortable for you, you can do it just practice, practice, practice :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice

woke up this morning to frost and the temps in the 20's it was almost 60 yesterday


----------



## SaxonLady

I have to go out this evening as well, though I am trying to avoid going out in the evenings while it's cold.
It's been lovely sunshine all day, no cloud, so it will feel extra cold tonight.


----------



## binkbrice

I have to take the kiddos to the doc. this afternoon and I am hoping that it has warmed up a little bit


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> woke up this morning to frost and the temps in the 20's it was almost 60 yesterday


Wow, that's bad! We get some variation in temp but not as much as that!! Think we have 1 degree today and it feels like it!!!


----------



## binkbrice

does anyone have a suggestion on how to straighten out a cable, this Tunisan crochet hook is on a cable and it is really stiff and wants to twist


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> does anyone have a suggestion on how to straighten out a cable, this Tunisan crochet hook is on a cable and it is really stiff and wants to twist


One of you lovely ladies suggested dipping in hot water for a couple of minutes the anchoring the ends overnight. I used the weight of the dining chairs to hold it straight as it cooled and it worked!! Good luck with that, glad you are using them!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have a suggestion on how to straighten out a cable, this Tunisan crochet hook is on a cable and it is really stiff and wants to twist
> 
> 
> 
> One of you lovely ladies suggested dipping in hot water for a couple of minutes the anchoring the ends overnight. I used the weight of the dining chairs to hold it straight as it cooled and it worked!! Good luck with that, glad you are using them!
Click to expand...

Thank you ever since I learned how to (back in December) it is all I have worked with for the most part I am loving how it looks and feels


----------



## SaxonLady

I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.


----------



## shand

evening all, hope you are all well and not to cold, has anybody heard from Gsusan today, is she any better, nothing much happening here tonight


----------



## SaxonLady

nothing from Susan. I think she may still be in bed. It's where I nurse a bad tummy. I hope she's sleeping and soon gets better. It certainly is quiet without her!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.


It is alot like knitting just with one long hook, it is really fun for me 
Knitting seems to hurt my fingers quicker than crocheting does I have had alot of carpal tunnel problems as I spent most of my career typing


----------



## binkbrice

She really does get us all going doesn't she


----------



## SaxonLady

crocheting is very much better for the hands and fingers, but I still prefer knitting.


----------



## binkbrice

Yeah I just finished my 3rd square


----------



## SaxonLady

well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.


Me neither but I am trying! I try and learn a little bit more each day from Youtube, so far so good! Perhaps I should stick with learning one new thing at a time!?

:lol:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> nothing from Susan. I think she may still be in bed. It's where I nurse a bad tummy. I hope she's sleeping and soon gets better. It certainly is quiet without her!


...and if you get round to reading this, hurry up and get better, we're all a bit staid with out you!! XXXX


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but I am trying! I try and learn a little bit more each day from Youtube, so far so good! Perhaps I should stick with learning one new thing at a time!?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

that might be a good idea. Old dogs and new tricks.....not that I'm calling you a b...h of course.


----------



## shand

I think I might try this tunisian some time soon when Ive done some of the work Ive got on the go at the moment


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but I am trying! I try and learn a little bit more each day from Youtube, so far so good! Perhaps I should stick with learning one new thing at a time!?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.


Don't let me teach my grandmother....so to speak but have you tried blocking them when they're done? Mine looked awful, very mishapen and nothing like the right size or shape but after damping them and leaving them pinned out to shape on the ironing board, they don't lokk too bad!


----------



## binkbrice

shand said:


> I think I might try this tunisian some time soon when Ive done some of the work Ive got on the go at the moment


Oh Shand you would love it there are so many different stitches with it and they turn out so thick and soft


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me teach my grandmother....so to speak but have you tried blocking them when they're done? Mine looked awful, very mishapen and nothing like the right size or shape but after damping them and leaving them pinned out to shape on the ironing board, they don't lokk too bad!
Click to expand...

they don't look bad, just boring.


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me teach my grandmother....so to speak but have you tried blocking them when they're done? Mine looked awful, very mishapen and nothing like the right size or shape but after damping them and leaving them pinned out to shape on the ironing board, they don't lokk too bad!
Click to expand...

See this is why I love it here you learn something new everyday, i will have to try that with mine but I don't have an ironing board so could I just put a towel on the table and pin them to that


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me teach my grandmother....so to speak but have you tried blocking them when they're done? Mine looked awful, very mishapen and nothing like the right size or shape but after damping them and leaving them pinned out to shape on the ironing board, they don't lokk too bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they don't look bad, just boring.
Click to expand...

I'm sure they are just fine


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me teach my grandmother....so to speak but have you tried blocking them when they're done? Mine looked awful, very mishapen and nothing like the right size or shape but after damping them and leaving them pinned out to shape on the ironing board, they don't lokk too bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is why I love it here you learn something new everyday, i will have to try that with mine but I don't have an ironing board so could I just put a towel on the table and pin them to that
Click to expand...

Yes, that should work!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me teach my grandmother....so to speak but have you tried blocking them when they're done? Mine looked awful, very mishapen and nothing like the right size or shape but after damping them and leaving them pinned out to shape on the ironing board, they don't lokk too bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is why I love it here you learn something new everyday, i will have to try that with mine but I don't have an ironing board so could I just put a towel on the table and pin them to that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that should work!
Click to expand...

That is good to know because the tunisian has a tendency to curl up


----------



## shand

mine will be boring, just plain K and P but it is to make a whole that represents all of us, and we are not all live wires are we or this group wouldnt work its the mix that makes it great, and will make the blanky great


----------



## binkbrice

shand said:


> mine will be boring, just plain K and P but it is to make a whole that represents all of us, and we are not all live wires are we or this group wouldnt work its the mix that makes it great, and will make the blanky great


that is exactly right I think it will be really interesting to see how they all come out


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> mine will be boring, just plain K and P but it is to make a whole that represents all of us, and we are not all live wires are we or this group wouldnt work its the mix that makes it great, and will make the blanky great


I agree with you Shand, it's the mix that brings us close and anyway, I'm just showing off!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but I am trying! I try and learn a little bit more each day from Youtube, so far so good! Perhaps I should stick with learning one new thing at a time!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that might be a good idea. Old dogs and new tricks.....not that I'm calling you a b...h of course.
Click to expand...

I'd rather be called a b...h than an old dog!!!

:lol:


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> mine will be boring, just plain K and P but it is to make a whole that represents all of us, and we are not all live wires are we or this group wouldnt work its the mix that makes it great, and will make the blanky great


..and when you think about it, K & P is very apt when you think of the name of the site!!


----------



## shand

I dont know about a b**ch Im more like an old cat, curled up by the fire with my knitting


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening everyone. Grandchildren collected from school and deposited home. Now home and had dinner and a glass of wine. Hope everyone is fine. Temperature here is down to zero. xx


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> I dont know about a b**ch Im more like an old cat, curled up by the fire with my knitting


Wish UI had a fire, only got mouldy old central heating and it's not really cutting it, can I come over and sit by your fire please?!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Grandchildren collected from school and deposited home. Now home and had dinner and a glass of wine. Hope everyone is fine. Temperature here is down to zero. xx


Same here Purp! If you haven't had time to catch up, I have beeen trying to knit the Bobble Flower Square with four needles! How do you do it, apart from practice??!!


----------



## shand

Hi miss purple sounds like you have had a busy day, dont use all your energy before thursday, it takes a lot to chat shop and eat all in one day if you do it properly


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Grandchildren collected from school and deposited home. Now home and had dinner and a glass of wine. Hope everyone is fine. Temperature here is down to zero. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Purp! If you haven't had time to catch up, I have beeen trying to knit the Bobble Flower Square with four needles! How do you do it, apart from practice??!!
Click to expand...

Firstly I use 5 dpns and secondly I don't do anything complicated like those flowers. Wouldn't know where to start! Have a few more glasses of wine, the pattern may look easier then!!! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> Hi miss purple sounds like you have had a busy day, dont use all your energy before thursday, it takes a lot to chat shop and eat all in one day if you do it properly


Fear not, I have an easier day planned for tomorrow so I shall be fighting fit for Thursday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about a b**ch Im more like an old cat, curled up by the fire with my knitting
> 
> 
> 
> Wish UI had a fire, only got mouldy old central heating and it's not really cutting it, can I come over and sit by your fire please?!
Click to expand...

We've got an open fire here. Lovely.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Grandchildren collected from school and deposited home. Now home and had dinner and a glass of wine. Hope everyone is fine. Temperature here is down to zero. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Purp! If you haven't had time to catch up, I have beeen trying to knit the Bobble Flower Square with four needles! How do you do it, apart from practice??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly I use 5 dpns and secondly I don't do anything complicated like those flowers. Wouldn't know where to start! Have a few more glasses of wine, the pattern may look easier then!!! :roll:
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me!! Of course, I AM using 5 needles but that means I need 5 hands?!!! As Shand says, gird your loins, Thursday is nearly upon us!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## shand

> Wish UI had a fire, only got mouldy old central heating and it's not really cutting it, can I come over and sit by your fire please?!


[/quote]

anytime londy the door is always open


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. Grandchildren collected from school and deposited home. Now home and had dinner and a glass of wine. Hope everyone is fine. Temperature here is down to zero. xx
> 
> 
> 
> Same here Purp! If you haven't had time to catch up, I have beeen trying to knit the Bobble Flower Square with four needles! How do you do it, apart from practice??!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firstly I use 5 dpns and secondly I don't do anything complicated like those flowers. Wouldn't know where to start! Have a few more glasses of wine, the pattern may look easier then!!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good to me!! Of course, I AM using 5 needles but that means I need 5 hands?!!! As Shand says, gird your loins, Thursday is nearly upon us!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

My loins are already girded!!!!!


----------



## shand

when DS was about 8 I made him 2 fishermens sweaters with DPs and loved working with them, you soon get the knack of using them and DSloved the sweaters as they were warm and comfy


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Grandchildren collected from school and deposited home. Now home and had dinner and a glass of wine. Hope everyone is fine. Temperature here is down to zero. xx


Brrrr thats cold wish we had that cold maybe we could all get better


----------



## tammie52

evening ladies, befor i forget, i sent susan a card today and i hope you all dont mind but i said it was from all of us wishing her better soon, had a good time at beading today, we are doin a new necklace, well think i may have to take mine back next week ive made a boo boo, new i should of left it in class.lol. just got in when janine came in with jessie poor we thing had to have a injection today and the tears were streaming down her face, but i soothed her with a choccie bar, janine didnt like it tho, as she said she wont eat her dinner, is every one well? tammie


----------



## tammie52

oh i also included a bar of chocie in the package to susan . forgot that lol


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> oh i also included a bar of chocie in the package to susan . forgot that lol


Oh that will definately cheer her up, Thanks Tammie


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh i also included a bar of chocie in the package to susan . forgot that lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that will definately cheer her up, Thanks Tammie
Click to expand...

your welcome. well it will let her know we are all thinking of her,


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> evening ladies, befor i forget, i sent susan a card today and i hope you all dont mind but i said it was from all of us wishing her better soon, had a good time at beading today, we are doin a new necklace, well think i may have to take mine back next week ive made a boo boo, new i should of left it in class.lol. just got in when janine came in with jessie poor we thing had to have a injection today and the tears were streaming down her face, but i soothed her with a choccie bar, janine didnt like it tho, as she said she wont eat her dinner, is every one well? tammie


Hi Tammie, I collected the grand children from school today. My 4 year old grand daughter is a right little madam and I told her so. She said I'm not a madam I'm a princess! I tried very hard not to laugh. Especially when I asked my grandson what he wanted for tea and he said his sister fried and on toast.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening ladies, befor i forget, i sent susan a card today and i hope you all dont mind but i said it was from all of us wishing her better soon, had a good time at beading today, we are doin a new necklace, well think i may have to take mine back next week ive made a boo boo, new i should of left it in class.lol. just got in when janine came in with jessie poor we thing had to have a injection today and the tears were streaming down her face, but i soothed her with a choccie bar, janine didnt like it tho, as she said she wont eat her dinner, is every one well? tammie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, I collected the grand children from school today. My 4 year old grand daughter is a right little madam and I told her so. She said I'm not a madam I'm a princess! I tried very hard not to laugh. Especially when I asked my grandson what he wanted for tea and he said his sister fried and on toast.
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha :lol: :lol: kids you gotta love em


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Binky, Did you get the children to the doctors? How are they?


----------



## PurpleFi

Ha ha ha :lol: :lol: kids you gotta love em[/quote]

I do, love mine to bits.


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening ladies, befor i forget, i sent susan a card today and i hope you all dont mind but i said it was from all of us wishing her better soon, had a good time at beading today, we are doin a new necklace, well think i may have to take mine back next week ive made a boo boo, new i should of left it in class.lol. just got in when janine came in with jessie poor we thing had to have a injection today and the tears were streaming down her face, but i soothed her with a choccie bar, janine didnt like it tho, as she said she wont eat her dinner, is every one well? tammie
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha out of the mouths of babes . yes our jess thinks shes a princess all the time
> 
> Hi Tammie, I collected the grand children from school today. My 4 year old grand daughter is a right little madam and I told her so. She said I'm not a madam I'm a princess! I tried very hard not to laugh. Especially when I asked my grandson what he wanted for tea and he said his sister fried and on toast.
Click to expand...


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> Hi Binky, Did you get the children to the doctors? How are they?


we haven't went yet it is only 2:30 here and there appts. are at 4:45


----------



## shand

thanks tammi hope susan is felling beter soon


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening ladies, befor i forget, i sent susan a card today and i hope you all dont mind but i said it was from all of us wishing her better soon, had a good time at beading today, we are doin a new necklace, well think i may have to take mine back next week ive made a boo boo, new i should of left it in class.lol. just got in when janine came in with jessie poor we thing had to have a injection today and the tears were streaming down her face, but i soothed her with a choccie bar, janine didnt like it tho, as she said she wont eat her dinner, is every one well? tammie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, I collected the grand children from school today. My 4 year old grand daughter is a right little madam and I told her so. She said I'm not a madam I'm a princess! I tried very hard not to laugh. Especially when I asked my grandson what he wanted for tea and he said his sister fried and on toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha :lol: :lol: kids you gotta love em
Click to expand...

 do you . no im joking there course you do lol


----------



## tammie52

shand said:


> thanks tammi hope susan is felling beter soon


hiya shand, 
yes me to, well it will be a surprise wont it


----------



## binkbrice

I am working on my 4th square yet another color hehehe no I won't say which one, but this stiff cable on this hook is getting on my last nerve


----------



## tammie52

who crochets here? have you ever dont the crocodile stitch and is it easy, i tryed it last night but i cnt get it to work, watched it on utube, and a friend at crocheting class tryed to learn me, but its not getting threw lol


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> I am working on my 4th square yet another color hehehe no I won't say which one, but this stiff cable on this hook is getting on my last nerve


oh im only doin the granny square, hope every one dont mind,


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> who crochets here? have you ever dont the crocodile stitch and is it easy, i tryed it last night but i cnt get it to work, watched it on utube, and a friend at crocheting class tryed to learn me, but its not getting threw lol


I will have to look it up I have never done that stitch BRB


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on my 4th square yet another color hehehe no I won't say which one, but this stiff cable on this hook is getting on my last nerve
> 
> 
> 
> oh im only doin the granny square, hope every one dont mind,
Click to expand...

I am doing a simple square but my cable on my tunisian hook is really stiff and it keeps wanting to curl the way it was in the package


----------



## tammie52

think ive only 4 more to do then i will start postin thurs, so those of you that aint pm,ed me your address . could you do it please thanks.


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on my 4th square yet another color hehehe no I won't say which one, but this stiff cable on this hook is getting on my last nerve
> 
> 
> 
> oh im only doin the granny square, hope every one dont mind,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing a simple square but my cable on my tunisian hook is really stiff and it keeps wanting to curl the way it was in the package
Click to expand...

whats a tunisan hook? dont think we can get them here,


----------



## pearlone

I love to knit with dpns. I just started using cables last year, but I really do still use my dpns more. I also like to crochet Tammie, especially afghans. it is relaxing watching tv and crocheting, as I don't have to watch every stitch as I do with knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on my 4th square yet another color hehehe no I won't say which one, but this stiff cable on this hook is getting on my last nerve
> 
> 
> 
> oh im only doin the granny square, hope every one dont mind,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing a simple square but my cable on my tunisian hook is really stiff and it keeps wanting to curl the way it was in the package
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats a tunisan hook? dont think we can get them here,
Click to expand...

You can get them on ebay. It looks like with a knitting needle with a crochet hook on the end.


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on my 4th square yet another color hehehe no I won't say which one, but this stiff cable on this hook is getting on my last nerve
> 
> 
> 
> oh im only doin the granny square, hope every one dont mind,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing a simple square but my cable on my tunisian hook is really stiff and it keeps wanting to curl the way it was in the package
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats a tunisan hook? dont think we can get them here,
Click to expand...

It's a long crochet hook with a stopper on the end
they are also called an afghan hook
do you have a pattern for your crocodile stitch


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> I love to knit with dpns. I just started using cables last year, but I really do still use my dpns more. I also like to crochet Tammie, especially afghans. it is relaxing watching tv and crocheting, as I don't have to watch every stitch as I do with knitting.


Hi Pearly, How are things with you? I love dpns, I like to use 5. xx


----------



## pearlone

I will send address this afternoon Tammie.


----------



## tammie52

pearlone said:


> I love to knit with dpns. I just started using cables last year, but I really do still use my dpns more. I also like to crochet Tammie, especially afghans. it is relaxing watching tv and crocheting, as I don't have to watch every stitch as I do with knitting.


i cnt use dpns either would love to do socks but i cnt master it lol i will stick to my crochet i think, as you say its relaxing


----------



## tammie52

pearlone said:


> I will send address this afternoon Tammie.


thank you xx


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to knit with dpns. I just started using cables last year, but I really do still use my dpns more. I also like to crochet Tammie, especially afghans. it is relaxing watching tv and crocheting, as I don't have to watch every stitch as I do with knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pearly, How are things with you? I love dpns, I like to use 5. xx
Click to expand...

5 omg put me to shame you do good on you girl


----------



## pearlone

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to knit with dpns. I just started using cables last year, but I really do still use my dpns more. I also like to crochet Tammie, especially afghans. it is relaxing watching tv and crocheting, as I don't have to watch every stitch as I do with knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pearly, How are things with you? I love dpns, I like to use 5. xx
Click to expand...

Things are progressing. I thought of you the otheer day when I was out shopping with my DD. She bought herself a watch that is a beautiful shade of purple and then we found a gorgeous purple leather jacket. I told her you would love these items. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> who crochets here? have you ever dont the crocodile stitch and is it easy, i tryed it last night but i cnt get it to work, watched it on utube, and a friend at crocheting class tryed to learn me, but its not getting threw lol


I crochet - well that's not really true I can do granny squares and make up things, but haven't a clue when it comes to following a pattern. Don't know my doubles from my trebles!


----------



## binkbrice

I watched to youtube video on that and that looks really cool, are you going by a pattern or just trying to follow them on the video


----------



## pearlone

It depends on what I am making if I use 4 or 5 dpns.


----------



## tammie52

no pattern for croc stitch , i was getting one of the net, as for that hook, im goin to look in to it and see if i cnt get one,


----------



## tammie52

thanks bink for pm


----------



## tammie52

bink i didnt have your address thanks ill put it in dairy


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> no pattern for croc stitch , i was getting one of the net, as for that hook, im goin to look in to it and see if i cnt get one,


You shouldn't have a problem with the hook I found them on ebay and other sites like annies attic and knit picks

she was working the five crochets behind the post I don't know if that helps I figured the tunisian out by pausing the video and working along with it


----------



## pearlone

I also use stoppers on the ends of my dpns if I am carrying alot of stitches on them. I found if I use different color stoppers for front dpn I always know where the front is.Tammie don't give up on dpn's it just takes some practice. I know it did with me.


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> thanks bink for pm


No Problem You are welcome


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> It depends on what I am making if I use 4 or 5 dpns.


I mostly makes gloves and socks on dpns. Not tried anything else.


----------



## binkbrice

pearlone said:


> I also use stoppers on the ends of my dpns if I am carrying alot of stitches on them. I found if I use different color stoppers for front dpn I always know where the front is.Tammie don't give up on dpn's it just takes some practice. I know it did with me.


That's what I did instead of the stitch marker I just used a different stopper on the beginning needle started working just fine

great minds think alike :roll:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what I am making if I use 4 or 5 dpns.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly makes gloves and socks on dpns. Not tried anything else.
Click to expand...

I want to try to make mittens just the pattern that I have is for circular and I have no idea how to translate that to dpn's


----------



## tammie52

binkbrice said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no pattern for croc stitch , i was getting one of the net, as for that hook, im goin to look in to it and see if i cnt get one,
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem with the hook I found them on ebay and other sites like annies attic and knit picks
> 
> she was working the five crochets behind the post I don't know if that helps I figured the tunisian out by pausing the video and working along with it
Click to expand...

will check hook out later thanks yes you go in to the v shape 5 times from the bottom round the post of the stitch then up the other side 5 times round the post. it was sending me round the bend never mind round the post lol


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no pattern for croc stitch , i was getting one of the net, as for that hook, im goin to look in to it and see if i cnt get one,
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have a problem with the hook I found them on ebay and other sites like annies attic and knit picks
> 
> she was working the five crochets behind the post I don't know if that helps I figured the tunisian out by pausing the video and working along with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will check hook out later thanks yes you go in to the v shape 5 times from the bottom round the post of the stitch then up the other side 5 times round the post. it was sending me round the bend never mind round the post lol
Click to expand...

Yes it might take a few times to get used to it but it was lovely it would be a really pretty border


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what I am making if I use 4 or 5 dpns.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly makes gloves and socks on dpns. Not tried anything else.
Click to expand...

your smart but im not, no my problem i give up to easy,


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what I am making if I use 4 or 5 dpns.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly makes gloves and socks on dpns. Not tried anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to try to make mittens just the pattern that I have is for circular and I have no idea how to translate that to dpn's
Click to expand...

Just divide the stitches evenly on four needles and knit with the fifth. What thickness of wool and size of needles are you using and I'll see if I have a pattern that you can use. xx


----------



## shand

I used to make legwarmers in difrent colours when DD was dancing with DPs because it was so much easier and no sewing up at the end


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what I am making if I use 4 or 5 dpns.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly makes gloves and socks on dpns. Not tried anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your smart but im not, no my problem i give up to easy,
Click to expand...

You should see me crochet!


----------



## tammie52

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what I am making if I use 4 or 5 dpns.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly makes gloves and socks on dpns. Not tried anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your smart but im not, no my problem i give up to easy,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see me crochet!
Click to expand...

 lol


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what I am making if I use 4 or 5 dpns.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly makes gloves and socks on dpns. Not tried anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to try to make mittens just the pattern that I have is for circular and I have no idea how to translate that to dpn's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just divide the stitches evenly on four needles and knit with the fifth. What thickness of wool and size of needles are you using and I'll see if I have a pattern that you can use. xx
Click to expand...

the yarn is a bulky size 5 and I have just about all the needles so what ever the pattern is I'm sure I will have it

and hey if not guess I will have to go shopping


----------



## tammie52

right time for me to go, off to watch telly a bit bye all have a good night, might pop in later


----------



## binkbrice

I have an add for fingerless gloves pattern

Creepy


----------



## binkbrice

tammie52 said:


> right time for me to go, off to watch telly a bit bye all have a good night, might pop in later


Bye Tammie!


----------



## PurpleFi

the yarn is a bulky size 5 and I have just about all the needles so what ever the pattern is I'm sure I will have it

and hey if not guess I will have to go shopping[/quote]

That is a chunky yarn and would make very bulky mitts. Have you already got the yarnb?


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> right time for me to go, off to watch telly a bit bye all have a good night, might pop in later


Bye Tammie. Take care xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I have an add for fingerless gloves pattern
> 
> Creepy


And I've got one for thermal gloves!! Definitely creepy.


----------



## pearlone

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also use stoppers on the ends of my dpns if I am carrying alot of stitches on them. I found if I use different color stoppers for front dpn I always know where the front is.Tammie don't give up on dpn's it just takes some practice. I know it did with me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did instead of the stitch marker I just used a different stopper on the beginning needle started working just fine
> 
> great minds think alike :roll:
Click to expand...

I worry about my mind sometimes lol, so that we think the same and our minds are great, whoopee for us is all I can stay :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> the yarn is a bulky size 5 and I have just about all the needles so what ever the pattern is I'm sure I will have it
> 
> and hey if not guess I will have to go shopping


That is a chunky yarn and would make very bulky mitts. Have you already got the yarnb?[/quote]

Yes it is a tweed made by lion brand, I wanted to make them for my DS, guess I should have said that first sorry


----------



## binkbrice

I would love to stay and finish this conversation but I need to go get a shower real quick and get the kids to the docs catch you all later Hugs Binky


----------



## pearlone

shand said:


> I used to make legwarmers in difrent colours when DD was dancing with DPs because it was so much easier and no sewing up at the end


Ah, homemade legwarmers were the best for dance practice. What a good Mum you were to make those for your DD.


----------



## shand

bye tammi, talk to you tomorrow


----------



## pearlone

Bye Binky, hope the doctor visit goes smoothly for you and the kids.


----------



## pearlone

Bye Purple. need to do some chores.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I would love to stay and finish this conversation but I need to go get a shower real quick and get the kids to the docs catch you all later Hugs Binky


Good luck at thr doctors. I got to go and do some knitting. Bye xx


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Bye Purple. need to do some chores.


Bye Pearly xx


----------



## pearlone

Bye Shand. Have a good evening.


----------



## shand

bye binky hope it all goes well at the doctors


----------



## shand

have to go now myself DD will be home in a few mins, so need to put tea in the oven


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> have to go now myself DD will be home in a few mins, so need to put tea in the oven


Bye Shand. See you soon xx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have an add for fingerless gloves pattern
> 
> Creepy


Big brother sees all. :twisted: :shock:


----------



## mumtoSophy

oh great! I get here and everyone is away!! 

anyway I gave Susan's hubby a phone and he says she's resting in bed and has a poorly tummy 

hopefully she shall be back to her usual gobby self soon enough :XD:


----------



## Xiang

Is anyone awake yet. I am having a dayoff from heavy work today, just light work & a bit of shopping :roll: then lots of knitting or sewing :shock:

 Forgot that you are all at the other end of the day :shock: has everyone gone to bed????? :|


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> oh great! I get here and everyone is away!!
> 
> anyway I gave Susan's hubby a phone and he says she's resting in bed and has a poorly tummy
> 
> hopefully she shall be back to her usual gobby self soon enough :XD:


Hi Sharon, i just got here also


----------



## Xiang

Coooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .............. Can you hear mmmmmeeeeee!!!!!!
I am only here for an hour, got the house to myself & can now do what needs to be done. I like to be finished by lunch time, then I knit or sew for rest of day :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> Coooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .............. Can you hear mmmmmeeeeee!!!!!!


was talking to Sophy sorrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mumtoSophy

I finished my second square woohoo! :XD: 

how are you Judi??


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> Coooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeee .............. Can you hear mmmmmeeeeee!!!!!!
> I am only here for an hour, got the house to myself & can now do what needs to be done. I like to be finished by lunch time, then I knit or sew for rest of day :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


sounds like a plan! :XD:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> I finished my second square woohoo! :XD:
> 
> how are you Judi??


I good, I am half way through my first square. Pengwin was quick with hers :shock:
How are you


----------



## mumtoSophy

I'm not going to be around much the next few days as I have to pick Sophy up from school the next 3 nights and stay for 2 hours, get her something to eat then take her back to school for 6pm for the show she is in! it's too much busy traffic to fight through to go home and back


----------



## Xiang

BRB getting some brekkie


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished my second square woohoo! :XD:
> 
> how are you Judi??
> 
> 
> 
> I good, I am half way through my first square. Pengwin was quick with hers :shock:
> How are you
Click to expand...

I'm heading to bed soon busy next few days and I need to conserve energy!


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> BRB getting some brekkie


wocha having?


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB getting some brekkie
> 
> 
> 
> wocha having?
Click to expand...

Natural muesli, blueberries & strawberries. Usually have yoghurt too, but have run out of that :-(


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> I'm not going to be around much the next few days as I have to pick Sophy up from school the next 3 nights and stay for 2 hours, get her something to eat then take her back to school for 6pm for the show she is in! it's too much busy traffic to fight through to go home and back


Tell Sophy - congratulations & to remember to have fun while she is doing the show.

You go to bed, I think everyone else has been & gone :?

Good night Sharon, sleep well xoxo


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB getting some brekkie
> 
> 
> 
> wocha having?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural muesli, blueberries & strawberries. Usually have yoghurt too, but have run out of that :-(
Click to expand...

I'm not keen on muesli (too much effort to eat) heehee the rest I would have :XD: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be around much the next few days as I have to pick Sophy up from school the next 3 nights and stay for 2 hours, get her something to eat then take her back to school for 6pm for the show she is in! it's too much busy traffic to fight through to go home and back
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Sophy - congratulations & to remember to have fun while she is doing the show.
> 
> You go to bed, I think everyone else has been & gone :?
> 
> Good night Sharon, sleep well xoxo
Click to expand...

I'm going to tidy up a little then head off 

have a good day xxx


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB getting some brekkie
> 
> 
> 
> wocha having?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural muesli, blueberries & strawberries. Usually have yoghurt too, but have run out of that :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not keen on muesli (too much effort to eat) heehee the rest I would have :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Dad used to soak it overnight, that made it more like the consistency of porridge


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to be around much the next few days as I have to pick Sophy up from school the next 3 nights and stay for 2 hours, get her something to eat then take her back to school for 6pm for the show she is in! it's too much busy traffic to fight through to go home and back
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Sophy - congratulations & to remember to have fun while she is doing the show.
> 
> You go to bed, I think everyone else has been & gone :?
> 
> Good night Sharon, sleep well xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to tidy up a little then head off
> 
> have a good day xxx
Click to expand...

Bye Sharon xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

All quiet here. I'm off to bed soon. Morning Xiang, have a lazy day.

Susan lots of healing vibes for all the tena. Get well soon, we miss you sooooooooooooooo much. xxxxx

Night night from a chilly Surrey. Catch up with you soon xxx


----------



## patrican

Hello everyone. 

Knit, knit, knit, pearl a few, knit a few, ......dang, unravel....unravel, knit, knit, bother, darn - gnash of teeth....grr....... knit, knit, knit, fun, fun, fun, :lol: :wink: :lol: 

Off to play with my ball of yarn and get tangled in my new friend....circular knitting needles. :thumbup: .

The day begins. Toodles :XD: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I use point protectors on the ends of the ones I am not using to keep my work from slippin off, I also try to keep them in the center of the needles


That might be worth a try, better than lying on the floor with it so they have nowhere to fall!!

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> I'm not going to be around much the next few days as I have to pick Sophy up from school the next 3 nights and stay for 2 hours, get her something to eat then take her back to school for 6pm for the show she is in! it's too much busy traffic to fight through to go home and back


We'll miss you but a mum's gotta do........! Take care in that traffic and don't get cold!! x


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB getting some brekkie
> 
> 
> 
> wocha having?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Natural muesli, blueberries & strawberries. Usually have yoghurt too, but have run out of that :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not keen on muesli (too much effort to eat) heehee the rest I would have :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dad used to soak it overnight, that made it more like the consistency of porridge
Click to expand...

I love it like that in the summer, all icey cold with plump sultanas. Yum!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hello.... I'm supposed to be at mom's unpacking yet more trash, but decided to call and cancel and see I could talk to real live people. Are there any here? I see Judi is having breakfast. It is not quite dinner time here.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I call a cupcake!! Lovely Sharon, well done! Now send one down here for me!! X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and one to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok one to you too! :XD:
> cute baby too :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't she!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL haven't seen the baby!! What page dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried again on 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this is her cousin Sonny
Click to expand...

He is beautiful


----------



## London Girl

Sounds like you girls are getting obsessed with these squares, just like me! What have we got ourselves into?!!You won't have seen it I expect but I found a beautiful embossed square to knit - on 5 dp needles!! I have tried but the needles keep sliding out! I am disappointed but I won't give up, someone has knitted it before so it must be do-able, you may hear the screams of frustration in SA!!!
This is it!
http://www.knitsimplemag.com/pdf/carlas-blanket29.pdf
Trust me, it IS complicated but I'll do it or bust!!


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Hello.... I'm supposed to be at mom's unpacking yet more trash, but decided to call and cancel and see I could talk to real live people. Are there any here? I see Judi is having breakfast. It is not quite dinner time here.


Hi Jynx, I'm still here for a few minutes but the eyelids are drooping so off to bed soon!


----------



## Dreamweaver

linkan said:


> Thanks for sending your addresses to me everyone whom i was missing
> 
> GSusan !! You MUST get well , KP is not the same without you at all !!  Miss you and LOVE you and as Purple says ...RAINBOW hugs sent your way lady ..!!  XOXO
> 
> Well DONE Pengwin !!
> I have made a few samples and decided on the design i like the best .. i have had to adjust it a bit to fit the size specs lol ... BUT .. now i have it , the one i had made was a graph design but it doesnt look as nice as i wanted it to ,
> so i am chucking that one and have now made the new design
> 
> I just hope everyone likes it
> 
> I have missed you all , i have been feeling some better today but still not 100 %
> 
> I will not likely be on tomorrow .. i go to the attorney tomorrow to discuss my Disability hearing ... which is Wednesday :| My last nerve is trembling !!
> Send me good vibes everyone , i wont hear for a month their verdict but .. fingers crossed that they do the right thing .
> 
> Lots O Love !!!
> XOXOX


Gald you are feeling a little better and I will be sending massive does of positive vibes. Can't believe it takes a whole month for a ruling. After they decide in your favor, take that to the insurance people and throw it at them and see if they want to let you get the part you need.... Ought to show you have a true need for it.......

I spent all day yesterday dealing with various parts of the medical system... nothing as traumatic as yours, but I am FRUSTRATED. It is hard to soar like and eagle when you are surrounded by buzzards!!!


----------



## Xiang

pearlone said:


> Good moning from a finally sunny Florida. Had rain yesterday and was cloudy and gray. Sorry for your neighbor's loss of her companion Saxy. Linky good vibes being sent for a positive and happy outcome for disability meeting. Londy I checked out your pattern and I wouldn't know how to go about making this, it is beautiful thou. I wish you good luck, but you are an accomplished crafter, so I am sure you will overcome any difficulties. Me , I would get so frustrated I would throw it some where and pull out my hair. Saxy I can not get the picture of your baby up, but I am sure she is beautiful. I love Sharon's cupcakes. I have never seen any baking cups like that here. I would grab them up in a minute if I did. They are so cute.GS hope you are feeling some better today. We miss you. Healing hugs sent your way. Xiang don't over do in the garden, pace yourself. Don't want you getting ill. Shand the only ice cream hat pattern I have seen is for baby hats, and I don't think that is what you ment. Congrats Pengwin on making all your sq---------res. You have had flying fingers. I hope I have not missed anyone, I worry about my memory sometimes. Today DH goes for his monthly shot at the doctors. When we get back will start knitting. Finally decided what I wanted to do and hope it goes well, if not back to the drawing board. Love you all and need my tena fix several times a day. BBlater.


I am resting today Pearly, will do more on Friday, so every 2 or 3 days - gardening :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hi Londy, It is only 4:30 here and the eyelids are already drooping. Hoping to have a huge second spurt before the hockey game. Haven't had time to read the last 15 pages, Aside from the Empress showing us all up and finishing her squares... have I missed anything of import? I see Susan is still ill..


----------



## patrican

Well I was going to have a little chat on here, but ......maths is calling me, so have to go and pretend I know what I'm talking about in the name of education. Off to the zone.......bye all, love Patticake


----------



## Dreamweaver

OK.... I just looked at that pattern you want to do on 5 DPN's. Can I slink off in the corner and eat worms? You girls are apparently all experts and have great ideas. I can't even find the yarn I want.....I thought this was supposed to be NO PRESSURE.....


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> does anyone have a suggestion on how to straighten out a cable, this Tunisan crochet hook is on a cable and it is really stiff and wants to twist


I have some circular needles like that, have straightened with warm to hot water, worked for a short time, but ended up getting better quality ones with the softer cables. Am doing that with the Tunisian ones as well, just waiting for my order. The cheaper cable needles or hooks always have that problem, good luck with it Bink xoxo


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Londy, It is only 4:30 here and the eyelids are already drooping. Hoping to have a huge second spurt before the hockey game. Haven't had time to read the last 15 pages, Aside from the Empress showing us all up and finishing her squares... have I missed anything of import? I see Susan is still ill..


Yes, I don't think anyone has heard from her but Tammie sent a card from us all, bless her. Not the same with out her, is it?! I don't think you've missed much, I've been having a tussle with my first dpns project, which has left me frustrated but not beaten! I have now done 8 squares, I think but am having the day off on Thursday to meet with Purple and Shand in London, looking forward to that! Anyway, will say goodnight now or should I say good afternoon! Take care and catch you soon!! xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but I am trying! I try and learn a little bit more each day from Youtube, so far so good! Perhaps I should stick with learning one new thing at a time!?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Nah ...... That is too tame :twisted: Be an adventurer with learning. Just think, if we had been born 150 years earlier, we would all have been doing all of this stuff instead of regular school lessons (if we were in the "refined" class of people :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me teach my grandmother....so to speak but have you tried blocking them when they're done? Mine looked awful, very mishapen and nothing like the right size or shape but after damping them and leaving them pinned out to shape on the ironing board, they don't lokk too bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See this is why I love it here you learn something new everyday, i will have to try that with mine but I don't have an ironing board so could I just put a towel on the table and pin them to that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that should work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is good to know because the tunisian has a tendency to curl up
Click to expand...

From what I have been reading, the curl is taken out if you put a border around the finished work :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but I am trying! I try and learn a little bit more each day from Youtube, so far so good! Perhaps I should stick with learning one new thing at a time!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah ...... That is too tame :twisted: Be an adventurer with learning. Just think, if we had been born 150 years earlier, we would all have been doing all of this stuff instead of regular school lessons (if we were in the "refined" class of people :shock: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

OR, we would have been living in hovels, groveling for food and slaving away so that those REFINED brats could sew all day.... Sure would have wanted to be born on the right side of the sheets....


----------



## Xiang

tammie52 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening ladies, befor i forget, i sent susan a card today and i hope you all dont mind but i said it was from all of us wishing her better soon, had a good time at beading today, we are doin a new necklace, well think i may have to take mine back next week ive made a boo boo, new i should of left it in class.lol. just got in when janine came in with jessie poor we thing had to have a injection today and the tears were streaming down her face, but i soothed her with a choccie bar, janine didnt like it tho, as she said she wont eat her dinner, is every one well? tammie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tammie, I collected the grand children from school today. My 4 year old grand daughter is a right little madam and I told her so. She said I'm not a madam I'm a princess! I tried very hard not to laugh. Especially when I asked my grandson what he wanted for tea and he said his sister fried and on toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha :lol: :lol: kids you gotta love em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you . no im joking there course you do lol
Click to expand...

That is why they are so cute  :lol: :roll: :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Lover the cupcakes and the cups and saucers are gorgeous. Did you cook the cakes in them. Where did you get them. Wow!
Click to expand...

Cute, cute. The cup looks like the silicone baking stuff, but the rest looks like china.. What are they and where on earth did you find them? Have any of you seen the ones that look like balls of yarn with needles stuck in them? If I were one to actually go into the kitchen, I would love to try those for a knit-in....


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi saxonlady
> 
> 
> 
> hi Tammie. Cheer up. Look at the new baby in our family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg its gorgus congrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bum, I can't see the ickle baby
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sometimes it works, I'll try again. She's gorgeous so I'd hate you to miss her.
Click to expand...

Darling,,,, This time, I could download it. Don't think I'll live long enough to have any more little ones in the family but I sure can enjoy looking!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> Going back to mysewng room where I am simultaneously knitting Booble Flower squares and machine embroidering - I amaze myself sometimes! :lol: Bye, catch you all later ! XX


What machine do you have for the machine emboidery? I have a Bernina and all the software to design but my cord connection sometimes won't set and I can't get things from the computer to the machine. Sure wish I could afford to upgrade but not in this lifetime. It is a lot of fun though...


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> lap top going slow, cat insists on helping I think its time I whent home, grizzle has phoned twice to ask where things are we have only lived in that house 35 years, you would tink he had it sorted by now
> 
> 
> 
> it's that word sorted that puts them off. If it's somewhere tidied away they'll never find it. But they know exactly what's in that huge pile they left in their little private corner, even if it's at the bottom and was left there 15 years ago! If you don't believe me try 'losing' something out of the pile!
Click to expand...

Once upon a time, Dad decidedt o show he could actually make popcorn. Mom and I were in the basement trying to put some yarn on the loom. After a shout for the pan, another for the oil, another for the popcorn, we finally gave up and went and made the damned popcorn..... This is the 6 foot man who had to ORGANIZE the kitchen when they moved in. Mom is not quite 5 feet.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> I have had a long morning already
> had to get up at 7:20 to take DH to work
> didn't get back here until almost 10:00 and do you know that he showed up around 10:45 because he is still sick, I asked him before we ever left if he should just call in and he said No, he was only there maybe an hour, if it wasn't a forty five minute drive wouldn't be so bad Oh well he will probably get up in the morning and do the same thing go in for an hour or two and come home is stubborn that way.


They do think they are irreplaceable now, don't they? Wish they had to have a note to go back to work.... The only good thing about DH being sick is that he doesn't want anything and goes to the back bedroom and doesn't whine..... It was pretty funny after his surgery though. The meds put him out of his head and he kept dressing and trying to go on "important" errands in the middle of the night....


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> I use point protectors on the ends of the ones I am not using to keep my work from slippin off, I also try to keep them in the center of the needles


Lots of folks like the bamboo ones because they grip the yarn more. I don't like them myself, but do try to keep the stitches more toward the center of the needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a strong crocheter myself. I can do it, but it doesn't relax me like knitting , sewing or embroidery. But I must try Tunisian someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but I am trying! I try and learn a little bit more each day from Youtube, so far so good! Perhaps I should stick with learning one new thing at a time!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that might be a good idea. Old dogs and new tricks.....not that I'm calling you a b...h of course.
Click to expand...

I CAN do it, just choose NOT to unless it is filet work. The rotation in the wrist hurts much more than knitting on this particlar body... I can do the little needles because it seems to be all finger work.... I am also not as familiar with the stitches. Sure do admire those that do it well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine will be boring, just plain K and P but it is to make a whole that represents all of us, and we are not all live wires are we or this group wouldnt work its the mix that makes it great, and will make the blanky great
> 
> 
> 
> ..and when you think about it, K & P is very apt when you think of the name of the site!!
Click to expand...

AMEN sister! We are going to NEED some nice plain pieces so that out eyes have somewhere to rest. Mine may end up pretty simple as well, jhust 'cause I'm too busy to go looking for great inspiration.


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done. I've only done one. and I'm not content with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let me teach my grandmother....so to speak but have you tried blocking them when they're done? Mine looked awful, very mishapen and nothing like the right size or shape but after damping them and leaving them pinned out to shape on the ironing board, they don't lokk too bad!
Click to expand...

Just a quick warning. If the yarn is acrylic, don't touch it with the iron. I pin and then steam like crazy, holding the iron above the work.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone. Grandchildren collected from school and deposited home. Now home and had dinner and a glass of wine. Hope everyone is fine. Temperature here is down to zero. xx


Decided to take the late afternoon off and skip mom's. DH brought wine immediately. May not do much for the weight I need to ditch but is becoming an absolutely needed refreshment at the end of the day. Maybe I should start working at mom's in the evening.  She never misses a glaas of wine and a piece of chocolate in the evening!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

tammie52 said:


> evening ladies, befor i forget, i sent susan a card today and i hope you all dont mind but i said it was from all of us wishing her better soon, had a good time at beading today, we are doin a new necklace, well think i may have to take mine back next week ive made a boo boo, new i should of left it in class.lol. just got in when janine came in with jessie poor we thing had to have a injection today and the tears were streaming down her face, but i soothed her with a choccie bar, janine didnt like it tho, as she said she wont eat her dinner, is every one well? tammie


Chocolate and no tears is more important than dinner any day. They will always eat when they are hungry. One skpped meal is no big deal..... That's what grandma's are for!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hiccups and a waste of space... sorry...


----------



## Dreamweaver

tammie52 said:


> who crochets here? have you ever dont the crocodile stitch and is it easy, i tryed it last night but i cnt get it to work, watched it on utube, and a friend at crocheting class tryed to learn me, but its not getting threw lol


I've not tried it, but it sure is good looking. Can't believe you don't just pick it right up with all the gorgeous work you do.


----------



## Dreamweaver

tammie52 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on my 4th square yet another color hehehe no I won't say which one, but this stiff cable on this hook is getting on my last nerve
> 
> 
> 
> oh im only doin the granny square, hope every one dont mind,
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect to me. I'm a granny!!! The kids probably think a square one at that!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

pearlone said:


> I love to knit with dpns. I just started using cables last year, but I really do still use my dpns more. I also like to crochet Tammie, especially afghans. it is relaxing watching tv and crocheting, as I don't have to watch every stitch as I do with knitting.


Until I bought my Harmony needles. I did very little on circulars, only things with too many stitches for straight needles. I don't think you should be without basic skills when knitting so I think knowing HOW to use DPN's is important. I enjoy them and it sure gets a lot of attention in the waiting room!!!!! Reminds me that I need to do an inventory and find out what sizes I am missing.


----------



## Dreamweaver

tammie52 said:


> think ive only 4 more to do then i will start postin thurs, so those of you that aint pm,ed me your address . could you do it please thanks.


Tammy,

Can't tell my left from my right and may have already done this... If not...

Jynx Stevens (Dreamweaver)
1503 Jennifer St.
Richardson, TX 75082

If you sent yours, great. Haven't done my master list yet. If not,, plese do.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

tammie52 said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to knit with dpns. I just started using cables last year, but I really do still use my dpns more. I also like to crochet Tammie, especially afghans. it is relaxing watching tv and crocheting, as I don't have to watch every stitch as I do with knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> i cnt use dpns either would love to do socks but i cnt master it lol i will stick to my crochet i think, as you say its relaxing
Click to expand...

There are patterns to crochet socks... And there are circulars that are very small and can do socks. I haven't tried socks that way because I like DPN's but I have some. Love them for little hats.


----------



## Dreamweaver

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also use stoppers on the ends of my dpns if I am carrying alot of stitches on them. I found if I use different color stoppers for front dpn I always know where the front is.Tammie don't give up on dpn's it just takes some practice. I know it did with me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did instead of the stitch marker I just used a different stopper on the beginning needle started working just fine
> 
> great minds think alike :roll:
Click to expand...

Great idea....


----------



## Dreamweaver

mumtoSophy said:


> I'm not going to be around much the next few days as I have to pick Sophy up from school the next 3 nights and stay for 2 hours, get her something to eat then take her back to school for 6pm for the show she is in! it's too much busy traffic to fight through to go home and back


Sounds so familiar..... Good time to get some knitting done though.... DD#1 has a ridiculous schedule , like you. This past Sat. it really took it's toll. Rushing home for a moment after dance competition to take other child to BB game, the dog got out the front door so she jumped in her new car (with back up camera) quickly backed out to find dog, hit DH's car in drive and smashed in side..... Dog was picked up by pound and her DH had to go retrieve because DD was needing to get child to second BB game. He is an acttr and all dressed up for a shoot when he stopped at pound and 80 lbs. of dog jumped all over him after being kenneled with others and covered with doggie doo doo. SIL is now ready to divorce entire family of females...... Wife, kids AND dog..... Good thing DD is a flight attendant. She is out of town for 2 days and all will be forgiven by then....... Enjoy the down time and remember that you are conserving the planet and saving fuel......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Looks as if I've scared you all away again. I'll check back after dinner. Maybe someoone will be taking a break. 

Did want to tell you all...... I actually BOUGHT Tena's today. This cought refuses to go away and is actually getting more in the way of getting things done so.......... 

Tomorrow I'm take mom to dentist, then try to find a place for her haircut and do... Sure wish I could carve out time for a perm, or cut or just shave it all and wear a wig... Stopping by the post office to mail Feb. swap as well. Hope to see some of you sometime......


----------



## binkbrice

jorens53 said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have a suggestion on how to straighten out a cable, this Tunisan crochet hook is on a cable and it is really stiff and wants to twist
> 
> 
> 
> I have some circular needles like that, have straightened with warm to hot water, worked for a short time, but ended up getting better quality ones with the softer cables. Am doing that with the Tunisian ones as well, just waiting for my order. The cheaper cable needles or hooks always have that problem, good luck with it Bink xoxo
Click to expand...

Tell me about it, I just found a tunisian hook made by Dreamz and Knitters pride paid more for it but compared to the whole set it was a good deal for now the cables are way more managable checked them out at a local yarn shop first I really like to hands on first to make sure I will like something and that it will solve a problem


----------



## binkbrice

Doctor appts went well for the kids allergies are acting up again so have to start the nasal spray with the allergy meds again and for some reason I cannot breathe today my nose is so congested I hate that


----------



## binkbrice

Hi Jynx


----------



## binkbrice

I am about to loose the battery power on here so I need to go to bed I still never got around to working on the baby blanket I am never going to finish on time at this rate

Nite Jynx

Hugs Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver

Not that allergies are any fun, but glad it is nothing more serious for the kids. You need a good Blue Norther and everyone will actually feel better. Off you go and get a much rest as you can..... My nose is finally not bleeding so maybe the cough will go away soon. We sound like an infirmary around here. Hope everyone is better and right as rain soon. Off to bed so I can do all this fun stuff again tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> OK.... I just looked at that pattern you want to do on 5 DPN's. Can I slink off in the corner and eat worms? You girls are apparently all experts and have great ideas. I can't even find the yarn I want.....I thought this was supposed to be NO PRESSURE.....


Don't stress about what others are doing, the only pressure is what you are putting on yourself ....... Be kind to yourself and choose a pattern that you like. No-one will be judging - I, for one, will love whatever is sent to me, cos it is a symbol of a friendship forged across the seas. :-D

I am using this activity as practice for different patterns, none of them are difficult, and I will end up with a sampler quilt, from around the world :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Take care Jinx, look after yourself & don't stress about those little equal sided shapes :lol:


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Lover the cupcakes and the cups and saucers are gorgeous. Did you cook the cakes in them. Where did you get them. Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, cute. The cup looks like the silicone baking stuff, but the rest looks like china.. What are they and where on earth did you find them? Have any of you seen the ones that look like balls of yarn with needles stuck in them? If I were one to actually go into the kitchen, I would love to try those for a knit-in....
Click to expand...

Where did you see the ball of yarn with needle cupcake pans?


----------



## shand

sorry to miss you jinx and binky, glad the kids are ok and just needed more meds, binky have a good night both of you hugs shand


----------



## shand

just seen DD of to work, with lunch packed book for the train , she said its like 30years ago when I was going to school, I keep waiting for you to ask me if Ive got a clean hanky,
. Old habits die hard dont they


----------



## shand

evening Xiang, have youhad a good day, done any more on your garden today,


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning Shand and Judi


----------



## mumtoSophy

here are todays photos of my morning  taken 5 mins apart


----------



## shand

morning sharon have you got another busy day,[silly queation] of course you have, well dont over do it plenty more days to come,loved the cup cakes must look out for them, we didnt get any more snow here overnight but it did freze and what we have got is taking a long time to go, the roads are very slushy


----------



## Dreamweaver

jorens53 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Lover the cupcakes and the cups and saucers are gorgeous. Did you cook the cakes in them. Where did you get them. Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, cute. The cup looks like the silicone baking stuff, but the rest looks like china.. What are they and where on earth did you find them? Have any of you seen the ones that look like balls of yarn with needles stuck in them? If I were one to actually go into the kitchen, I would love to try those for a knit-in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see the ball of yarn with needle cupcake pans?
Click to expand...

http://sugarandmeringue.squarespace.com/blog/2010/6/13/yarn-ball-cupcakes.html

Picture didn't come with, but check them out. so cute and easy. No special pan...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sharon, love the pictures. You must be up at the crack of nowhere to get such wonderful sunrise colors..... Now if I could find a yarn like that.....


----------



## shand

you get wonderfull colours in the sky up there dont you, our sunrise and sunset is not half as pritty


----------



## Dreamweaver

shand said:


> just seen DD of to work, with lunch packed book for the train , she said its like 30years ago when I was going to school, I keep waiting for you to ask me if Ive got a clean hanky,
> . Old habits die hard dont they


That gave me a chuckle. Made my 40 something daughter spend the night aftrer she had a little minor surgery and just about drove her crazy with the mothering. She couldn't wait to get home to her own place!!!!! Once our babies, always our babies....


----------



## shand

Xiang I have just answered your PM but dont know how long it will take to get to you, my Lap top is much slower here in london than it is at home, Just to many people using theme down here DD says


----------



## Dreamweaver

You ever get that feeling that you are just too tired to move? This is my problem right now. It is almost 2:30 AM and I'm too zombied out to get up from chair and go to bed. Better though. If DH wakes up and sees the light still on in the living room, I'm in for a scolding. He wants me to get up early and try to get in to see doctor for this darned cough again. I'd just as soon save the hundred on the stuff she is going to prescribe. Didn't work the first time so I see no reason for it to work the second.... May just have to humor him though. Night all. Enjoy the rest of your day, evening. Hope to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> morning Shand and Judi


Morning Shand & Sharon, I have had a very restful day today, just watched some shows I recorde, played with the dogs & finished my first square , 15 more to go :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

Dreamweaver said:


> You ever get that feeling that you are just too tired to move? This is my problem right now. It is almost 2:30 AM and I'm too zombied out to get up from chair and go to bed. Better though. If DH wakes up and sees the light still on in the living room, I'm in for a scolding. He wants me to get up early and try to get in to see doctor for this darned cough again. I'd just as soon save the hundred on the stuff she is going to prescribe. Didn't work the first time so I see no reason for it to work the second.... May just have to humor him though. Night all. Enjoy the rest of your day, evening. Hope to see you all tomorrow.


I hope your cough is better soon! xx


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> here are todays photos of my morning  taken 5 mins apart


They are a bit pretty, I am not up early enough to see my sunrise :lol:


----------



## mumtoSophy

Dreamweaver said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> made CUPcakes :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Lover the cupcakes and the cups and saucers are gorgeous. Did you cook the cakes in them. Where did you get them. Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, cute. The cup looks like the silicone baking stuff, but the rest looks like china.. What are they and where on earth did you find them? Have any of you seen the ones that look like balls of yarn with needles stuck in them? If I were one to actually go into the kitchen, I would love to try those for a knit-in....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see the ball of yarn with needle cupcake pans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://sugarandmeringue.squarespace.com/blog/2010/6/13/yarn-ball-cupcakes.html
> 
> Picture didn't come with, but check them out. so cute and easy. No special pan...
Click to expand...

I love these! will have a go sometime when I have spare time!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> Xiang I have just answered your PM but dont know how long it will take to get to you, my Lap top is much slower here in london than it is at home, Just to many people using theme down here DD says


I have it, & sorted out your name :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are todays photos of my morning  taken 5 mins apart
> 
> 
> 
> They are a bit pretty, I am not up early enough to see my sunrise :lol:
Click to expand...

well it's getting earlier :XD: that was 7.25ish


----------



## mumtoSophy

I might take knitting with me tonight but I don't know if i'll have a chance to do any :roll: and won't be home til 9.30ish and I'll be too tired to knit by then!


----------



## mumtoSophy

I might take knitting with me tonight but I don't know if i'll have a chance to do any :roll: and won't be home til 9.30ish and I'll be too tired to knit by then!


----------



## mumtoSophy

double post?!! :shock:


----------



## shand

BRB have to feed the cat, he is on the arm of my chair and watching my fingers next he will be sitting on the key board if I dont distract him


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I'm off to get organised for today 

might pop back later before I have to meet Sophy at school!
xx


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> You ever get that feeling that you are just too tired to move? This is my problem right now. It is almost 2:30 AM and I'm too zombied out to get up from chair and go to bed. Better though. If DH wakes up and sees the light still on in the living room, I'm in for a scolding. He wants me to get up early and try to get in to see doctor for this darned cough again. I'd just as soon save the hundred on the stuff she is going to prescribe. Didn't work the first time so I see no reason for it to work the second.... May just have to humor him though. Night all. Enjoy the rest of your day, evening. Hope to see you all tomorrow.


Jinx, get out off your chair and go and get some sleep :XD: :-D


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are todays photos of my morning  taken 5 mins apart
> 
> 
> 
> They are a bit pretty, I am not up early enough to see my sunrise :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it's getting earlier :XD: that was 7.25ish
Click to expand...

I think ours is about 7:00am, so I have just been told. I might have to look outside when I get up tomorrow :lol: 
The dogs have usually woken me before then.

Ok, I am now going to start my second square. Bye for now


----------



## shand

go to bed Jinx we will still be here tomorrow,


----------



## shand

have a good day Sharon


----------



## shand

bye Xiang talk to you later hugs shand


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> go to bed Jinx we will still be here tomorrow,


The sleep will help you get better


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and grey Surrey. Snow's nearly all gone although the temp was -4c last night. This time tomorrow I will be on the train to London!


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Shand. How are you? xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Morning Shand. How are you? xx


Morning Purple, are you resting up today, so that you can galavant tomorrow?? :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Shand. How are you? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Purple, are you resting up today, so that you can galavant tomorrow?? :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes, I had a lie in this morning and Mr P brought me up a cup of coffee. Just going to walk down to town for a bit of shopping. Not swimming today (conserving my energy) and then get myself ready for tomorrow. Have to decide which purple outfit to wear! xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Shand. How are you? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Purple, are you resting up today, so that you can galavant tomorrow?? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had a lie in this morning and Mr P brought me up a cup of coffee. Just going to walk down to town for a bit of shopping. Not swimming today (conserving my energy) and then get myself ready for tomorrow. Have to decide which purple outfit to wear! xxx
Click to expand...

The best one, of course :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Shand. How are you? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Purple, are you resting up today, so that you can galavant tomorrow?? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had a lie in this morning and Mr P brought me up a cup of coffee. Just going to walk down to town for a bit of shopping. Not swimming today (conserving my energy) and then get myself ready for tomorrow. Have to decide which purple outfit to wear! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best one, of course :lol:
Click to expand...

But they are all 'best'. I'm off now as I have an appointment at the bank. They probably want me to lend them some money! :roll: 
Night night Xiang. Sleep well and probably catch you later xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Shand. How are you? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Purple, are you resting up today, so that you can galavant tomorrow?? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I had a lie in this morning and Mr P brought me up a cup of coffee. Just going to walk down to town for a bit of shopping. Not swimming today (conserving my energy) and then get myself ready for tomorrow. Have to decide which purple outfit to wear! xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best one, of course :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they are all 'best'. I'm off now as I have an appointment at the bank. They probably want me to lend them some money! :roll:
> Night night Xiang. Sleep well and probably catch you later xx
Click to expand...

Night Purple, enjoy the relaxation therapy :thumbup: 
Have fun tomorrow xoxo


----------



## shand

morning miss purple, glad you are resting today I wish I could but am to excited, so was up early and got jobs done, I will be in a purple coat of course so you wont miss me and I will have a purple bag, cant manage the shoes though cant find a pair that I can weare in purple but Im still looking


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> OK.... I just looked at that pattern you want to do on 5 DPN's. Can I slink off in the corner and eat worms? You girls are apparently all experts and have great ideas. I can't even find the yarn I want.....I thought this was supposed to be NO PRESSURE.....


No pressur intended hon! I was looking for sympathy!


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to mysewng room where I am simultaneously knitting Booble Flower squares and machine embroidering - I amaze myself sometimes! :lol: Bye, catch you all later ! XX
> 
> 
> 
> What machine do you have for the machine emboidery? I have a Bernina and all the software to design but my cord connection sometimes won't set and I can't get things from the computer to the machine. Sure wish I could afford to upgrade but not in this lifetime. It is a lot of fun though...
Click to expand...

Hey Jynx! I have a Janome Memorycraft 9500. I can load designs from the computer to a card which then goes into the machine. It is getting quite old now but I haven't seen anything else to replace it with - even if I could afford to!!


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> morning miss purple, glad you are resting today I wish I could but am to excited, so was up early and got jobs done, I will be in a purple coat of course so you wont miss me and I will have a purple bag, cant manage the shoes though cant find a pair that I can weare in purple but Im still looking


Well you'll both know me cos I won't be wearing purple!! I would if I had some though. Ooh, I will wear my purple undiies LOL!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello, from a very weak grandma. Thanks all for you wishes, DH was quite touched with you calling. Sharon I couldn't talk to you because I've been in bed all the time basically asllep if not at the loo....


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK.... I just looked at that pattern you want to do on 5 DPN's. Can I slink off in the corner and eat worms? You girls are apparently all experts and have great ideas. I can't even find the yarn I want.....I thought this was supposed to be NO PRESSURE.....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stress about what others are doing, the only pressure is what you are putting on yourself ....... Be kind to yourself and choose a pattern that you like. No-one will be judging - I, for one, will love whatever is sent to me, cos it is a symbol of a friendship forged across the seas. :-D
> 
> I am using this activity as practice for different patterns, none of them are difficult, and I will end up with a sampler quilt, from around the world :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Take care Jinx, look after yourself & don't stress about those little equal sided shapes :lol:
Click to expand...

I couldn't have put that better myself Judi, well said!!


----------



## patrican

grandma susan said:


> Hello, from a very weak grandma. Thanks all for you wishes, DH was quite touched with you calling. Sharon I couldn't talk to you because I've been in bed all the time basically asllep if not at the loo....


Hello Susan - hope you are still in bed and not trying to do anything much. Hugs to you - very gently.


----------



## patrican

Good evening from pleasantly mild Adelaide. I am loving our weather at the moment - it is more like autumn than summer and I will not complain about that.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm thinking of going back to bed. I'm just sat in my chair for the first time since sunday. I'm feeling awful, I daren't move from the loo....


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Hello, from a very weak grandma. Thanks all for you wishes, DH was quite touched with you calling. Sharon I couldn't talk to you because I've been in bed all the time basically asllep if not at the loo....


Oh Grandma, lovely to hear from you, really hope this means you are on the mend! I'm sure you do feel weak, it's to be expected, be good to yourself and take it easy, you'll be back to 'normal' in no time! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm thinking of going back to bed. I'm just sat in my chair for the first time since sunday. I'm feeling awful, I daren't move from the loo....


There's an awful lot of this going round down here, don't think the winter's been cold enough to kill off the bugs - until now! If you're not feeling better by tomorrow, maybe need the doc? Hang in there kid!


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to bed. I'm just sat in my chair for the first time since sunday. I'm feeling awful, I daren't move from the loo....
> 
> 
> 
> There's an awful lot of this going round down here, don't think the winter's been cold enough to kill off the bugs - until now! If you're not feeling better by tomorrow, maybe need the doc? Hang in there kid!
Click to expand...

The Doc came yesterday, Said it was gastric enteriris, left a pill for the cramps.


----------



## grandma susan

I'm going for a while. hope to be back later.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to bed. I'm just sat in my chair for the first time since sunday. I'm feeling awful, I daren't move from the loo....
> 
> 
> 
> There's an awful lot of this going round down here, don't think the winter's been cold enough to kill off the bugs - until now! If you're not feeling better by tomorrow, maybe need the doc? Hang in there kid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Doc came yesterday, Said it was gastric enteriris, left a pill for the cramps.
Click to expand...

drink lucozade sport it's still juice not fizzy or flat lemonade and that'll put some sugar in you!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> I'm going for a while. hope to be back later.


drink lot's of flat sugary juice!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Especially for Grandma!

The computer swallowed grandma. 
Yes, honestly its true! 
she pressed 'control and 'enter' 
And disappeared from view. 
It devoured her completely, 
The thought just makes me squirm. She
Must have caught a virus 
Or been eaten by a worm. 
I've searched through the recycle bin 
And files of every kind; 
I've even used the Internet, 
But nothing did I find. 
In desperation, I asked Jeeves 
My searches to refine. 
The reply from him was negative, 
Not a thing was found 'online.' 
So, if inside your 'Inbox,' 
My Grandma you should see, 
Please 'Copy, Scan' and 'Paste' her
And send her back to me.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello, from a very weak grandma. Thanks all for you wishes, DH was quite touched with you calling. Sharon I couldn't talk to you because I've been in bed all the time basically asllep if not at the loo....


So glad you are a bit better Susan xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady

tammie52 said:


> evening ladies, befor i forget, i sent susan a card today and i hope you all dont mind but i said it was from all of us wishing her better soon, had a good time at beading today, we are doin a new necklace, well think i may have to take mine back next week ive made a boo boo, new i should of left it in class.lol. just got in when janine came in with jessie poor we thing had to have a injection today and the tears were streaming down her face, but i soothed her with a choccie bar, janine didnt like it tho, as she said she wont eat her dinner, is every one well? tammie


what's worse, a missed or half-eaten dinner, or floods of tears? In the long term the missed dinner won't count for anything, but the love that wanted to stop the tears will be remembered always.


----------



## SaxonLady

tammie52 said:


> who crochets here? have you ever dont the crocodile stitch and is it easy, i tryed it last night but i cnt get it to work, watched it on utube, and a friend at crocheting class tryed to learn me, but its not getting threw lol


keep going Tammie, it's such a beautiful stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It's overcast, no snow. Just wanted to pop on here and say I'm OK, despite all the hacking, coughing, sneezing and being sick going on all around me at work. Major beeps to deal with since Friday. Have to get off to deal with them again today. Thank goodness for knit and crochet or I'm end up more off tilt than I normally am. 2 1/2 squares complete, 3 additional ones frogged, you would think I'd be an expert at this pattern by now.
Talk to all of you as soon as I can.
Bye for now.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to bed. I'm just sat in my chair for the first time since sunday. I'm feeling awful, I daren't move from the loo....
> 
> 
> 
> There's an awful lot of this going round down here, don't think the winter's been cold enough to kill off the bugs - until now! If you're not feeling better by tomorrow, maybe need the doc? Hang in there kid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Doc came yesterday, Said it was gastric enteriris, left a pill for the cramps.
Click to expand...

Hope the pill makes you feel better. Get well soon, glad to see you back on here.


----------



## nitz8catz

Morning Saxy. 
Just thought I'd say "hi" before I have to go.


----------



## nitz8catz

Catch you all later or tomorrow, whichever applies.


----------



## shand

nice ti have you back Gsusan, missed you lots hugs shand


----------



## pearlone

Good morning from overcast Florida. Started my first square last evening. DO NOT like how it is turning out. Will frog the whole thing later today and try plan B. Finding out that wrist joints kick up a fuss with knitting, so find I knit slower. Nuts!!But happy to knit at all. Hope GS feels better soon. Have read some back chatter, but need to get ready for cleaning lady this morning. Want to pick up a few items strewn thru house. Don't want her to think we live like piggies when she cleans. DH laughs, thinks I am ridiculous for doing this. Oh well. Back later.


----------



## PurpleFi

GENTLE HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS - all for 


SUSAN xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Get well soon, We miss you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Good morning from overcast Florida. Started my first square last evening. DO NOT like how it is turning out. Will frog the whole thing later today and try plan B. Finding out that wrist joints kick up a fuss with knitting, so find I knit slower. Nuts!!But happy to knit at all. Hope GS feels better soon. Have read some back chatter, but need to get ready for cleaning lady this morning. Want to pick up a few items strewn thru house. Don't want her to think we live like piggies when she cleans. DH laughs, thinks I am ridiculous for doing this. Oh well. Back later.


Hi Pearly, don't hurt your wrists, you can crochet the squares if it's easier. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning miss purple, glad you are resting today I wish I could but am to excited, so was up early and got jobs done, I will be in a purple coat of course so you wont miss me and I will have a purple bag, cant manage the shoes though cant find a pair that I can weare in purple but Im still looking
> 
> 
> 
> Well you'll both know me cos I won't be wearing purple!! I would if I had some though. Ooh, I will wear my purple undiies LOL!!!!
Click to expand...

You realize you'll have to prove it!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Especially for Grandma!
> 
> The computer swallowed grandma.
> Yes, honestly its true!
> she pressed 'control and 'enter'
> And disappeared from view.
> It devoured her completely,
> The thought just makes me squirm. She
> Must have caught a virus
> Or been eaten by a worm.
> I've searched through the recycle bin
> And files of every kind;
> I've even used the Internet,
> But nothing did I find.
> In desperation, I asked Jeeves
> My searches to refine.
> The reply from him was negative,
> Not a thing was found 'online.'
> So, if inside your 'Inbox,'
> My Grandma you should see,
> Please 'Copy, Scan' and 'Paste' her
> And send her back to me.


Love this poem. My grandson recited it to his class last term. xx


----------



## shand

> Well you'll both know me cos I won't be wearing purple!! I would if I had some though. Ooh, I will wear my purple undiies LOL!!!!


You realize you'll have to prove it![/quote] at marylebone station so we know you are you


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Especially for Grandma!
> 
> The computer swallowed grandma.
> Yes, honestly its true!
> she pressed 'control and 'enter'
> And disappeared from view.
> It devoured her completely,
> The thought just makes me squirm. She
> Must have caught a virus
> Or been eaten by a worm.
> I've searched through the recycle bin
> And files of every kind;
> I've even used the Internet,
> But nothing did I find.
> In desperation, I asked Jeeves
> My searches to refine.
> The reply from him was negative,
> Not a thing was found 'online.'
> So, if inside your 'Inbox,'
> My Grandma you should see,
> Please 'Copy, Scan' and 'Paste' her
> And send her back to me.


Londy this is marvelous....Yoi are so clever...I'm smiling....First one since Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

The postman has just been and I've received a wonderful get well card from all of you. AND a bar of galaxy...Wait until I start eating again, I'm going to enjoy that. DH has been trying to cook (Well he's trying). I've had 2 spoonsful of scrambled egg. That's brilliant for me. It hurt when it was going down but I managed...I've just realised today is Wednesday.I thought it was Thursday.


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> The postman has just been and I've received a wonderful get well card from all of you. AND a bar of galaxy...Wait until I start eating again, I'm going to enjoy that. DH has been trying to cook (Well he's trying). I've had 2 spoonsful of scrambled egg. That's brilliant for me. It hurt when it was going down but I managed...I've just realised today is Wednesday.I thought it was Thursday.


just take it slowly


----------



## mumtoSophy

grandma susan said:


> The postman has just been and I've received a wonderful get well card from all of you. AND a bar of galaxy...Wait until I start eating again, I'm going to enjoy that. DH has been trying to cook (Well he's trying). I've had 2 spoonsful of scrambled egg. That's brilliant for me. It hurt when it was going down but I managed...I've just realised today is Wednesday.I thought it was Thursday.


I wish I lived nearer!  I'd come and look after you both!! xx


----------



## shand

take your time and get yourself well and remember you are loved


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> here are todays photos of my morning  taken 5 mins apart


Oh finially something to look at that feels good. Thanks Elf.


----------



## binkbrice

Dreamweaver said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> just seen DD of to work, with lunch packed book for the train , she said its like 30years ago when I was going to school, I keep waiting for you to ask me if Ive got a clean hanky,
> . Old habits die hard dont they
> 
> 
> 
> That gave me a chuckle. Made my 40 something daughter spend the night aftrer she had a little minor surgery and just about drove her crazy with the mothering. She couldn't wait to get home to her own place!!!!! Once our babies, always our babies....
Click to expand...

Thank you, at the doctors yesterday I told the nurse my DD was my baby (mind you she is 14 an just a tad taller than me now) she looked at me and said shes a baby 
Uh yeah


----------



## shand

Im 5ft and a bit and my baby boy is 6ft4ins and wheighs 16 stones but he is still my baby and he knows it, still comes home for spoiling


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> Well you'll both know me cos I won't be wearing purple!! I would if I had some though. Ooh, I will wear my purple undiies LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you'll have to prove it!
Click to expand...

 at marylebone station so we know you are you[/quote]

Afternoon Shand, quite right tooxxx I'm so looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> I'm going for a while. hope to be back later.


Good to see you on here hope you feel better soon Hugs Binky


----------



## theyarnlady

You go susan justt eat what you can and drink drink drink. Hydrate it is important. Believe me I know. I love you. Sharon really would be there to help you if she could. By the time I got there, you would be better. I am so proud of Albert even if he can't cook, he is taking good care of you. Arm Wraps Pam


----------



## PurpleFi

Oh, I missed Susan. Never mind, glad you are around Susan. Hope you are begininning to feel better and remember to take it very very easy. Love you, get strong for York, xx


----------



## theyarnlady

Back from blood letting, hate fasting went in early just so I could have a cup of coffee,can't stand that. 

Doctors app. this afternnon, and one tomorrow, then done for year hopefully. 
Can't stay long hope all are on the mend, especially you dear Susan. arm wraps around the world to you lady.


----------



## binkbrice

Good Morning everyone from a white for about 2 seconds Southern Indiana ( yeah it started raining and the snow is gone )


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Back from blood letting, hate fasting went in early just so I could have a cup of coffee,can't stand that.
> 
> Doctors app. this afternnon, and one tomorrow, then done for year hopefully.
> Can't stay long hope all are on the mend, especially you dear Susan. arm wraps around the world to you lady.


Afternoon Pam. Hope blood results will be ok. It's still belolw freezing here.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Good Morning everyone from a white for about 2 seconds Southern Indiana ( yeah it started raining and the snow is gone )


Hi Lisa, How'd you get on at the doctors with the kids? xx


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone from a white for about 2 seconds Southern Indiana ( yeah it started raining and the snow is gone )
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, How'd you get on at the doctors with the kids? xx
Click to expand...

It is nothing more than allergies will they can be really bothersome at least no infections


----------



## binkbrice

we need some of your cold weather to really kill the bugs
I woke up yesterday with the right side of my sinuses totally blocked can't hardly breathe I hate that


----------



## PurpleFi

For those of you that own cats. This is very very funny, I am stilll crying xx

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59802-1.html#1058159


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone from a white for about 2 seconds Southern Indiana ( yeah it started raining and the snow is gone )
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lisa, How'd you get on at the doctors with the kids? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is nothing more than allergies will they can be really bothersome at least no infections
Click to expand...

That's a nuisance, but at least not too serious.


----------



## theyarnlady

binkbrice said:


> we need some of your cold weather to really kill the bugs
> I woke up yesterday with the right side of my sinuses totally blocked can't hardly breathe I hate that


Know what you mean Blinky about weather, just don't get sinus infection. Do you have a Nedi Pot, It helps to drain sinses. Just warm water,withwith Sodium chloride and sodium bicar. in it helps clean out sinuses. It works believe me.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh can't stop laughing Tena's needed. Thanks Purple.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> Oh can't stop laughing Tena's needed. Thanks Purple.


Shows you have the same warped sense od humour as me. I can just picture it. I have had occassion to give cats a bath. One actually liked it. But he was mad.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back from blood letting, hate fasting went in early just so I could have a cup of coffee,can't stand that.
> 
> Doctors app. this afternnon, and one tomorrow, then done for year hopefully.
> Can't stay long hope all are on the mend, especially you dear Susan. arm wraps around the world to you lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Pam. Hope blood results will be ok. It's still belolw freezing here.
Click to expand...

Me too , Morning Purple, Cold to day here but not as cold as you. Hope you have your woolies on.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can't stop laughing Tena's needed. Thanks Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows you have the same warped sense od humour as me. I can just picture it. I have had occassion to give cats a bath. One actually liked it. But he was mad.
Click to expand...

He must have been a laid back cat to have like a bath. I love the other lady posting about the toliet oh it is just to funny for words.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can't stop laughing Tena's needed. Thanks Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows you have the same warped sense od humour as me. I can just picture it. I have had occassion to give cats a bath. One actually liked it. But he was mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must have been a laid back cat to have like a bath. I love the other lady posting about the toliet oh it is just to funny for words.
Click to expand...

The toilet bath is the sort of thing my grandson would think of.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back from blood letting, hate fasting went in early just so I could have a cup of coffee,can't stand that.
> 
> Doctors app. this afternnon, and one tomorrow, then done for year hopefully.
> Can't stay long hope all are on the mend, especially you dear Susan. arm wraps around the world to you lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Pam. Hope blood results will be ok. It's still belolw freezing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too , Morning Purple, Cold to day here but not as cold as you. Hope you have your woolies on.
Click to expand...

Definitely winter drawers on!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can't stop laughing Tena's needed. Thanks Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows you have the same warped sense od humour as me. I can just picture it. I have had occassion to give cats a bath. One actually liked it. But he was mad.
Click to expand...

I clicked on it and it took me to another post about bathing cats so funny


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can't stop laughing Tena's needed. Thanks Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows you have the same warped sense od humour as me. I can just picture it. I have had occassion to give cats a bath. One actually liked it. But he was mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clicked on it and it took me to another post about bathing cats so funny
Click to expand...

I have a nephew who woulda thought about that too


----------



## linkan

hiya binky 
hiya Purple 
Who else is here ?


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can't stop laughing Tena's needed. Thanks Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Shows you have the same warped sense od humour as me. I can just picture it. I have had occassion to give cats a bath. One actually liked it. But he was mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must have been a laid back cat to have like a bath. I love the other lady posting about the toliet oh it is just to funny for words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The toilet bath is the sort of thing my grandson would think of.
Click to expand...

Oh that would be such a riot to watch, although I think I would watch it from another room. Did you read the one the vet tech. posted too.


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> hiya binky
> hiya Purple
> Who else is here ?


Hi Linken you have to go read the post that Purple put on, we all need that a good laugh for today.


----------



## binkbrice

Dh is home sick today and he just informed me that he wants me to drive him to work at 12:30 (forty five minute drive to his work) he couldn't even sit in the office for a conference call he had to be on he took the call still in bed men go figure


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> hiya binky
> hiya Purple
> Who else is here ?


Hiya Sis


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> hiya binky
> hiya Purple
> Who else is here ?


Hi Angela, How are you today? xx


----------



## binkbrice

brb teacher duties call


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Dh is home sick today and he just informed me that he wants me to drive him to work at 12:30 (forty five minute drive to his work) he couldn't even sit in the office for a conference call he had to be on he took the call still in bed men go figure


Doesn't he know you are not well too!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> brb teacher duties call


Have fun. xxc


----------



## linkan

I just read it LOL  

Have you read the one about how to give a cat a pill ?
TOTALLY funny !! 

 

Well i am back from my hearing  



...






The Judge said he was ruling in my favor  
Lets hope he sticks to his word !!!!  
But if all goes well , this will mean i won my case and will get my disability


----------



## linkan

Did i see that our Susan is back ??? !!!  
How is she ?? What page was she on ?? 
I missed her


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I just read it LOL
> 
> Have you read the one about how to give a cat a pill ?
> TOTALLY funny !!
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am back from my hearing
> 
> ...
> 
> The Judge said he was ruling in my favor
> Lets hope he sticks to his word !!!!
> But if all goes well , this will mean i won my case and will get my disability


Oh well done Angela. I will keep everything crossed that it all comes out right. xxxx


----------



## shand

I gave up trying to figure out men years ago, now Ijust work round them, having had a large tom for 17 years I know all about bathing cats,and the toilet version seems like a good idear


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> I just read it LOL
> 
> Have you read the one about how to give a cat a pill ?
> TOTALLY funny !!
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am back from my hearing
> 
> So glad you have finially had good news for a change.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Judge said he was ruling in my favor
> Lets hope he sticks to his word !!!!
> But if all goes well , this will mean i won my case and will get my disability


----------



## linkan

London Girl said:


> Especially for Grandma!
> 
> The computer swallowed grandma.
> Yes, honestly its true!
> she pressed 'control and 'enter'
> And disappeared from view.
> It devoured her completely,
> The thought just makes me squirm. She
> Must have caught a virus
> Or been eaten by a worm.
> I've searched through the recycle bin
> And files of every kind;
> I've even used the Internet,
> But nothing did I find.
> In desperation, I asked Jeeves
> My searches to refine.
> The reply from him was negative,
> Not a thing was found 'online.'
> So, if inside your 'Inbox,'
> My Grandma you should see,
> Please 'Copy, Scan' and 'Paste' her
> And send her back to me.


heent teeheehee  I like this one  Cute


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> I gave up trying to figure out men years ago, now Ijust work round them, having had a large tom for 17 years I know all about bathing cats,and the toilet version seems like a good idear


Are you all ready for tomorrow Shand. I shall be wearing my purple thermals!!


----------



## linkan

PurpleVOh well done Angela. I will keep everything crossed that it all comes out right. xxxx[/quote said:


> Thanks !  Me TOO !!!


----------



## linkan

So glad you have finially had good news for a change.

...

Lets hope things go as they are suppose to from this point on in the process ...

Haha , I noticed your quote ...


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleV said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dh is home sick today and he just informed me that he wants me to drive him to work at 12:30 (forty five minute drive to his work) he couldn't even sit in the office for a conference call he had to be on he took the call still in bed men go figure
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't he know you are not well too!
Click to expand...

apparently it doesn't matter and you know he is sick when he asks me to drive him, he never lets me drive when we are out together


----------



## linkan

I had to pop in and say hi , i still have much preparing to do .. and no energy or lift to do it , but lets see what i can accomplish lol ...  

Talk again soon XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I had to pop in and say hi , i still have much preparing to do .. and no energy or lift to do it , but lets see what i can accomplish lol ...
> 
> Talk again soon XOXO


Bye Angela and take it easy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off for a while too. Going to sort out dinner and leave a food parcel for Mr P for tomorrow. xx


----------



## shand

I ready and rareing to go but have just heard from DD and she is coming home from work, because she isnot very well, so Im just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I had to pop in and say hi , i still have much preparing to do .. and no energy or lift to do it , but lets see what i can accomplish lol ...
> 
> Talk again soon XOXO


Bye and it's on record him ruling in your favor


----------



## binkbrice

I have to go get something accomplished as well talk to you later Hugs Binky


----------



## shand

see linky it dose help when we all cross fingers and toes, and wish you good thoughts allday, glad it is looking good for you hugs shand


----------



## grandma susan

I'm thinking of going to my bed but I might take you all with me....I may have to have the quack again tomorrow as things aren't doing what they shoud be..or rather Things are doing what they shouldn't be haha.I certainly can't leave the house, or bed really if you get my meaning.......


----------



## grandma susan

I've spoken to Sharon today, It was lovely of her. I felt awful because she's rang me a few times and I thought I might ring her tonight. However Sophy is on her show these next 3 nights and Sharon has to take and stay there.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Darn.... I can see that something has happened with Linky and I don't have time to catch up right now....... I owe everybody and their cousin a note... Have to pick up mom in 20 minutes to take for dentist consultation, then on to get her hair cut and styled. Guess we need a bite of lunch in between. I look like something the cat dragged in. Maybe the hair stylist will take pity and stay open late tomorrow to do someting to ME!!!!!

Today is anniversary. Don't know how to fit in a gift and card shopping, but I'd better. Told him this morning, I figured he would just turn me in after all the fun stuff going on around here lately..... I did recieve a lovely glazed mexican type planter with what I think is an English wallflower perennial and some yummy candy and a card. He is also making one of my favorite dinners tonight. Port tenderloin in an apricot jam glaze. Hope EVERYONE is feeling better.


----------



## shand

if you are no better in the morning call the doc out and see what he says, you cant be to carefull these days there is so many nasty bugs going around, and this seems to have gone on a long time, wishing you healing thoughts, I will bring you a big bar of choc to yourk so you have to get well for that love shand


----------



## Dreamweaver

Up to page 62 and still not current on Linky... GOT to go. Grey and dreary here. I always pick the BEST days to run errands.... DH did take package to post for me though... Ya'll be good and, if that isn't possible, be careful!!!


----------



## tammie52

gotta say hi and welcome back to susan, you take it easy woman, 
today will go down in history, ive started my first sock, ok i was a bit wonky at first, two rows right and bout 4 rows wrong i was knitting back to front, but i sorted it out and now im flying threw it, wont talk to quick tho ive the heel part to go, so it could still wind up in corner lol.


----------



## tammie52

hi shand you all set for tomorrow?, am jealous here wish i was going with you. lol


----------



## tammie52

hi dreamweaver you ok ?


----------



## tammie52

ohh looks like im here alone, will go and do more of this sock,might call in later


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> hi dreamweaver you ok ?


Yoohoo I'm here. Can't find the photo of the poppver I promised to send to you. Sorry/ Sounds as if you are doing great with the socks. Can't wait to see them finished. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> I ready and rareing to go but have just heard from DD and she is coming home from work, because she isnot very well, so Im just keeping my fingers crossed


OOOh no, my fingers are crossed too. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I'm thinking of going to my bed but I might take you all with me....I may have to have the quack again tomorrow as things aren't doing what they shoud be..or rather Things are doing what they shouldn't be haha.I certainly can't leave the house, or bed really if you get my meaning.......


Oh Susan.. Wish I could come and make you better. In the meantime healing vibes are wending their way north >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

tammie52 said:


> ohh looks like im here alone, will go and do more of this sock,might call in later


Hey (jumping up and down) I'm here!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going to get dinner. And will be back later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

pearlone said:


> Good morning from overcast Florida. Started my first square last evening. DO NOT like how it is turning out. Will frog the whole thing later today and try plan B. Finding out that wrist joints kick up a fuss with knitting, so find I knit slower. Nuts!!But happy to knit at all. Hope GS feels better soon. Have read some back chatter, but need to get ready for cleaning lady this morning. Want to pick up a few items strewn thru house. Don't want her to think we live like piggies when she cleans. DH laughs, thinks I am ridiculous for doing this. Oh well. Back later.


I always wash and blow-dry my hair before going to the hairdressers! If we haven't got our pride, what have we got?!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohh looks like im here alone, will go and do more of this sock,might call in later
> 
> 
> 
> Hey (jumping up and down) I'm here!!!!! xxxxx
Click to expand...

You socking, Tams?? Crochet or knit?


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ready and rareing to go but have just heard from DD and she is coming home from work, because she isnot very well, so Im just keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> OOOh no, my fingers are crossed too. xxx
Click to expand...

....and mine!!!


----------



## London Girl

tammie52 said:


> hi shand you all set for tomorrow?, am jealous here wish i was going with you. lol


I wish you were coming too, in fact I wish you were ALL coming, we could take over John Lewis!!!


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn.... I can see that something has happened with Linky and I don't have time to catch up right now....... I owe everybody and their cousin a note... Have to pick up mom in 20 minutes to take for dentist consultation, then on to get her hair cut and styled. Guess we need a bite of lunch in between. I look like something the cat dragged in. Maybe the hair stylist will take pity and stay open late tomorrow to do someting to ME!!!!!
> 
> Today is anniversary. Don't know how to fit in a gift and card shopping, but I'd better. Told him this morning, I figured he would just turn me in after all the fun stuff going on around here lately..... I did recieve a lovely glazed mexican type planter with what I think is an English wallflower perennial and some yummy candy and a card. He is also making one of my favorite dinners tonight. Port tenderloin in an apricot jam glaze. Hope EVERYONE is feeling better.


Congratulations, Jynx & DH, how many years? Dinner sounds wonderful, I think I could cheerfully tuck into that!!


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> I gave up trying to figure out men years ago, now Ijust work round them, having had a large tom for 17 years I know all about bathing cats,and the toilet version seems like a good idear


I think I missed something here Shand!! Tomorrow you can tell me what that was all about!

:lol:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I had to pop in and say hi , i still have much preparing to do .. and no energy or lift to do it , but lets see what i can accomplish lol ...
> 
> Talk again soon XOXO


So pleased about your good news dear, now you should be able to relax a bit!! x


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> Back from blood letting, hate fasting went in early just so I could have a cup of coffee,can't stand that.
> 
> Doctors app. this afternnon, and one tomorrow, then done for year hopefully.
> Can't stay long hope all are on the mend, especially you dear Susan. arm wraps around the world to you lady.


I went for mine on yesterday Yarni, didn't get beakfast till 10.00, you probably heard my tum rumbling from Wisconsin!

:lol:


----------



## London Girl

OMG, I'm chatting away to meself here, nothing new there LOL!!


----------



## shand

Im here and everything is go go gofor tomorrow, DD is tucked up in bed , and going to stay there for the day tomorrow, so I will stock her up in themorning and head for the train see you all tomorrow


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> Im here and everything is go go gofor tomorrow, DD is tucked up in bed , and going to stay there for the day tomorrow, so I will stock her up in themorning and head for the train see you all tomorrow


YAY!! That's brilliant Shand, so pleased you are still able to come but hope DD feels better quickly!! Have just spoken to Purple and she is also raring to go! Do you know what time your train gets in and is it still Marylebone?


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im here and everything is go go gofor tomorrow, DD is tucked up in bed , and going to stay there for the day tomorrow, so I will stock her up in themorning and head for the train see you all tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! That's brilliant Shand, so pleased you are still able to come but hope DD feels better quickly!! Have just spoken to Purple and she is also raring to go! Do you know what time your train gets in and is it still Marylebone?
Click to expand...

10.33 I think xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm all excited, just going to have some butterscotch ice cream!


----------



## shand

> YAY!! That's brilliant Shand, so pleased you are still able to come but hope DD feels better quickly!! Have just spoken to Purple and she is also raring to go! Do you know what time your train gets in and is it still Marylebone?


yes yes and yes I get into marylebone at 10-35 and will be waiting in the coffee shop for you


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I'm all excited, just going to have some butterscotch ice cream!


Sounds lovely!!


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> YAY!! That's brilliant Shand, so pleased you are still able to come but hope DD feels better quickly!! Have just spoken to Purple and she is also raring to go! Do you know what time your train gets in and is it still Marylebone?
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes and yes I get into marylebone at 10-35 and will be waiting in the coffee shop for you
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan and if we get there first, we'll hide LOL!!


----------



## shand

think I will join you with some toffee ice cream, just to keep you company of course


----------



## shand

DD came up with a good one last night she said, if you getlost on th underground mum just head for purple, the purple line will get you home, so I cant forget that can I


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> DD came up with a good one last night she said, if you getlost on th underground mum just head for purple, the purple line will get you home, so I cant forget that can I


Haahaa, very funny. But she's right that'a the Metropolitan line.xx
I've put your mobile number on mine so any problems I can ring you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> think I will join you with some toffee ice cream, just to keep you company of course


I'm being a real pig and having mine with toffee sauce and sour cream.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! That's brilliant Shand, so pleased you are still able to come but hope DD feels better quickly!! Have just spoken to Purple and she is also raring to go! Do you know what time your train gets in and is it still Marylebone?
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes and yes I get into marylebone at 10-35 and will be waiting in the coffee shop for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan and if we get there first, we'll hide LOL!!
Click to expand...

Or if you get there first draw a white line and if we getthere first we'll rub it out!


----------



## shand

im more civerlised Im just having my ice cream straight


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! That's brilliant Shand, so pleased you are still able to come but hope DD feels better quickly!! Have just spoken to Purple and she is also raring to go! Do you know what time your train gets in and is it still Marylebone?
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes and yes I get into marylebone at 10-35 and will be waiting in the coffee shop for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a plan and if we get there first, we'll hide LOL!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or if you get there first draw a white line and if we getthere first we'll rub it out!
Click to expand...

Haha, the old one are the best!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> im more civerlised Im just having my ice cream straight


Oh no, I'm good at complicated. Which reminds me, how's your bobble flower? :roll:

Sorry it was Londy doing bobble flowers. My brain is definitely not in gear, better get it sorted for tomorrow. xx


----------



## shand

bobble flower????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn.... I can see that something has happened with Linky and I don't have time to catch up right now....... I owe everybody and their cousin a note... Have to pick up mom in 20 minutes to take for dentist consultation, then on to get her hair cut and styled. Guess we need a bite of lunch in between. I look like something the cat dragged in. Maybe the hair stylist will take pity and stay open late tomorrow to do someting to ME!!!!!
> 
> Today is anniversary. Don't know how to fit in a gift and card shopping, but I'd better. Told him this morning, I figured he would just turn me in after all the fun stuff going on around here lately..... I did recieve a lovely glazed mexican type planter with what I think is an English wallflower perennial and some yummy candy and a card. He is also making one of my favorite dinners tonight. Port tenderloin in an apricot jam glaze. Hope EVERYONE is feeling better.


Happy Anniversary - enjoy your dinner xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> im more civerlised Im just having my ice cream straight
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm good at complicated. Which reminds me, how's your bobble flower? :roll:
Click to expand...

Um, currently unravelled but I haven't given up, just too excited to concentrate!!


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> bobble flower????????


Yes I know, it's Londy that's doing the bobble flower, put it down to a senior moment!!!!


----------



## shand

BRB loo break


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> im more civerlised Im just having my ice cream straight
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm good at complicated. Which reminds me, how's your bobble flower? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, currently unravelled but I haven't given up, just too excited to concentrate!!
Click to expand...

I've got to sort out some knitting to do on the train. xx


----------



## shand

Im going to say goodnight now, as have some things to do and want to do some work on the blanky as well see you tomorrow hugs shand


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening...I may have to run quick hahahaha...


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> Im going to say goodnight now, as have some things to do and want to do some work on the blanky as well see you tomorrow hugs shand


See you tomorrow, sleep well xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good evening...I may have to run quick hahahaha...


Hello, lovely to see you here. How you doing? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a quick update. We all missed your terribly.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening...I may have to run quick hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, lovely to see you here. How you doing? xxx
Click to expand...

Very rough love..I've never felt quite like this before I don't think.I can sit up in the chair for so long then nature sends me back to bed...I've never had a ciggy since Sunday... :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening...I may have to run quick hahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, lovely to see you here. How you doing? xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very rough love..I've never felt quite like this before I don't think.I can sit up in the chair for so long then nature sends me back to bed...I've never had a ciggy since Sunday... :shock:
Click to expand...

So sorry you are ill, wish I could do something to help. Just get as much rest as you can. How is DH coping with being the nurse. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hope you get a good nights sleep Susan. I'm going now to get myself sorted for tomorrow. Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## grandma susan

DH had been wonderful.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:42 am EST and -10'C (14'F). It's overcast, no snow. Just wanted to pop on here and say I'm OK, despite all the hacking, coughing, sneezing and being sick going on all around me at work. Major beeps to deal with since Friday. Have to get off to deal with them again today. Thank goodness for knit and crochet or I'm end up more off tilt than I normally am. 2 1/2 squares complete, 3 additional ones frogged, you would think I'd be an expert at this pattern by now.
> Talk to all of you as soon as I can.
> Bye for now.


Hi Nitzi, it takes about 6 x frogging, before the pattern sticks in your head, that's my experience anyway :lol:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> DH had been wonderful.


Hello Susan, welcolm back to the land of the living. Just remember to keep taking it easy for a while. xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> DH had been wonderful.


Big hug to DH xx


----------



## Xiang

So no-one is around, hope everyone has a good sleep, catch you later, maybe :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!


Evening Sharon. How are you? xx


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!


Hi Sharon. I'm on for a few minutes then things need to be done. How are you going?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon. How are you? xx
Click to expand...

Hello Purple - thought you'd gone


----------



## mumtoSophy

oh Yay Linky that is good news!! :XD: :XD: 

Purple Shand and Londy or is it Saxy or oh anyyay whoever is meting tomorrow have fun!

Susan I rang you during the day cos I'm outat night and cos it's free :XD: hahaha

Dreamweaver happy anniversary

Pam where's your marbles?? :XD: 

Judi, morning 

Binky happy teaching

Purly next Christmas is fine :XD: 

Tammie hiya

Nitz did a hi and fly bye earlier hope the beeps behave!

and anyone else hi and bye I'm off to bed :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> oh Yay Linky that is good news!! :XD: :XD:
> 
> Purple Shand and Londy or is it Saxy or oh anyyay whoever is meting tomorrow have fun!
> 
> Susan I rang you during the day cos I'm outat night and cos it's free :XD: hahaha
> 
> Dreamweaver happy anniversary
> 
> Pam where's your marbles?? :XD:
> 
> Judi, morning
> 
> Binky happy teaching
> 
> Purly next Christmas is fine :XD:
> 
> Tammie hiya
> 
> Nitz did a hi and fly bye earlier hope the beeps behave!
> 
> and anyone else hi and bye I'm off to bed :XD: :XD: :XD:


Night Sharon, sleep well xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Pat


patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon. How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Purple - thought you'd gone
Click to expand...

Hi Patticake, I thought I'd gone too, but forgot to log of so I'm back on for a few minutes. How was your day?


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh Yay Linky that is good news!! :XD: :XD:
> 
> Purple Shand and Londy or is it Saxy or oh anyyay whoever is meting tomorrow have fun!
> 
> Susan I rang you during the day cos I'm outat night and cos it's free :XD: hahaha
> 
> Dreamweaver happy anniversary
> 
> Pam where's your marbles?? :XD:
> 
> Judi, morning
> 
> Binky happy teaching
> 
> Purly next Christmas is fine :XD:
> 
> Tammie hiya
> 
> Nitz did a hi and fly bye earlier hope the beeps behave!
> 
> and anyone else hi and bye I'm off to bed :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Night Sharon, sleep well xx
Click to expand...

Night to you as well. Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go......


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> Hi Pat
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon. How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Purple - thought you'd gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patticake, I thought I'd gone too, but forgot to log of so I'm back on for a few minutes. How was your day?
Click to expand...

Pretty good so far - still earlyish only 8:20...


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pat
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon. How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Purple - thought you'd gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patticake, I thought I'd gone too, but forgot to log of so I'm back on for a few minutes. How was your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good so far - still earlyish only 8:20...
Click to expand...

Nearly 10 pm here, sorry my brain is definitely not working straight. Good morning.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to meet Londy and Shand tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mumtoSophy

erm were you lot lurking??


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to meet Londy and Shand tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


cause mayhem :XD: :XD:


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pat
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon. How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Purple - thought you'd gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patticake, I thought I'd gone too, but forgot to log of so I'm back on for a few minutes. How was your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good so far - still earlyish only 8:20...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly 10 pm here, sorry my brain is definitely not working straight. Good morning.
Click to expand...

No probs - sounds like you need to go to bed - have to have your energy up for all the excitement tomorrow


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> erm were you lot lurking??


Yep. :roll: :roll:


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> erm were you lot lurking??


Me lurk??? Never :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to meet Londy and Shand tomorrow. Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> cause mayhem :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

We will xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm were you lot lurking??
> 
> 
> 
> Me lurk??? Never :lol:
Click to expand...

hhhmm I checkd and no-one was on!


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to meet Londy and Shand tomorrow. Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> cause mayhem :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Will that place ever recover??


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pat
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon. How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Purple - thought you'd gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patticake, I thought I'd gone too, but forgot to log of so I'm back on for a few minutes. How was your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good so far - still earlyish only 8:20...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly 10 pm here, sorry my brain is definitely not working straight. Good morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No probs - sounds like you need to go to bed - have to have your energy up for all the excitement tomorrow
Click to expand...

I think your right. Anyone for hot chocolate?


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I have to go to bed now I is tired :thumbdown: 


laters xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pat
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon. How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Purple - thought you'd gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patticake, I thought I'd gone too, but forgot to log of so I'm back on for a few minutes. How was your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good so far - still earlyish only 8:20...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly 10 pm here, sorry my brain is definitely not working straight. Good morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No probs - sounds like you need to go to bed - have to have your energy up for all the excitement tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your right. Anyone for hot chocolate?
Click to expand...

thanx for the offer but my bed backons nite xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> ok I have to go to bed now I is tired :thumbdown:
> 
> laters xxx


Night night.


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> erm were you lot lurking??
> 
> 
> 
> Me lurk??? Never :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hhhmm I checkd and no-one was on!
Click to expand...

I was reading back posts just not saying much - I'm the silent type in real life....well sometimes  . Interesting that it didn't show me as online. Can't figure how that thing works.


----------



## patrican

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pat
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in and going to do catchup from the last 6 pages!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening Sharon. How are you? xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello Purple - thought you'd gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Patticake, I thought I'd gone too, but forgot to log of so I'm back on for a few minutes. How was your day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty good so far - still earlyish only 8:20...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nearly 10 pm here, sorry my brain is definitely not working straight. Good morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No probs - sounds like you need to go to bed - have to have your energy up for all the excitement tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your right. Anyone for hot chocolate?
Click to expand...

Thanks but I'll decline for now - just had breakfast.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm going this time and will remember to loog of. Have a good day Patticake.
Night night everyone else.
I won;t be on in the morning as I am getting an earlish train to London.xx


----------



## patrican

Ok I do have to go and get things sorted so have a good sleep and enjoy tomorrow Purple , Shand and Londy. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

Back from a 45 min wellness exam. Guess what blood work fine everthing wonderful heart ect. 
Now for the bad news need bone denseity lose 1 1/2 in height, Need to see Eye ear nose and throat, hearing in left ear. Need eyes check again and a momogram. Other then that, I need to excersize more. Gee I am really doing good. Have to laugh no one said it was easy getting old.


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> oh Yay Linky that is good news!! :XD: :XD:
> 
> Purple Shand and Londy or is it Saxy or oh anyyay whoever is meting tomorrow have fun!
> 
> Susan I rang you during the day cos I'm outat night and cos it's free :XD: hahaha
> 
> Dreamweaver happy anniversary
> 
> Pam where's your marbles?? :XD:
> 
> Judi, morning
> 
> Binky happy teaching
> 
> Purly next Christmas is fine :XD:
> 
> Tammie hiya
> 
> Nitz did a hi and fly bye earlier hope the beeps behave!
> 
> and anyone else hi and bye I'm off to bed :XD: :XD: :XD:


Sharon's after your job, Yarni!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

theyarnlady said:


> Back from a 45 min wellness exam. Guess what blood work fine everthing wonderful heart ect.
> Now for the bad news need bone denseity lose 1 1/2 in height, Need to see Eye ear nose and throat, hearing in left ear. Need eyes check again and a momogram. Other then that, I need to excersize more. Gee I am really doing good. Have to laugh no one said it was easy getting old.


That's weird Yarni, had my cholesterol blood done yesterday and the mams next week, we should compare notes!! They tell everyone to exercise more, I hate exercise, I just try and walk really fast when I go out! I almost think they know too much these days, they all but turn you inside out to have a good look!! Still I guess they know best! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Time for bed then off to town to meet Purp & Shand tomorrow, YAY!! Will tell you all about it on Friday! Take care everyone, GS get well soon dear, we worry about you!
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## nitz8catz

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It's 6:24 pm EST and 0' C (32' F). Go figure, it's warmer now than it was this morning.
Linky, yay for the good news. Hope your doctor gets that part that he wants soon.
Purple, Shand and Londy have fun tomorrow.
Yarni, I always gaain more weight when it's cold out. Maybe if I did any winter sports...
GSusan hope you feel better soon.
Sharon, remember to take a breath now and again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Everyone is offline so I'm going to knit.


----------



## pearlone

So happy for you Linky that you won your disability. The judge surely will keep his word. Happy Anniversary Jynx and many more happy years ahead. Sorry I missed you Patticake, Binky and Sharon. Purple, Londy and Shand, have a wonderful time in London tomorrow. I wish all the tenas could be there with you. GS You take care and have doctor come back if medicine is not working. Can't afford to get dehydrated. Maybe you need some IV therapy to give your tummy a rest and keep you hydrated. Hope not necessary. Very concerned about you. Had a water breakage in the park late this afternoon, by supper time still no water. Ordered take out. Came home from picking up dinner and yep, water back on. Can't win for trying.lol Going to work on the you know whats tonight. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## binkbrice

Hi Nitzi


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Hi Nitzi


Hi Bink
How are you,eh?
Planning tomorrow lessons for the school kids?


----------



## binkbrice

Purple, Londy, and Shand

Do us proud tomorrow


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nitzi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bink
> How are you,eh?
> Planning tomorrow lessons for the school kids?
Click to expand...

yeah earth science quiz tomorrow
and I have had a relapse sinuses are all stopped up


----------



## binkbrice

Nitzi I am going to call it a night and work on this blanket a little while before going back to bed Hugs Binky


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to sign off for tonight too. I'm having a tension problem, can't imagine why.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I just read it LOL
> 
> Have you read the one about how to give a cat a pill ?
> TOTALLY funny !!
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am back from my hearing
> 
> ...
> 
> The Judge said he was ruling in my favor
> Lets hope he sticks to his word !!!!
> But if all goes well , this will mean i won my case and will get my disability


That is fantastic Ange, now things might stat looking up for you :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

theyarnlady said:


> Back from blood letting, hate fasting went in early just so I could have a cup of coffee,can't stand that.
> 
> Doctors app. this afternnon, and one tomorrow, then done for year hopefully.
> Can't stay long hope all are on the mend, especially you dear Susan. arm wraps around the world to you lady.


Bloodletting is a perfect description. I love that I go to the GP and the oncologist within the same week and they BOTH draw blood. They are in the same facility... Why can't the coordinate????? I have to do this crud every 6 months. Hoope you are all done this week.... It gets boring......


----------



## Dreamweaver

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn.... I can see that something has happened with Linky and I don't have time to catch up right now....... I owe everybody and their cousin a note... Have to pick up mom in 20 minutes to take for dentist consultation, then on to get her hair cut and styled. Guess we need a bite of lunch in between. I look like something the cat dragged in. Maybe the hair stylist will take pity and stay open late tomorrow to do someting to ME!!!!!
> 
> Today is anniversary. Don't know how to fit in a gift and card shopping, but I'd better. Told him this morning, I figured he would just turn me in after all the fun stuff going on around here lately..... I did recieve a lovely glazed mexican type planter with what I think is an English wallflower perennial and some yummy candy and a card. He is also making one of my favorite dinners tonight. Port tenderloin in an apricot jam glaze. Hope EVERYONE is feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Jynx & DH, how many years? Dinner sounds wonderful, I think I could cheerfully tuck into that!!
Click to expand...

Gerry always tells people he was born married and he does not remember pre-Jynx. In truth it has been 48 years. The fun year will be 50 because it will be our #1 DD's 25th so I think we should have a big family trip, party, something. BTW dinner was fabulous with spaetzle and fresh brussel sprouts pan sauted with pine nuts... Good red wine as well.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> think I will join you with some toffee ice cream, just to keep you company of course
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being a real pig and having mine with toffee sauce and sour cream.
Click to expand...

Now that is a new one on me...sour cream on ice cream? Maybe your sour cream is not like ours.....


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> think I will join you with some toffee ice cream, just to keep you company of course
> 
> 
> 
> I'm being a real pig and having mine with toffee sauce and sour cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is a new one on me...sour cream on ice cream? Maybe your sour cream is not like ours.....
Click to expand...

Hello Purple, Londy and Jinx, how is everything with you three. I have just been internet shopping - again - cant seem to stop myself sometimes :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Yoo Hoo... Anybody home? I have just spent an hour reading all the hi's and byes on the last 10 pages and have learned two good things and 2 bad things.... 

Sorry that you are still not feeling great GS..... Do not wait to have doc back.... This has gone on long enough. Now don't shoot the messenger, but if you have been all week without a ciggy... the hardest part is over... quit...

Shand's DD is sick (not good) but trip to London is still a go(good).

That takes care of the bad... For the good....

Linky won disabillity and is not having to sit on tenderhooks for a month. YEAH..... 

Tammie is knitting socks.... and tearing right through them.

Now, did I miss anything of substance?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Since all of you are sleeping or doing something worthwhile, I'm going to give you a brief rundown on day and go to bed. I owe lots of PM's, but brain is on half power right now...

Took mom to dentist and ittook two hours. She will normaly only wait 15 minutes before leaving, so this did not start off well. She has a tiny mouth and made them sto aftet 2 X-rays. She wants the artificial tooth but didn't want to hear anything about the sore gum she has from wearing an appliance to bed, any of the cavities that she has, the factthat the root of the broken tooth still has to be extracted............. I'm going to have to find ANOTHER dentist so that she hears the same thing or worse twice before we get any work done.... 

We then went to hair salon. Darling place ina little house and all the stations are made of different old dressing tables, fireplace roaring, wooden floors, overstuffed lounge chairs near each station so a friend can visit. It really was lovely and they did a great job on mom's hair and then were able to squeeze me in. YEAH... YEAH... YEAH... Gave us a discount because my DD had referred us and told me if I couldn't manage the cut they gave me, to come back and they would do it shorter.... (no charge - I think).... 

Went to 3 stores trying to find the cologne DH wanted but couldn't so bought a lovely shirt, chocolate, aloe vera (wrapped it just because he had asked for it the other day and I couldn't find it...)and we managed to beat him home by 5 minutes.

Had mom stay for dinner (a great meal) and then took her home. As we were going through work to be done Friday before brother arrives, she actually agreed that the bureau in the guestroom was just ridiculously in the way and we should move it into closet. I HAVE BEEN TELLING HER THIS EVERY DAY FOR 3 WEEKS. Will be moving it Friday AM.... Also got her to agree to let us remove chair and humidifier from garage..... YEAH 

Now you all know why I needed a hair cut. I needed to make it harder to get hold of so as not to pull it all out when frustrated!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oh, forgot to say that I am going to friend's tomorrow and knit ALL day and then home to watch hockey game. Wish I had the yarn to work on a certain unstarted project.... but think I can finish my sweater to mark one thing off the list... Hope London is still standing when I check in tomorrow night and that all you sickies are miraculously cured. (I, myself, am still hacking and wearing Tenas, but Dr. is at other location tomorrow and only in half day Friday. I WILL go again next week if this week-end doesn't fix it..)

Minor note, they called to schedule infusion I wanted for the medication to improve bone density. YEAH I hated taking that pill once a week - never remembered - couldn't eat for an hour... royal pain... This way I can get it all over for a YEAR.... I'm a happy camper and it only took bugging the two doctors 2 or 3 times each. Progress!!!

Night,, Bye.. Lights Out..


----------



## Xiang

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, forgot to say that I am going to friend's tomorrow and knit ALL day and then home to watch hockey game. Wish I had the yarn to work on a certain unstarted project.... but think I can finish my sweater to mark one thing off the list... Hope London is still standing when I check in tomorrow night and that all you sickies are miraculously cured. (I, myself, am still hacking and wearing Tenas, but Dr. is at other location tomorrow and only in half day Friday. I WILL go again next week if this week-end doesn't fix it..)
> 
> Minor note, they called to schedule infusion I wanted for the medication to improve bone density. YEAH I hated taking that pill once a week - never remembered - couldn't eat for an hour... royal pain... This way I can get it all over for a YEAR.... I'm a happy camper and it only took bugging the two doctors 2 or 3 times each. Progress!!!
> 
> Night,, Bye.. Lights Out..


Well I came on too late, didn't I. Night Jinx, have a good sleep xoxo


----------



## shand

morning everyone, I dont think anyone is here yet, byt Im showered creamed and powdered all ready for the big day, my taxi will be here in about 1/2 hour to take me to the station and then Im of on the big adventure,I have had so much advice from mychildren about what to do and what not to do, they sound just like me when they where going on a field trip for school, how the wheel turns, will talk to you all tonight hugs shand


----------



## grandma susan

Morning everyone. Well today is the big meet isn't it? It will be a great day in hystory. I'm a bit late this morning. Tummy feels a lot better and I feel more settled. I still haven't eaten anything and I'm beginning to get sick of sitting, so there's progress I'm pleased to say.It looks like I'm too late to see anybody? All of you have a great day..


----------



## mumtoSophy

morning 


I HAVE NEWS :XD: 

all will be revealed later  :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

Hhhmmmmm ....... It's all quiet on the western front, the natives are all occupied with their daily activities, and no-one is available to chat with me :roll: :XD: :lol:

Maybe will catch up with some-one later xxxxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

I'm lurking :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> I'm lurking :XD:


Stop lurking and tell me the big news promise I won't tell a soul. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

My arm is hurting so, they gave me a shot, I thiink they used live bullets.


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning and good night all.
Nktzs may the beeps be few and the tnesion (knitting be least tension) Slap him silly I say.
Jynxs hope you have a quite day and fun with your friend.
Don't have to worry about the London tribe, The town will never be the same.
Ah my dear Susan, you go girl, glad you are feeling a little better.
Sharon really I won't tell



I Want Chili tonight, wanted it last night, just want chili. 
Big day Dr.s app. then done yeah. Not really but major ones done.


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> morning
> 
> I HAVE NEWS :XD:
> 
> all will be revealed later  :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


That's right leave so you won't tell me news that I wouldn't tell anyone else. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady

I am going to have a big cup of hot double chocolate cocoa Sharon. Just cause you won't share with me I shall not share with you. nay nay nay ah.


----------



## theyarnlady

To all . Because I have a life or what I consider a life. The Tena News will be reported by Assit. Editors, Sharon, and Nitz. Ajust I can't be everything to everone, except husband, I have fool him for years. OR has he fool me?? That is the question for today. Care to comment???


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> To all . Because I have a life or what I consider a life. The Tena News will be reported by Assit. Editors, Sharon, and Nitz. Ajust I can't be everything to everone, except husband, I have fool him for years. OR has he fool me?? That is the question for today. Care to comment???


sorry? Je nais comprendez vous lol! what are you waffling about???


----------



## mumtoSophy

anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.


----------



## theyarnlady

I just must share this today I see my Neurologist. So she can tell me how my brain has a justed . I think it has adjested very well. Yes I know you all are saying she spelt it wrong. No I didn't, I am a jested very well thank you.
Have you ever notice you go to those white coated Dr.s and you feel o.k. and come out feeling like your body has been told it is falling apart. Just don't beleive them. I am as normal as apple pie, it's just they all want a piece of it.
Not I I say. I am not stupid, just a little a justment and I am fine.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
Click to expand...

I'm expecting..................


----------



## mumtoSophy

theyarnlady said:


> I just must share this today I see my Neurologist. So she can tell me how my brain has a justed . I think it has adjested very well. Yes I know you all are saying she spelt it wrong. No I didn't, I am a jested very well thank you.
> Have you ever notice you go to those white coated Dr.s and you feel o.k. and come out feeling like your body has been told it is falling apart. Just don't beleive them. I am as normal as apple pie, it's just they all want a piece of it.
> Not I I say. I am not stupid, just a little a justment and I am fine.


so what has your brain ajusted to?? or from??

did I miss something??

 xx


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm expecting..................
Click to expand...

expecting WHAT ??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## mumtoSophy

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm expecting..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting WHAT ??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Click to expand...

 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm expecting..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting WHAT ??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Expecting to cry ? Say the words woman !!! Your killing me with suspense and me ol ticker cannot handle that right now !!

ok it can ... but still ........


----------



## linkan

SHARON ! 

MUST TYPE FASTER ! lol


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
Click to expand...

What S? are we doing S??? I thought we were doing Q's Or was it T's . U R suuurree.


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I have to go now! I'll be back in about 6 hours or so 

byeeeeeeee xxxxx


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What S? are we doing S??? I thought we were doing Q's Or was it T's . U R suuurree.
Click to expand...

Hey you , how are ya ? other than the ajestment


----------



## pearlone

Sharon what are you EXPECTING, don't leave us hanging!!!!!!


----------



## linkan

mumtoSophy said:


> ok I have to go now! I'll be back in about 6 hours or so
> 
> byeeeeeeee xxxxx


I dont think so !!!!!

DONT MAKE ME COME OVER THERE !!! 
Expecting WHAT SHARON ?!?!?!?!?!?!  

ooooooooooooo
thats just mean haha


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What S? are we doing S??? I thought we were doing Q's Or was it T's . U R suuurree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you , how are ya ? other than the ajestment
Click to expand...

I won't know how ajested I am tell I get there, but who know's I may just go ajesting myself today. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I have to go now! I'll be back in about 6 hours or so
> 
> byeeeeeeee xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so !!!!!
> 
> DONT MAKE ME COME OVER THERE !!!
> Expecting WHAT SHARON ?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ooooooooooooo
> thats just mean haha
Click to expand...

Ins't it i think she said she is expecting?? Hi Linky


----------



## linkan

theyarnlady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I have to go now! I'll be back in about 6 hours or so
> 
> byeeeeeeee xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so !!!!!
> 
> DONT MAKE ME COME OVER THERE !!!
> Expecting WHAT SHARON ?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ooooooooooooo
> thats just mean haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ins't it i think she said she is expecting?? Hi Linky
Click to expand...

Hi , She did , but she said it in such a way as i am not sure what to .. expect LOL

Might as well , i sometimes think we can adjust ourselves better than the docs over here in this part of the world Pam .

But let us know how it goes , dont take any crap off them !!


----------



## theyarnlady

mumtoSophy said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just must share this today I see my Neurologist. So she can tell me how my brain has a justed . I think it has adjested very well. Yes I know you all are saying she spelt it wrong. No I didn't, I am a jested very well thank you.
> Have you ever notice you go to those white coated Dr.s and you feel o.k. and come out feeling like your body has been told it is falling apart. Just don't beleive them. I am as normal as apple pie, it's just they all want a piece of it.
> Not I I say. I am not stupid, just a little a justment and I am fine.
> 
> 
> 
> so what has your brain ajusted to?? or from??
> 
> did I miss something??
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

Not much, My brain is like a screw sometime they think I need ajesting, Just tighten up the bolts a little. :shock:


----------



## linkan

Ok i cant wait around any longer for her to answer  
I was popping in to see how all of youse was doing  
And i a m gonna go back to bed now  
I was sleeping pretty good , till the dogs tail hit me in the face !!! I look over and he is sleeping the WRONG way with his hind end up by our heads !!!! YUCKY !! made him turn around and now i am ready for my pillow again ..
Been up and down all night again .. of course but tired enough i think i can sleep a few more lol .... 
have a great day , good luck Pam  

Hi Pearly  
Talk to you all later 
 
XOXO


----------



## theyarnlady

linkan said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok I have to go now! I'll be back in about 6 hours or so
> 
> byeeeeeeee xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so !!!!!
> 
> DONT MAKE ME COME OVER THERE !!!
> Expecting WHAT SHARON ?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ooooooooooooo
> thats just mean haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ins't it i think she said she is expecting?? Hi Linky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi , She did , but she said it in such a way as i am not sure what to .. expect LOL
> 
> Might as well , i sometimes think we can adjust ourselves better than the docs over here in this part of the world Pam .
> 
> But let us know how it goes , dont take any crap off them !!
Click to expand...

Don't worry so, I'll be very a jested to it when done.


----------



## PENGWIN

HELLO EVERYONE .... I'm supposed to be putting romantic quotations onto place cards. 

Sharon you have our attention - please spills the beans, pretty please.

Your squares are on their way....

.....and now to romance.

Pengwin xx


----------



## pearlone

Morning Linky, Yarni Sharon and Xiang and GS. Chilly overcast morning here in Florida. Roofers are to come today and put new roof on house. While they work I plan to knit.Glad to hear GS feeling some improvement.Yarni I feel the same way you do about doctors. Prefer to stay away from some of them.lol Hope the ladies have a fun day in London.Wish Sharon wouldn't have left, wonder what she is expecting??????????Any guesses??????????


----------



## pearlone

Hi Pengwin, have fun looking up romantic verses.


----------



## pearlone

Well off for now. See everyone later.


----------



## theyarnlady

Do you know why I love my Dr.s visit yesterday???
Because I felt so good going in and came out with
I am deaf
blind
and srinking
Now wasn't that fun. Don't know if I am speeling right as I can't see the screen
What did you say, I am spinking
Have to get a high chair, seem to be sitting kind of low today and having trouble seeing the screen, What did you say I am tinking.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> HELLO EVERYONE .... I'm supposed to be putting romantic quotations onto place cards.
> 
> Sharon you have our attention - please spills the beans, pretty please.
> 
> Your squares are on their way....
> 
> .....and now to romance.
> 
> Pengwin xx


What did you say, I can't see you have to get a bar stool, chair not high enough.


----------



## grandma susan

I've had 2 photo's and texts from the 3 muskateers in London...They look very happy with wine in their hands...Purple has bought some yarn...Guess what colour? I've received another get well card today, from Purple this time. My friend down the back who used to be BP! who is now BP2, might just be coming BP1 again. She has been doing some personal shopping for me. BP1 has yet to ring me!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> morning
> 
> I HAVE NEWS :XD:
> 
> all will be revealed later  :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


I know...I know...I know....... she's having twins hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> To all . Because I have a life or what I consider a life. The Tena News will be reported by Assit. Editors, Sharon, and Nitz. Ajust I can't be everything to everone, except husband, I have fool him for years. OR has he fool me?? That is the question for today. Care to comment???


Does Sharon and Nitze know about this hahahaha?


----------



## grandma susan

theyarnlady said:


> I just must share this today I see my Neurologist. So she can tell me how my brain has a justed . I think it has adjested very well. Yes I know you all are saying she spelt it wrong. No I didn't, I am a jested very well thank you.
> Have you ever notice you go to those white coated Dr.s and you feel o.k. and come out feeling like your body has been told it is falling apart. Just don't beleive them. I am as normal as apple pie, it's just they all want a piece of it.
> Not I I say. I am not stupid, just a little a justment and I am fine.


Pam, I think a lot of us need adjustment. Isn't that normality in this group? :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm expecting..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting WHAT ??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
Click to expand...

She's going to cause another riot here hahahaha....oh dear God, we had enough last week....Don't start Sharon....You'll have us knitting baby clothes.....


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm expecting..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> expecting WHAT ??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's going to cause another riot here hahahaha....oh dear God, we had enough last week....Don't start Sharon....You'll have us knitting baby clothes.....
Click to expand...

Don't laugh we just might have to . Hey dear lady at least you are up for a bit. and you are getting your humor back. :XD:


----------



## grandma susan

Hello Yarni....?How are you?


----------



## PENGWIN

theyarnlady said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO EVERYONE .... I'm supposed to be putting romantic quotations onto place cards.
> 
> Sharon you have our attention - please spills the beans, pretty please.
> 
> Your squares are on their way....
> 
> .....and now to romance.
> 
> Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say, I can't see you have to get a bar stool, chair not high enough.
Click to expand...

Got a bumbo you could borrow but you would need to put it on the table next to the puter.


----------



## theyarnlady

PENGWIN said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO EVERYONE .... I'm supposed to be putting romantic quotations onto place cards.
> 
> Sharon you have our attention - please spills the beans, pretty please.
> 
> Your squares are on their way....
> 
> .....and now to romance.
> 
> Pengwin xx
> 
> 
> 
> What did you say, I can't see you have to get a bar stool, chair not high enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a bumbo you could borrow but you would need to put it on the table next to the puter.
Click to expand...

aabaut I can't see, What did you say? you got a bummer I could use? or bum???


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> Hello Yarni....?How are you?


I am a lot better then you are feeling. Are you able to eat a bit??


----------



## grandma susan

I'm beginning to feel peckish mmmm....there's a good sign.


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. Well today is the big meet isn't it? It will be a great day in hystory. I'm a bit late this morning. Tummy feels a lot better and I feel more settled. I still haven't eaten anything and I'm beginning to get sick of sitting, so there's progress I'm pleased to say.It looks like I'm too late to see anybody? All of you have a great day..


Hi Grandma Susan glad you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

glad to hear it Susan, and when you do eat you'll feel even better as long as you don't overdo it.
Keep warm and comfy. We're all rooting for you (if I can say that when there are people from outside the UK!)


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. Well today is the big meet isn't it? It will be a great day in hystory. I'm a bit late this morning. Tummy feels a lot better and I feel more settled. I still haven't eaten anything and I'm beginning to get sick of sitting, so there's progress I'm pleased to say.It looks like I'm too late to see anybody? All of you have a great day..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grandma Susan glad you are feeling better :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I've just had half a bowl of soup and enjoyed it. I'm on the way, I hope...Don't want this again. Still haven't had a ciggy yet. since Sunday.


----------



## theyarnlady

grandma susan said:


> I'm beginning to feel peckish mmmm....there's a good sign.


Well just don't peckish to much today there is always tomorrow. :thumbup: 
I am leaving you now have to get ready for appt. with head doctor. Be glad when all these yearly visit are over with. They are such lovely times to spend doing nothing listening to what is ???? I could use some shopping time and accomplish more. :XD: arm wraps and take care now Pam


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> glad to hear it Susan, and when you do eat you'll feel even better as long as you don't overdo it.
> Keep warm and comfy. We're all rooting for you (if I can say that when there are people from outside the UK!)


Saxy the lovely messages and card from you all have helped me . You've all proved to be my true friends. It's touching. :thumbup: I actually got my wool out today and needles for the you know whats...that's as far as it's got. haha


----------



## SaxonLady

Susan, you may be able to use this as a means to give up smoking! Your body obviously knows it's not good for you.


----------



## SaxonLady

keep looking at the wool and needles. They might do themselves! I've only knitted two so far. I'm miles behiond everyone else.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> Susan, you may be able to use this as a means to give up smoking! Your body obviously knows it's not good for you.


I can't say it's not in my mind but it's been hard today. But I still haven't. I know I'm not brave enough and I hate to be under pressure. I've got an inhilator in my cupboard that I bought for the plane to USA I may have a turn of that.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> keep looking at the wool and needles. They might do themselves! I've only knitted two so far. I'm miles behiond everyone else.


I haven't started. I thought 1 a month hahahaha......


----------



## Dreamweaver

theyarnlady said:


> Back from a 45 min wellness exam. Guess what blood work fine everthing wonderful heart ect.
> Now for the bad news need bone denseity lose 1 1/2 in height, Need to see Eye ear nose and throat, hearing in left ear. Need eyes check again and a momogram. Other then that, I need to excersize more. Gee I am really doing good. Have to laugh no one said it was easy getting old.


Growing old is definitely NOT for the faint-hearted. (Well, actually, it IS!) DH always says that if he knew he was going to live this long, he would have taken better care of himself....

That bone density thing is why I'm going in to get infusion Thurs.(Reclast) though I haven't lost any height. Do you take any medication for that (Fosamax, Boniva?) There is a medication called Fortea that is supposed to actually build bone. Too expensive for me, but would love to take it. Weight bearing exercise, like walking, is also supposed to be very helpful.. (Texas is Hot. WI is cold... just what we need to do . Huh?) Got to get back to more walking myself. 
Just got squished myself and finally had a Dr. mention that the extra weight MIGHT be stress related.. DUH!!!! Eyers checked and still waiting for cataracts to get operable... That hearing thing can be a mixed blessing. A great excuse to be selective and keep everyone on their toes....

Glad all the other reports were good. If we couldn't laugh, we'd all be drowned in tears....


----------



## SaxonLady

I love that statement with the comment underneath about not doing today....


----------



## SaxonLady

Jynx, we are all drowned in tears - of laughter. It's what keeps us tenas sane. Errrr.. well, perhaps not exactly sane.


----------



## SaxonLady

SaxonLady said:


> I love that statement with the comment underneath about not doing today....


that was aimed at Susan!


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I love that statement with the comment underneath about not doing today....


It's my motto....


----------



## binkbrice

Hello Everyone! well it finally got cold here but it still is not to bad in the low 30's right now

Last night I made progress on the baby blanket I did like almost 10 rows in between sneezing and blowing the nose.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Hello Everyone! well it finally got cold here but it still is not to bad in the low 30's right now
> 
> Last night I made progress on the baby blanket I did like almost 10 rows in between sneezing and blowing the nose.


Have you got cold Linky? the weather's on alert here. there were 90 accidents on 1 road today due to black ice. Our house is on a little hill and only us use the road, it's just a sheet of ice. Snow is due tonight.again.


----------



## binkbrice

I have to drive DH to the doctor today as he is still not able to drive himself
I wish I coulda got another appt for me at the same time I just finished my antibiotics and I almost feel worse


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone! well it finally got cold here but it still is not to bad in the low 30's right now
> 
> Last night I made progress on the baby blanket I did like almost 10 rows in between sneezing and blowing the nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got cold Linky? the weather's on alert here. there were 90 accidents on 1 road today due to black ice. Our house is on a little hill and only us use the road, it's just a sheet of ice. Snow is due tonight.again.
Click to expand...

Yeah i got something, I was miserable yesterday
it is supposed to be in the teens tonight so yeah maybe a few days can kill the germs going around


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I have to drive DH to the doctor today as he is still not able to drive himself
> I wish I coulda got another appt for me at the same time I just finished my antibiotics and I almost feel worse


Can't you just ask to see a dr for a prescription?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Good Morning, afternoon?... Yes, we Tenas are all drowning in SOMETHING...... I had high hopes of catching up, with all the chatterboxes off today, but I have to leave to go knit with friend about 15 minutes ago!!! I'm sure there will be way too many pages of folly this evening.

Hate to shout and run...... Hope you are having a great day. 

Glad to see Susan fed up with laying about.

Want to hear just shat is going on with Sopny's mom. Bet it has something to do with the young star!!!!

Gotta Runnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to drive DH to the doctor today as he is still not able to drive himself
> I wish I coulda got another appt for me at the same time I just finished my antibiotics and I almost feel worse
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just ask to see a dr for a prescription?
Click to expand...

They are really hard to get in to see I have waited up to 3 1/2 hours before


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Morning, afternoon?... Yes, we Tenas are all drowning in SOMETHING...... I had high hopes of catching up, with all the chatterboxes off today, but I have to leave to go knit with friend about 15 minutes ago!!! I'm sure there will be way too many pages of folly this evening.
> 
> Hate to shout and run...... Hope you are having a great day.
> 
> Glad to see Susan fed up with laying about.
> 
> Want to hear just shat is going on with Sopny's mom. Bet it has something to do with the young star!!!!
> 
> Gotta Runnnnnnnnnnnnnn


Have a great afternoon Jynx..It's getting darker and colder here.


----------



## Dreamweaver

mumtoSophy said:


> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm expecting..................
Click to expand...

REALLY? CONGRATULATIONS.... CONGRATULATIONs.... CONGRATULATIONS... So the star is goingto have to share the spotlight? That is delightful.....

Hate that I really have to run RIGHT NOW and can't stay to see if you are pulling leg, continue celebrating or.................


----------



## grandma susan

Saxy, I've had 2 photo's of the three muskateers in London...They had wine in their hands. hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

Dreamweaver said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm expecting..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY? CONGRATULATIONS.... CONGRATULATIONs.... CONGRATULATIONS... So the star is goingto have to share the spotlight? That is delightful.....
> 
> Hate that I really have to run RIGHT NOW and can't stay to see if you are pulling leg, continue celebrating or.................
Click to expand...

Jynx....Sharons NOT expecting.......


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to drive DH to the doctor today as he is still not able to drive himself
> I wish I coulda got another appt for me at the same time I just finished my antibiotics and I almost feel worse
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just ask to see a dr for a prescription?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are really hard to get in to see I have waited up to 3 1/2 hours before
Click to expand...

We used to before we did appointment systems. However if you need you anti biotics it might be worth it?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Saxy, I've had 2 photo's of the three muskateers in London...They had wine in their hands. hahaha


surely not. Not wine!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PENGWIN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want to know my news ??? :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> yes ..... OR ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY YOU'VE DONE YOUR S........... on 132 stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm expecting..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY? CONGRATULATIONS.... CONGRATULATIONs.... CONGRATULATIONS... So the star is goingto have to share the spotlight? That is delightful.....
> 
> Hate that I really have to run RIGHT NOW and can't stay to see if you are pulling leg, continue celebrating or.................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jynx....Sharons NOT expecting.......
Click to expand...

she says she is, we just don't know WHAT.


----------



## grandma susan

Got to go now might be back soon.....


----------



## binkbrice

Bye Grandma Susan!


----------



## SaxonLady

I gotta go too. Gotta rescue number 1 son from financial ruin. In other words he's skint and MumsBank is coming to the rescue! Again.


----------



## binkbrice

Bye Saxy!

I gotta go get ready to take DH to his appt.


----------



## London Girl

Good evening everyone!!Ok, this me getting in first LOL! had a really lovely day in London with PurpleV and Shand and I think I can now safely let them loose on you in York !!! Thank you girls! By the way, this is us in the ladies loo at Joihn Lewis!! The building was leaning even more after the wine!!


----------



## London Girl

Hi Shand, you're showing online so I hope you're really there! Very good day thanks dear, hope your journey wasn't too bad and sorry for trying to put you on the wrong train that wasnt going anywhere!! :lol:


----------



## shand

IM here and thanks for a wonderfull day, I think I talked more todaythan I have for the last 18 months, but would do it again when I ger my energy back I think its gone south with everything else,


----------



## shand

the photo came out well didnt it, not many people have been snaped in john lewises loo have thay


----------



## shand

what is sharon expecting, please someone spill thebeans, do we need to start knitting baby clothes


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> the photo came out well didnt it, not many people have been snaped in john lewises loo have thay


Haha, you both only stopped there cos the tiles were purple!!

:lol:

Out again at 7 with my neice to some sort of pub band gig! Hope she just sits me in a corner where I can snooze!! XXX


----------



## shand

Im going in the shower now, then putting jammies on and feet up om couch, not going to move till its timefor bed


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> Im going in the shower now, then putting jammies on and feet up om couch, not going to move till its timefor bed


Good for you!! Night, night!!x


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok, I've made it home too. What a lovely day, thank you Londy and Shand.

MY DAY IN LONDON

Bright and early Mr P gave me a lift down to the station. Jumped out of th4 car and ran up the steps to the tickert office. It was closed! Came out of station and found the automatic ticket machine. Took my place in the queue. Arrived at the front of the queue and was confronted by this screen. Well, how should I know which button to press? Fortunately there was a very nice man who took pity on me and showed me which button to press. He even waited until I got my ticket and then asked me if I know which platform I wanted. There are only two at Camberley.
The train arrived on time so I got on. Now I had to change trains at Ascot. Ok how hard can it be get of one train, get on another. Ascot station is undergoing refurbishment so i had to go down the subway out into the street, round the side of the station and back on the other platford. Hurrah the train arrived. I found a seat and knitted my way to Waterloo. The train was on time. 
'Meet me by the escalator next to Burger King' said Londy. So who stole the escalator and hid Burger King behind some boarding. Fortunately Londy saw me coming (I wonder how she recognised me) and was waving frantically. So we met up and after a quick hello we took to the Underground to go and find Shand.

We lept on the Underground and just about mananged to stop talking in time to get of at Marylebone station and arrive just before Shand's train pulled in. More hellos and then back on the train to Oxford Circus. We headed for John Lewis. Stopped in the coffee shop there for ages talking. And of course the haberdashery department was on the same floor as the cafe.
And do you know I was forced to buy some yarn
We visited the loo and took our photos, as you do.
We then headed off for Berwick Street where there are some lovely fabric shops at astronomical prices! Hunger had set in and we found a very nice bistro and basically stuffed our faces.
Several hours later we walked down to Carnaby Street and found a sweet little yarn shop in a small courtyard. Londy and Shand bought some lilac yarn.
By this time it was getting late and we headed back to the underground and Londy took Shand to Marylebone to get her train while I headed of to Waterloo to get my train.

It was a fabulous day and we didn't stop talking, well just a bit to eat and drink. Talkiing of which we managed to polish off a bottle of rose between us and then Londy had a crepe swimming in Grand Marniere. And with the coffee the waitress brought us all a pear liquer with the compliments of the house!


----------



## shand

dont belive everything you read, there was no are twisting done by me


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> dont belive everything you read, there was no are twisting done by me


Hi Shand, Glad you made it home safely. I have now finished the square I started on the way to London. Much to the amusement of the young man that was sitting next to me on the train.

Thank you for a lovely day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> dont belive everything you read, there was no are twisting done by me


No, but quite a lot of rock and roll xx


----------



## shand

miss purple it was a wonderfull day thank you and londy


----------



## shand

I have just been looking at the stich and craft fair at olympia, it is very tempting, what day are you and londy going


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> I have just been looking at the stich and craft fair at olympia, it is very tempting, what day are you and londy going


I'm going on the Saturday, 17 March. I've booked ticket and coach to go from Camberley station. It is lovely and one of the best shows round. xx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> keep looking at the wool and needles. They might do themselves! I've only knitted two so far. I'm miles behiond everyone else.


Hi Saxy. I have only just cast on my third one, so you aren't the only one who is miles behind - no stress remember!! We do them as we can :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

Good morning/evening Purple & Shand, I hear London was a riot!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep looking at the wool and needles. They might do themselves! I've only knitted two so far. I'm miles behiond everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy. I have only just cast on my third one, so you aren't the only one who is miles behind - no stress remember!! We do them as we can :XD: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Morning Xiang. I finished my third one on the train home from London. xx How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> Good morning/evening Purple & Shand, I hear London was a riot!!!!!!


We had a brilliant time. Lots of talking, laughing, eating and drinking.


----------



## shand

miss purple and londy the market I was telling you about was at high wickam, but I dont know what day it was on


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/evening Purple & Shand, I hear London was a riot!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a brilliant time. Lots of talking, laughing, eating and drinking.
Click to expand...

Will London ever be the same again??

Anne & I are thinking about sending the s.....s for UK in a single package for distribution at York - dependant on cheapest postage & if enough items are finished - would you be able to PM a list of names of who is going there, then the items will be labeled for each person. Xoxo


----------



## shand

morning Xiang they wore me out but it was grate,but Im only on my 4th square so some of us are going to be a lot later than others,


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> miss purple and londy the market I was telling you about was at high wickam, but I dont know what day it was on


Right, might have to give it a look. I'll try googling it, xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep looking at the wool and needles. They might do themselves! I've only knitted two so far. I'm miles behiond everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy. I have only just cast on my third one, so you aren't the only one who is miles behind - no stress remember!! We do them as we can :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Xiang. I finished my third one on the train home from London. xx How are you?
Click to expand...

I cast on my third one at some ungodly hour this morning, then went to bed :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> miss purple and londy the market I was telling you about was at high wickam, but I dont know what day it was on


Just looked Tues, Friday and Saturday xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/evening Purple & Shand, I hear London was a riot!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a brilliant time. Lots of talking, laughing, eating and drinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will London ever be the same again??
> 
> Anne & I are thinking about sending the s.....s for UK in a single package for distribution at York - dependant on cheapest postage & if enough items are finished - would you be able to PM a list of names of who is going there, then the items will be labeled for each person. Xoxo
Click to expand...

That sounds like a good idea. xx pm on it's way.


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> morning Xiang they wore me out but it was grate,but Im only on my 4th square so some of us are going to be a lot later than others,


I think we may all be running at about the same rate, I need to work on something else over the next couple of days, I have 2 GK's with birthdays coming up & I need to finish their presents by Wednesday, so squares are on hold til they are done :thumbup:


----------



## shand

that sounds like a good idea xiang, I dont have a list of who is going maybe someone else can help with that, but you could post them to me,as I would be happy to take them to york for you


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/evening Purple & Shand, I hear London was a riot!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a brilliant time. Lots of talking, laughing, eating and drinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will London ever be the same again??
> 
> Anne & I are thinking about sending the s.....s for UK in a single package for distribution at York - dependant on cheapest postage & if enough items are finished - would you be able to PM a list of names of who is going there, then the items will be labeled for each person. Xoxo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a good idea. xx pm on it's way.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Now if only the ones across the pond lived closer together ....... :XD:


----------



## Xiang

shand said:


> that sounds like a good idea xiang, I dont have a list of who is going maybe someone else can help with that, but you could post them to me,as I would be happy to take them to york for you


Thanks Shand, now I really have to get knitting :lol:


----------



## shand

Im doing squares and a big aran jumper for DS, but the son comes first Im afraid as it is cold up in newcastle


----------



## mumtoSophy

evening


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> Im doing squares and a big aran jumper for DS, but the son comes first Im afraid as it is cold up in newcastle


Sounds nice. I'm still trying to work out what I'm going to do with the wool I bought today


----------



## mumtoSophy

so.........


I'm expecting................


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> evening


Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................


What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
Click to expand...

oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October


----------



## patrican

G'day from the antipodes. Today is a wonderful day for no particular reason, which is good enough in itself.


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

welll...........

I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today

hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## shand

mumtoSophy said:


> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................


we know that but what boy or girl, Ive got pink but will have to go out and bye blue


----------



## mumtoSophy

it was a bit naughty of me to keep you wound up but it certainly got your attention :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October
Click to expand...

Do you want to come and stay.


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Well done and doing happy dance for you :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to come and stay.
Click to expand...

maybe!


----------



## mumtoSophy

shand said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> we know that but what boy or girl, Ive got pink but will have to go out and bye blue
Click to expand...

I haven't a clue what you are talking about :roll: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

patrican said:


> G'day from the antipodes. Today is a wonderful day for no particular reason, which is good enough in itself.


Hi there Patticke a good day for no particular reason is a very good day. Enjoy it! Love and hugs


----------



## shand

I just put the baby patterns away for another day


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Oh that's brilliant. Are youy booked in to the same one as as?


----------



## shand

hi patty glad you had a good day, bet it wasnt as good as mine


----------



## mumtoSophy

shand said:


> I just put the baby patterns away for another day


heehee I'm too old for all that nonsense! that ship has sailed!!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> we know that but what boy or girl, Ive got pink but will have to go out and bye blue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't a clue what you are talking about :roll: :XD:
Click to expand...

Shand was on the wine today!


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's brilliant. Are youy booked in to the same one as as?
Click to expand...

micklegate?


----------



## Xiang

patrican said:


> G'day from the antipodes. Today is a wonderful day for no particular reason, which is good enough in itself.


Hello, you


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'day from the antipodes. Today is a wonderful day for no particular reason, which is good enough in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, you
Click to expand...

helloo to you tooo :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to come and stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe!
Click to expand...

We've got plenty of room. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

now it's official I AM GOING TO YORK :XD: :XD: 

am I going to be the only tee-total adult??


----------



## patrican

I'm working almost non stop during daylight hours on my froggy cross stitch and hoping to finish by the end of this weekend, yay!! Right now I have a headless frog and 2 complete frogs - so good not seeing a huge white space that needs to be filled with colour :mrgreen: .

Night time is the time for knitting and so far have one completely perfect 6x6 four sided thingy and one 51/2 x 61/4 which from this point on shall not be referred to again :lol: .


----------



## shand

I didnt need a lot of encouraging nor did anybody else I might add


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to come and stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've got plenty of room. xx
Click to expand...

are you near oxford? cos that's where we were planning on staying? Tony has a cousin there he wants to visit and I want to go to the shops and see a show or 3 :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's brilliant. Are youy booked in to the same one as as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> micklegate?
Click to expand...

Yes, did you tell them you wanted a room near us and have you booked breakfast. And I think we need to sort out somewhere for evening meals. Oh I am soooooooo pleased you are coming xxxxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's brilliant. Are youy booked in to the same one as as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> micklegate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, did you tell them you wanted a room near us and have you booked breakfast. And I think we need to sort out somewhere for evening meals. Oh I am soooooooo pleased you are coming xxxxx
Click to expand...

no I didn't book breakfast was I supposed to?? I can go and amend my booking


----------



## patrican

shand said:


> hi patty glad you had a good day, bet it wasnt as good as mine


No it "wasn't" as good as yours 'cos I haven't had it yet....or perhaps I have because my today is your yesterday ....hmmm could get confusing.

However considering that I you are possibly referring to your riotous time in London with certain others then no - definitely can't top that one. I gather you all had a fantabulous time. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> now it's official I AM GOING TO YORK :XD: :XD:
> 
> am I going to be the only tee-total adult??


Don't know, it doesn't matter I'm sure you can make up for it in chocolate!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Yippee, you are coming to YOrk. I've been keeping everything crossed for so long.


----------



## patrican

BRB - maths problems calling putting on teacher hat for a minute or 2.....


----------



## shand

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, did you tell them you wanted a room near us and have you booked breakfast. And I think we need to sort out somewhere for evening meals. Oh I am soooooooo pleased you are coming xxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's official I AM GOING TO YORK :XD: :XD:
> 
> am I going to be the only tee-total adult??
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, it doesn't matter I'm sure you can make up for it in chocolate!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Yippee, you are coming to YOrk. I've been keeping everything crossed for so long.
Click to expand...

I was speaking to some people who gave me the info I needed and then I went ahead and booked the travelodge, I even looked up how far it is from the train station and it's 5-to 10 mins walk so I'll be getting the bus!!


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's brilliant. Are youy booked in to the same one as as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> micklegate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, did you tell them you wanted a room near us and have you booked breakfast. And I think we need to sort out somewhere for evening meals. Oh I am soooooooo pleased you are coming xxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didn't book breakfast was I supposed to?? I can go and amend my booking
Click to expand...

No I haven't booked it yet, but I think it is cheaper if we book before hand and as there will be 10 of us it might be advisable to book it. I'm happy to do it for everyone, just need to check that everyone wants it. xx

Horrah Sharon and Sophy are coming to YOrk.....


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> I didnt need a lot of encouraging nor did anybody else I might add


I thought we were really quite restrained.


----------



## shand

BRB loo brake


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's official I AM GOING TO YORK :XD: :XD:
> 
> am I going to be the only tee-total adult??
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, it doesn't matter I'm sure you can make up for it in chocolate!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Yippee, you are coming to YOrk. I've been keeping everything crossed for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking to some people who gave me the info I needed and then I went ahead and booked the travelodge, I even looked up how far it is from the train station and it's 5-to 10 mins walk so I'll be getting the bus!!
Click to expand...

Do you know what time train you are getting?


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> BRB - maths problems calling putting on teacher hat for a minute or 2.....


Sophy had a problem with compond intrest??!!! so the way i was explaining it she want happy with so I asked a teacher friend and she explained it better

so Sophy got her test results back today and she got 100% on one test and 98% on another and she got a star.

now she gets a star for getting her homework 100% correct and a star for every test that she gets 100% in and when you get 3 start you get a commendation (it's a sticker) and when you get 5 commendations you get an achievement certificate home!

so

she is the first pupil in her year to get a commendation for maths

I'm so proud


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to come and stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've got plenty of room. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you near oxford? cos that's where we were planning on staying? Tony has a cousin there he wants to visit and I want to go to the shops and see a show or 3 :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

We are about and hour from Oxford and an hour from London.
Trains to both places, or were you thinking of driving down?


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's official I AM GOING TO YORK :XD: :XD:
> 
> am I going to be the only tee-total adult??
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, it doesn't matter I'm sure you can make up for it in chocolate!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Yippee, you are coming to YOrk. I've been keeping everything crossed for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was speaking to some people who gave me the info I needed and then I went ahead and booked the travelodge, I even looked up how far it is from the train station and it's 5-to 10 mins walk so I'll be getting the bus!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what time train you are getting?
Click to expand...

not yet


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's brilliant. Are youy booked in to the same one as as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> micklegate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, did you tell them you wanted a room near us and have you booked breakfast. And I think we need to sort out somewhere for evening meals. Oh I am soooooooo pleased you are coming xxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didn't book breakfast was I supposed to?? I can go and amend my booking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't booked it yet, but I think it is cheaper if we book before hand and as there will be 10 of us it might be advisable to book it. I'm happy to do it for everyone, just need to check that everyone wants it. xx
> 
> Horrah Sharon and Sophy are coming to YOrk.....
Click to expand...

what are the breakfasts like in the travelodges are they ok??


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to come and stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've got plenty of room. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you near oxford? cos that's where we were planning on staying? Tony has a cousin there he wants to visit and I want to go to the shops and see a show or 3 :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are about and hour from Oxford and an hour from London.
> Trains to both places, or were you thinking of driving down?
Click to expand...

no!! we were going to get the train and stay at travelodge oxford peartree it's walking distance to Tonys cousin


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB - maths problems calling putting on teacher hat for a minute or 2.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sophy had a problem with compond intrest??!!! so the way i was explaining it she want happy with so I asked a teacher friend and she explained it better
> 
> so Sophy got her test results back today and she got 100% on one test and 98% on another and she got a star.
> 
> now she gets a star for getting her homework 100% correct and a star for every test that she gets 100% in and when you get 3 start you get a commendation (it's a sticker) and when you get 5 commendations you get an achievement certificate home!
> 
> so
> 
> she is the first pupil in her year to get a commendation for maths
> 
> I'm so proud
Click to expand...

And so you should be  . I think someone should give me a star when my kids understand their maths, lol.


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB - maths problems calling putting on teacher hat for a minute or 2.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sophy had a problem with compond intrest??!!! so the way i was explaining it she want happy with so I asked a teacher friend and she explained it better
> 
> so Sophy got her test results back today and she got 100% on one test and 98% on another and she got a star.
> 
> now she gets a star for getting her homework 100% correct and a star for every test that she gets 100% in and when you get 3 start you get a commendation (it's a sticker) and when you get 5 commendations you get an achievement certificate home!
> 
> so
> 
> she is the first pupil in her year to get a commendation for maths
> 
> I'm so proud
Click to expand...

Well done Sophy, she's a clever girl. xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB - maths problems calling putting on teacher hat for a minute or 2.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sophy had a problem with compond intrest??!!! so the way i was explaining it she want happy with so I asked a teacher friend and she explained it better
> 
> so Sophy got her test results back today and she got 100% on one test and 98% on another and she got a star.
> 
> now she gets a star for getting her homework 100% correct and a star for every test that she gets 100% in and when you get 3 start you get a commendation (it's a sticker) and when you get 5 commendations you get an achievement certificate home!
> 
> so
> 
> she is the first pupil in her year to get a commendation for maths
> 
> I'm so proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so you should be  . I think someone should give me a star when my kids understand their maths, lol.
Click to expand...

it wasnt my strongest subject!

I think you do a brilliant job teaching them! I couldnt do it!

I say well done to you :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## patrican

Well ladies - a headless frog is trying to call me, so I should go and get its mouth finished. Glad you are going to York Sharon and hopefully there is a report somewhere on here about yesterday's shannanigans in London which I'll read about later. 

Enjoy your evening and have a good sleep all, catch you later.

Love and hugs, Patti


----------



## mumtoSophy

well I'm a tad tired

I did some knitting in the dark tonight :shock: 
I'll check it in the morning

did the cuffs on a pair of gloves because the 2x2 rib is about all I can do in the dark! sitting waiting on Sophy at school play!

so tomorrow is the last night but we are watching so will leave around 6.15

but hubby is day off tomorrow :roll: no peace!!


----------



## patrican

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB - maths problems calling putting on teacher hat for a minute or 2.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sophy had a problem with compond intrest??!!! so the way i was explaining it she want happy with so I asked a teacher friend and she explained it better
> 
> so Sophy got her test results back today and she got 100% on one test and 98% on another and she got a star.
> 
> now she gets a star for getting her homework 100% correct and a star for every test that she gets 100% in and when you get 3 start you get a commendation (it's a sticker) and when you get 5 commendations you get an achievement certificate home!
> 
> so
> 
> she is the first pupil in her year to get a commendation for maths
> 
> I'm so proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so you should be  . I think someone should give me a star when my kids understand their maths, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it wasnt my strongest subject!
> 
> I think you do a brilliant job teaching them! I couldnt do it!
> 
> I say well done to you :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Thanks  I try, lol.


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> Well ladies - a headless frog is trying to call me, so I should go and get its mouth finished. Glad you are going to York Sharon and hopefully there is a report somewhere on here about yesterday's shannanigans in London which I'll read about later.
> 
> Enjoy your evening and have a good sleep all, catch you later.
> 
> Love and hugs, Patti


have a good day patticakes :XD: xx


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRB - maths problems calling putting on teacher hat for a minute or 2.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sophy had a problem with compond intrest??!!! so the way i was explaining it she want happy with so I asked a teacher friend and she explained it better
> 
> so Sophy got her test results back today and she got 100% on one test and 98% on another and she got a star.
> 
> now she gets a star for getting her homework 100% correct and a star for every test that she gets 100% in and when you get 3 start you get a commendation (it's a sticker) and when you get 5 commendations you get an achievement certificate home!
> 
> so
> 
> she is the first pupil in her year to get a commendation for maths
> 
> I'm so proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well done Sophy, she's a clever girl. xx
Click to expand...

i don't know where she gets it from cos I'm thick as mince and he's not much better :roll: :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

patrican said:


> Well ladies - a headless frog is trying to call me, so I should go and get its mouth finished. Glad you are going to York Sharon and hopefully there is a report somewhere on here about yesterday's shannanigans in London which I'll read about later.
> 
> Enjoy your evening and have a good sleep all, catch you later.
> 
> Love and hugs, Patti


I'm going to take my netbook to york so we might be able to skype! i'll find out where the free wiifii places are :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's brilliant. Are youy booked in to the same one as as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> micklegate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, did you tell them you wanted a room near us and have you booked breakfast. And I think we need to sort out somewhere for evening meals. Oh I am soooooooo pleased you are coming xxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didn't book breakfast was I supposed to?? I can go and amend my booking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't booked it yet, but I think it is cheaper if we book before hand and as there will be 10 of us it might be advisable to book it. I'm happy to do it for everyone, just need to check that everyone wants it. xx
> 
> Horrah Sharon and Sophy are coming to YOrk.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the breakfasts like in the travelodges are they ok??
Click to expand...

Don't know, but I will find out and let you and everyone else know. I don't eat a big breakfast, just cereal, lots of lovely PRUNES, toast and coffee.


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies - a headless frog is trying to call me, so I should go and get its mouth finished. Glad you are going to York Sharon and hopefully there is a report somewhere on here about yesterday's shannanigans in London which I'll read about later.
> 
> Enjoy your evening and have a good sleep all, catch you later.
> 
> Love and hugs, Patti
> 
> 
> 
> have a good day patticakes :XD: xx
Click to expand...

I, too am signing out, things to do & all that, have a wonderful sleep every one, it has been great to actually talk again - have missed that over these last few days :XD: 
So it is bye from me, til next time xoxo


----------



## mumtoSophy

PurpleV said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.........
> 
> I'm expecting................
> 
> 
> 
> What are you expecting ..............the suspense is killer, come on TELL US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> welll...........
> 
> I am expecting to have lots of fun in YORK as I finally booked the hotel for me and Sophy today
> 
> hhhoooooooorrrraaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's brilliant. Are youy booked in to the same one as as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> micklegate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, did you tell them you wanted a room near us and have you booked breakfast. And I think we need to sort out somewhere for evening meals. Oh I am soooooooo pleased you are coming xxxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I didn't book breakfast was I supposed to?? I can go and amend my booking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't booked it yet, but I think it is cheaper if we book before hand and as there will be 10 of us it might be advisable to book it. I'm happy to do it for everyone, just need to check that everyone wants it. xx
> 
> Horrah Sharon and Sophy are coming to YOrk.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are the breakfasts like in the travelodges are they ok??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know, but I will find out and let you and everyone else know. I don't eat a big breakfast, just cereal, lots of lovely PRUNES, toast and coffee.
Click to expand...

bleugh! lol I like breakfast but I need to be up a few hours before I eat!


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies - a headless frog is trying to call me, so I should go and get its mouth finished. Glad you are going to York Sharon and hopefully there is a report somewhere on here about yesterday's shannanigans in London which I'll read about later.
> 
> Enjoy your evening and have a good sleep all, catch you later.
> 
> Love and hugs, Patti
> 
> 
> 
> have a good day patticakes :XD: xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I, too am signing out, things to do & all that, have a wonderful sleep every one, it has been great to actually talk again - have missed that over these last few days :XD:
> So it is bye from me, til next time xoxo
Click to expand...

see you in a few hours Judi :XD:


----------



## shand

good moning pattyI wish you as good a day as I have just had, full of good thing ,good thoughts and good friends hugs shand


----------



## mumtoSophy

just had a look and it's £7.65 for a buffet breakfast


----------



## PurpleFi

I, too am signing out, things to do & all that, have a wonderful sleep every one, it has been great to actually talk again - have missed that over these last few days :XD: 
So it is bye from me, til next time xoxo[/quote]

Have a good day. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I am sooooooo tired I have to go to bed 


see you all in the morning/evening 


night night xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> just had a look and it's £7.65 for a buffet breakfast


I have a feeling it's £6 something if you book it in advance. I'll find out tomorrow. I'm off to bed soon, been a busy day, but great fun. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

mumtoSophy said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies - a headless frog is trying to call me, so I should go and get its mouth finished. Glad you are going to York Sharon and hopefully there is a report somewhere on here about yesterday's shannanigans in London which I'll read about later.
> 
> Enjoy your evening and have a good sleep all, catch you later.
> 
> Love and hugs, Patti
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to take my netbook to york so we might be able to skype! i'll find out where the free wiifii places are :XD:
Click to expand...

I think they have it at the hotel. Night night xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Night, night everyone. It's snowing here. Have a good day Australia. Love and hugs and once more thanks Shand and Londy for a lovely day xxxx


----------



## shand

good night all Im turning out the light and locking the doors keep safe till tomorrow


----------



## nitz8catz

Good evening from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 pm EST. It is 2'C (36'F)and it was SUNNY today. 
I'm sitting on my loveseat, too stuffy to do anything. DD made fried chicken, sweet potatoes, corn and biscuits, and I ate everything. It was good but I hurt now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Sounds like a great time was had by Prple,Shand and Londy. It also sounds like London is still standing, wonder how York will fare in a few weeks?


----------



## shand

going by today not very well I would say


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> now it's official I AM GOING TO YORK :XD: :XD:
> 
> am I going to be the only tee-total adult??


Yay! Greeat news!
How many are going now? Are you going to all fit in one room together for the midnight snacks?


----------



## nitz8catz

shand said:


> going by today not very well I would say


Take the fun today and multiply it


----------



## nitz8catz

patrican said:


> I'm working almost non stop during daylight hours on my froggy cross stitch and hoping to finish by the end of this weekend, yay!! Right now I have a headless frog and 2 complete frogs - so good not seeing a huge white space that needs to be filled with colour :mrgreen: .
> 
> Night time is the time for knitting and so far have one completely perfect 6x6 four sided thingy and one 51/2 x 61/4 which from this point on shall not be referred to again :lol: .


I thought close to 6x6 was ok. I've got to get my measure out now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Just got caught up for today.
Purple, Shand and Londy are safely home from London after blazing a purple trail there and back. Good time was had by all and they have the loo pics to prove it.

Patrican has a headless frog left.

Jorens will be smuggling the Aussie squares to York. I think that's a great idea.

Bink needs antibiotics but doesn't want to wait 3-1/2 hours with sick people to get them.

Saxy is promoting non-smoking and drowning in Tears.

Jinx went to meet a friend after comparing medical notes with Yarni. Prognosis: they're getting older, adjust.

Pengwin, what's a bumbo?

Link is going to teach her dog the right way to sleep on a bed, despite sleeping better with him wrong way up.

Pearly no longer has rain falling on her head and can make dry squares now.

Yarni's doc says she is blind, deaf and short, but we just know she was ignoring him so she could work on her circles.

GrandmaSusan appeared peckish with an American Robin. Left and threatened to return. She sounds like she is feeling better. Can't wait for the Bog Off!

Don't start making the baby outfits... Sharon is expecting...to have fun at York!!!! She will be joining the madhouse at York.

All caught up now? Nah. it doesn't make any sense to me either, but that's life with the Tena ladies!

I'll go knit in circles now.


----------



## binkbrice

I went to the doc waited 2 1/2 hours got shot and antibiotics and they want me to have a ct scan done

DH saw same doctor with the same syptoms and all they did was schedule a ct scan for him oh and gave him valium what the heck is that about No antibiotics or shots 
he is not a happy camper


----------



## binkbrice

Glad that fun was had by all tveryonoday 
Sharon congratulations on York
Pattycake 
Judi 
Nitzi 
Hello Everyone

and Bye Everyone

Hope you all have a nice night or day witch ever one applies to you Hugs Binky


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working almost non stop during daylight hours on my froggy cross stitch and hoping to finish by the end of this weekend, yay!! Right now I have a headless frog and 2 complete frogs - so good not seeing a huge white space that needs to be filled with colour :mrgreen: .
> 
> Night time is the time for knitting and so far have one completely perfect 6x6 four sided thingy and one 51/2 x 61/4 which from this point on shall not be referred to again :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> I thought close to 6x6 was ok. I've got to get my measure out now.
Click to expand...

Close is ok, just not too far out :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/purple-squirrel-found-in-penns/61308

This is a link to a PURPLE squirrel. Surely one that escaped from the PV's grounds....


----------



## Dreamweaver

See that the girls wore themselves out in London and all headed off to bed early.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Judi, I claim title as least invested in "the project". Just picked up a possible yarn but have not even opened bag... 

Those little things being dellivered at York is a great idea. And,,,, though we are all spread out on this side of the Pond... potage between areas is the same so we could easily redistribute on this side as well.


----------



## PENGWIN

mumtoSophy said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to come and stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've got plenty of room. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you near oxford? cos that's where we were planning on staying? Tony has a cousin there he wants to visit and I want to go to the shops and see a show or 3 :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

You are mid way between London and Malvern (or ish) so ..... you have a choice. Glad you're on the way to York.


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> Just got caught up for today.
> Purple, Shand and Londy are safely home from London after blazing a purple trail there and back. Good time was had by all and they have the loo pics to prove it.
> 
> Patrican has a headless frog left.
> 
> Jorens will be smuggling the Aussie squares to York. I think that's a great idea.
> 
> Bink needs antibiotics but doesn't want to wait 3-1/2 hours with sick people to get them.
> 
> Saxy is promoting non-smoking and drowning in Tears.
> 
> Jinx went to meet a friend after comparing medical notes with Yarni. Prognosis: they're getting older, adjust.
> 
> Pengwin, what's a bumbo?
> 
> Link is going to teach her dog the right way to sleep on a bed, despite sleeping better with him wrong way up.
> 
> Pearly no longer has rain falling on her head and can make dry squares now.
> 
> Yarni's doc says she is blind, deaf and short, but we just know she was ignoring him so she could work on her circles.
> 
> GrandmaSusan appeared peckish with an American Robin. Left and threatened to return. She sounds like she is feeling better. Can't wait for the Bog Off!
> 
> Don't start making the baby outfits... Sharon is expecting...to have fun at York!!!! She will be joining the madhouse at York.
> 
> All caught up now? Nah. it doesn't make any sense to me either, but that's life with the Tena ladies!
> 
> I'll go knit in circles now.


...and now I know about as much as the rest of you.

A bumbo is a child's seat - it looks like a potty but is made from soft material and supports the child prior to sitting up. Google for a better definition.


----------



## Xiang

PENGWIN said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon, How are you. It's snowing her at the moment. Thought of you at lunch time as I was stuffing my face with chocolate fonant. And opposite the restaurant was a chocolate shop and it was painted purple. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh sounds fab! me and hubby are talking about a jolly jaunt to London in October
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to come and stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> maybe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've got plenty of room. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you near oxford? cos that's where we were planning on staying? Tony has a cousin there he wants to visit and I want to go to the shops and see a show or 3 :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mid way between London and Malvern (or ish) so ..... you have a choice. Glad you're on the way to York.
Click to expand...

Good morning Pengwin, are you well rested now? xx :XD: Sorry, wrong person, I am getting a bit muddled lately :-(


----------



## PENGWIN

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working almost non stop during daylight hours on my froggy cross stitch and hoping to finish by the end of this weekend, yay!! Right now I have a headless frog and 2 complete frogs - so good not seeing a huge white space that needs to be filled with colour :mrgreen: .
> 
> Night time is the time for knitting and so far have one completely perfect 6x6 four sided thingy and one 51/2 x 61/4 which from this point on shall not be referred to again :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> I thought close to 6x6 was ok. I've got to get my measure out now.
Click to expand...

Mine are close too!


----------



## Dreamweaver

PENGWIN said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrican said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working almost non stop during daylight hours on my froggy cross stitch and hoping to finish by the end of this weekend, yay!! Right now I have a headless frog and 2 complete frogs - so good not seeing a huge white space that needs to be filled with colour :mrgreen: .
> 
> Night time is the time for knitting and so far have one completely perfect 6x6 four sided thingy and one 51/2 x 61/4 which from this point on shall not be referred to again :lol: .
> 
> 
> 
> I thought close to 6x6 was ok. I've got to get my measure out now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are close too!
Click to expand...

So, apparently close only counts in horseshoes and squingies.... I'm liking that...


----------



## shand

I got my first square yesterday from Londy, when we went on our jaunt to london,It turquoise and I love it,so now my frendship blanky is officially started


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm falling asleep in chair for the last hour and have to get to mom's for a lot of last minute things before my brother arrives at dinnertime tomorrow, so I'm going to drag my tired body to bed. 

Forgot to tell you, I think, actually managed to get a hair cut yesterday.... No, I did tell you. May have to go back for a little more shaggyness.... 

Night all,,, Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## Xiang

I have had my little fix, so I am now going to do some more knitting. Have just finished a child's hat for 6yo DGD, now I only need to finish the two cloth books I am making for 3yo DGD, befor Wednesday.

Bye all xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning everyone from a snowy Surrey.


----------



## queenpmw

You got that right girlfriend!


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> I got my first square yesterday from Londy, when we went on our jaunt to london,It turquoise and I love it,so now my frendship blanky is officially started


And I got mine too and guess what - it's purple. We also got a really lovely present, but I shan't tell you. Wait until York when we can show you.


----------



## PurpleFi

queenpmw said:


> You got that right girlfriend!


Hellow Queenpmw, Who got what right?


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> I have had my little fix, so I am now going to do some more knitting. Have just finished a child's hat for 6yo DGD, now I only need to finish the two cloth books I am making for 3yo DGD, befor Wednesday.
> 
> Bye all xoxo


Sorry I missed you. Catch you later xx


----------



## linkan

Good Morning everyone , just sneaking in to check up on all of you , I know i havent been here much and not gotten to talk to anyone much , just tired now that some of the stress is lifted .. 

I apologize if i have ignored anyone  

OK ... Sharon , i wish you lived closer  ... Because i think a punch buggy is on order for that one !!! NO PUNCH BACK LOL !! 

Not funny  Im so super jealous of all the get togethers you all get to have ... 
Im absolutely happy that you can all do it , just jealous  
Purple i loved your story and the pictures .. which is Shand and which is Londy ?? 

Judi , i have missed you again .. i have gotten off my schedule for sure if i cant even catch you on here , we are normally sync'ed up here  .. I will make a point to get caught up with ya soon i promise


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> queenpmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right girlfriend!
> 
> 
> 
> Hellow Queenpmw, Who got what right?
Click to expand...

Most likely all of us lol


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my first square yesterday from Londy, when we went on our jaunt to london,It turquoise and I love it,so now my frendship blanky is officially started
> 
> 
> 
> And I got mine too and guess what - it's purple. We also got a really lovely present, but I shan't tell you. Wait until York when we can show you.
Click to expand...

But ......... I dont get to SEEEEeee it in York :|

I finished another square a little while ago ... i think thats 3 lol ... i told everyone i am slow as snail spit 

Tonight is sewing circle , gonna see if i can make two more at least while i am there  
IF we dont have to leave early because of snow .. we are suppose to start getting snow around 6 till sometime late saturday  they say only 2 inches , but we shall see ... remind me to show the before and after pics of the back yard , because it is a TOTAL mud pit right now ... and by tonight it will be all pristine and clean and snowy LOL


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Good Morning everyone , just sneaking in to check up on all of you , I know i havent been here much and not gotten to talk to anyone much , just tired now that some of the stress is lifted ..
> 
> I apologize if i have ignored anyone
> 
> OK ... Sharon , i wish you lived closer  ... Because i think a punch buggy is on order for that one !!! NO PUNCH BACK LOL !!
> 
> Not funny  Im so super jealous of all the get togethers you all get to have ...
> Im absolutely happy that you can all do it , just jealous
> Purple i loved your story and the pictures .. which is Shand and which is Londy ??
> 
> Judi , i have missed you again .. i have gotten off my schedule for sure if i cant even catch you on here , we are normally sync'ed up here  .. I will make a point to get caught up with ya soon i promise


Morning Angela, How are things going. I've been thinking of you. Re the picture Londy is in the middle in the photo in the restaurant. We really had a lovely day and just didn't stop talking. So glad we went yesterday cos it snowed here again last night. xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone , just sneaking in to check up on all of you , I know i havent been here much and not gotten to talk to anyone much , just tired now that some of the stress is lifted ..
> 
> I apologize if i have ignored anyone
> 
> OK ... Sharon , i wish you lived closer  ... Because i think a punch buggy is on order for that one !!! NO PUNCH BACK LOL !!
> 
> Not funny  Im so super jealous of all the get togethers you all get to have ...
> Im absolutely happy that you can all do it , just jealous
> Purple i loved your story and the pictures .. which is Shand and which is Londy ??
> 
> Judi , i have missed you again .. i have gotten off my schedule for sure if i cant even catch you on here , we are normally sync'ed up here  .. I will make a point to get caught up with ya soon i promise
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Angela, How are things going. I've been thinking of you. Re the picture Londy is in the middle in the photo in the restaurant. We really had a lovely day and just didn't stop talking. So glad we went yesterday cos it snowed here again last night. xx
Click to expand...

It looked like alot of fun  
It looks like the snow is going around , we should be getting a share of it the next two days .


----------



## PurpleFi

But ......... I dont get to SEEEEeee it in York :| 

Sorry, but I'm not at liberty to say.

I knitted a square on the train yesterday, lots of funny looks.


----------



## PurpleFi

It looked like alot of fun  
It looks like the snow is going around , we should be getting a share of it the next two days .[/quote]

I hope the snow doesn't stay too long as I've got to walk down to town this morning and choose some new glasses frames. I shall put my walking boots on and take a stick.


----------



## linkan

I cant believe some of you have already gotten squares posted and received !  Thats wonderful  

I am trying to think of ways to get the completed ones to you all quicker ... It seems to take forever to get from me to GSusan ... 
maybe i need to be sending them to Sharon with postage included and envelopes and let her forward from there ... it seems faster LOL ... 
JUST kidding Sharon !!! 
 




maybe ..... MUAHHAHahaha


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> But ......... I dont get to SEEEEeee it in York :|
> 
> Sorry, but I'm not at liberty to say.
> 
> I knitted a square on the train yesterday, lots of funny looks.


It is amazing how people sometimes act like they have never seen knitting before lol ... why did they look at you funny , were you all speedy like Sharon ??


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> I cant believe some of you have already gotten squares posted and received !  Thats wonderful
> 
> I am trying to think of ways to get the completed ones to you all quicker ... It seems to take forever to get from me to GSusan ...
> maybe i need to be sending them to Sharon with postage included and envelopes and let her forward from there ... it seems faster LOL ...
> JUST kidding Sharon !!!
> 
> 
> Judi is sending the ones over from Australia so I can redistrube them here. You could do the same if you like.
> 
> maybe ..... MUAHHAHahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

With regard the squares. As postage is so expensive I think it might be a good idea of the squares were collected in each country and then posted overseas in one batch for redistributions, what does everybody else think?

I will make enquiries at the post office here as to charges.


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe some of you have already gotten squares posted and received !  Thats wonderful
> 
> I am trying to think of ways to get the completed ones to you all quicker ... It seems to take forever to get from me to GSusan ...
> maybe i need to be sending them to Sharon with postage included and envelopes and let her forward from there ... it seems faster LOL ...
> JUST kidding Sharon !!!
> 
> 
> Judi is sending the ones over from Australia so I can redistrube them here. You could do the same if you like.
> 
> maybe ..... MUAHHAHahaha
Click to expand...

I dont want to make more work for any of you  
Im gonna look at fedex and see how fast they can guarantee  
They gotta be faster than the regular post office has been ... if so , i may be able to send the first ones out later today  YAY! 
shhh dont tell anybody though


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe some of you have already gotten squares posted and received !  Thats wonderful
> 
> I am trying to think of ways to get the completed ones to you all quicker ... It seems to take forever to get from me to GSusan ...
> maybe i need to be sending them to Sharon with postage included and envelopes and let her forward from there ... it seems faster LOL ...
> JUST kidding Sharon !!!
> 
> 
> But if it's too much to send, do think about what I said. I really don't mind.
> Judi is sending the ones over from Australia so I can redistrube them here. You could do the same if you like.
> 
> maybe ..... MUAHHAHahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont want to make more work for any of you
> Im gonna look at fedex and see how fast they can guarantee
> They gotta be faster than the regular post office has been ... if so , i may be able to send the first ones out later today  YAY!
> shhh dont tell anybody though
Click to expand...


----------



## linkan

I think Binky and I are gonna try to double up on ours .. make sure that we send them to each person together ... so all of you should expect two at a time from us :|

Anyone else who wants to ship to us and have it included is welcome to do so too .....

Pam , Jynx , Pearly , Luvy ,Nitzi


----------



## linkan

PurpleV But if it's too much to send said:


> I will talk to Binky about it tonight ..thanks
> 
> I think i have a few things to include in ours too , I know i do to Nitzi ...


----------



## PurpleFi

Anyone else who wants to ship to us and have it included is welcome to do so too .....

Pam , Jynx , Pearly , Luvy ,Nitzi [/quote]

I'm sure it will work out cheaper to send them together. Probably send them with just a label on as to who from and to, that would cut down on weight. What does everybody else think. I am happy to collect the overseas ones in York and post them. But please everybody don't feel you have to have them done by York. There is no rush. Love and hugs


----------



## linkan

Well lady i am glad we got to chat , it has been awhile hasnt it  
BUT, it is 4 am and i should try to sleep if i am gonna shop with Lisa tomorrow ... I dont know how i would ever get groceries if not for her  MY sister , such a beautiful person to tote me around so 

correction ... TODAY lol ... i forget it is already today (friday 4am) lol ...


----------



## PurpleFi

linkan said:


> Well lady i am glad we got to chat , it has been awhile hasnt it
> BUT, it is 4 am and i should try to sleep if i am gonna shop with Lisa tomorrow ... I dont know how i would ever get groceries if not for her  MY sister , such a beautiful person to tote me around so


Nice chatting to you Angela, get some rest. Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## linkan

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well lady i am glad we got to chat , it has been awhile hasnt it
> BUT, it is 4 am and i should try to sleep if i am gonna shop with Lisa tomorrow ... I dont know how i would ever get groceries if not for her  MY sister , such a beautiful person to tote me around so
> 
> 
> 
> Nice chatting to you Angela, get some rest. Love and hugs PV xx
Click to expand...

okey dokey  
XOXO hugs to you too


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> Just got caught up for today.
> Purple, Shand and Londy are safely home from London after blazing a purple trail there and back. Good time was had by all and they have the loo pics to prove it.
> 
> Patrican has a headless frog left.
> 
> Jorens will be smuggling the Aussie squares to York. I think that's a great idea.
> 
> Bink needs antibiotics but doesn't want to wait 3-1/2 hours with sick people to get them.
> 
> Saxy is promoting non-smoking and drowning in Tears.
> 
> Jinx went to meet a friend after comparing medical notes with Yarni. Prognosis: they're getting older, adjust.
> 
> Pengwin, what's a bumbo?
> 
> Link is going to teach her dog the right way to sleep on a bed, despite sleeping better with him wrong way up.
> 
> Pearly no longer has rain falling on her head and can make dry squares now.
> 
> Yarni's doc says she is blind, deaf and short, but we just know she was ignoring him so she could work on her circles.
> 
> GrandmaSusan appeared peckish with an American Robin. Left and threatened to return. She sounds like she is feeling better. Can't wait for the Bog Off!
> 
> Don't start making the baby outfits... Sharon is expecting...to have fun at York!!!! She will be joining the madhouse at York.
> 
> All caught up now? Nah. it doesn't make any sense to me either, but that's life with the Tena ladies!
> 
> I'll go knit in circles now.


Hi Nitzi, Just love your synopsis. There will be 10 of us in your, and according to Saxy we will all fit in one room - four on each bed, one in the chair (there is only ever one chair) and Pengwin on 'the throne'.


----------



## shand

Not funny  Im so super jealous of all the get togethers you all get to have ... 
Im absolutely happy that you can all do it , just jealous  
Purple i loved your story and the pictures .. which is Shand and which is Londy ?? 

Londy has short white hair, and shands just sticks out everywhere, wether it is up or down there is just to much of it


----------



## grandma susan

Hello everyone, I've got a lot of pages to catch up on...How are you today?I think I need to go back to 79


----------



## grandma susan

I'm onto 80 now...Just read about THE meet. Wowo you all look great. You've all got some guts I tell you, I don't know if I'd have dared go all that way.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a snowy Surrey.


That could be on a post card, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning Judi. It;s just sheer ice here.


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep looking at the wool and needles. They might do themselves! I've only knitted two so far. I'm miles behiond everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy. I have only just cast on my third one, so you aren't the only one who is miles behind - no stress remember!! We do them as we can :XD: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I haven't even started. I can't look at knitting yet.


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my first square yesterday from Londy, when we went on our jaunt to london,It turquoise and I love it,so now my frendship blanky is officially started
> 
> 
> 
> And I got mine too and guess what - it's purple. We also got a really lovely present, but I shan't tell you. Wait until York when we can show you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But ......... I dont get to SEEEEeee it in York :|
> 
> I finished another square a little while ago ... i think thats 3 lol ... i told everyone i am slow as snail spit
> 
> Tonight is sewing circle , gonna see if i can make two more at least while i am there
> IF we dont have to leave early because of snow .. we are suppose to start getting snow around 6 till sometime late saturday  they say only 2 inches , but we shall see ... remind me to show the before and after pics of the back yard , because it is a TOTAL mud pit right now ... and by tonight it will be all pristine and clean and snowy LOL
Click to expand...

You are on par with everyone else, except Pengwin of course. I have just cast on my 4th, now am sewing together a shirt for eldest DGD :lol: ..... The squares will get done & sent :thumbup:


----------



## shand

> =grandma susan]I'm onto 80 now...Just read about THE meet. Wowo you all look great. You've all got some guts I tell you, I don't know if I'd have dared go all that way.


I had to locals to guide me


----------



## shand

nice to have you back Gsusan, remember slow but sure will get you there in the end


----------



## grandma susan

mumtoSophy said:


> now it's official I AM GOING TO YORK :XD: :XD:
> 
> am I going to be the only tee-total adult??


No your'e not. /i don't drink Either.


----------



## grandma susan

shand said:


> nice to have you back Gsusan, remember slow but sure will get you there in the end


I think I may go for a ride in the car for some birdseed today. I'm so bored but still weak. Tons better though.


----------



## shand

dont worry Gsusan and Sharon, Im sure somebody will help you out with the wine in york


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice to have you back Gsusan, remember slow but sure will get you there in the end
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may go for a ride in the car for some birdseed today. I'm so bored but still weak. Tons better though.
Click to expand...

Yoohoo, nice to see you here. I ws checking up on the hotel in York, but thought I'd better pop back and here you are. Take it easy. We've got loads of snow here, glad we went to London yesterday. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone from a snowy Surrey.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be on a post card, very nice :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you. It's lovely to look at but I've got to go out in it. Waling boots and a stick are called for.


----------



## grandma susan

We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> I cant believe some of you have already gotten squares posted and received !  Thats wonderful
> 
> I am trying to think of ways to get the completed ones to you all quicker ... It seems to take forever to get from me to GSusan ...
> maybe i need to be sending them to Sharon with postage included and envelopes and let her forward from there ... it seems faster LOL ...
> JUST kidding Sharon !!!
> 
> I haven't even started
> 
> maybe ..... MUAHHAHahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.


You be very careful if you go out.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm onto 80 now...Just read about THE meet. Wowo you all look great. You've all got some guts I tell you, I don't know if I'd have dared go all that way :roll: .


hi Susan, so glad you are feeling better. Welcolm back to the mad house. 
:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> You be very careful if you go out.
Click to expand...

I don't know if I'll move from my chair. I'm full of ideas but energy less. hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm onto 80 now...Just read about THE meet. Wowo you all look great. You've all got some guts I tell you, I don't know if I'd have dared go all that way :roll: .
> 
> 
> 
> hi Susan, so glad you are feeling better. Welcolm back to the mad house.
> :XD: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Hi Judi...I haven't started my squares. I've got the yarn but that's as far as I've got. I just can't be bothered :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep looking at the wool and needles. They might do themselves! I've only knitted two so far. I'm miles behiond everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saxy. I have only just cast on my third one, so you aren't the only one who is miles behind - no stress remember!! We do them as we can :XD: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't even started. I can't look at knitting yet.
Click to expand...

Just take your time Susan, mine will take a little while, as I have very important birthday & Easter gifts to make, for 6 little girls :roll: so the squares will be done inbetween those items :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

I have just spoken to a very nice young man at the York hotel. We can pre book breakfast and save a £1, paying £6.65 or pay for it on the day at $7.65. They do full English, plus cereal, toast, croissants etc and it is as much as you can eat. Let me know if you want me to book this.


----------



## PurpleFi

Susan did you see I bought some yarn yesterday, definitely not for squares, it's so fine and it's purple xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone from a snowy Surrey.
> 
> 
> 
> That could be on a post card, very nice :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. It's lovely to look at but I've got to go out in it. Waling boots and a stick are called for.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that would be one of the problems of living in postcard scenery. I like the look of it, but after talking to everyone on this thread, I am glad I don't live in it. I can't freeze to death here, I have the opposite problem - trying to keep cool. What temperatures do you have in your summer time?


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.


Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?


----------



## PurpleFi

Yeah, that would be one of the problems of living in postcard scenery. I like the look of it, but after talking to everyone on this thread, I am glad I don't live in it. I can't freeze to death here, I have the opposite problem - trying to keep cool. What temperatures do you have in your summer time?[/quote]

Sometimes it gets quite hot, although you probably wouldn't even call it warm, up to 30c.


----------



## PurpleFi

I didn't mean we have to pay in dollars on the day.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> Susan did you see I bought some yarn yesterday, definitely not for squares, it's so fine and it's purple xxx


I love Rowan yarn...Had some bargains off ebay. Breakfast sounds cool to me...


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
Click to expand...

It rained, and then went to -4 and everything froze....


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> Yeah, that would be one of the problems of living in postcard scenery. I like the look of it, but after talking to everyone on this thread, I am glad I don't live in it. I can't freeze to death here, I have the opposite problem - trying to keep cool. What temperatures do you have in your summer time?


Sometimes it gets quite hot, although you probably wouldn't even call it warm, up to 30c.[/quote]

That's quite reasonable, I was thinking that it would be more like our winter. It would probably be a different heat to ours


----------



## PurpleFi

I love Rowan yarn...Had some bargains off ebay. Breakfast sounds cool to me...[/quote]

Two are lace weight and the other is a fine mohair, thought they might go nice together in a sort of striped something or other. Maybe a snood.


----------



## PurpleFi

[

That's quite reasonable, I was thinking that it would be more like our winter. It would probably be a different heat to ours[/quote]

We don't get a lot of humidity here.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It rained, and then went to -4 and everything froze....
Click to expand...

That's incredible - I know it isn't to you, but I have never experienced that kind of weather :lol: if I lived in NSW, Victoria or Tassie I might have got to see it, but not here :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Susan did you see I bought some yarn yesterday, definitely not for squares, it's so fine and it's purple xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I love Rowan yarn...Had some bargains off ebay. Breakfast sounds cool to me...
Click to expand...

Did you see my post about collecting all the UK squares up and sending them in one lot to the USA and Australia. I'll see what the charges are at the post office, but it might work out cheaper that way.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> [
> 
> That's quite reasonable, I was thinking that it would be more like our winter. It would probably be a different heat to ours


We don't get a lot of humidity here.[/quote]

We don't get a lot of anything here :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

We don't get a lot of anything here :roll:[/quote]

Haahaa, but they have you, isn't that enough!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> [
> 
> That's quite reasonable, I was thinking that it would be more like our winter. It would probably be a different heat to ours


We don't get a lot of humidity here.[/quote]

We didn't used too, but we seem to get more humid days each summer, at least I think it is the environment & not just me :shock:


----------



## shand

yes please to breakfast miss purple, and when we spoke about it yesterday, londy thought it was a good idear so you can put her name down to


----------



## PurpleFi

That's incredible - I know it isn't to you, but I have never experienced that kind of weather :lol: if I lived in NSW, Victoria or Tassie I might have got to see it, but not here :XD:[/quote]

Judi, You and Patticake are just going to have to come ovr here so we can educate you about British weather and then you will see why it is the number one topic of conversation. Have you heard the saying 'if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes and it will change'.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That's quite reasonable, I was thinking that it would be more like our winter. It would probably be a different heat to ours
> 
> 
> 
> We don't get a lot of humidity here.
Click to expand...

We don't get a lot of anything here :roll:[/quote]

You get snow & ice. Do you get reasonable warmth in the summertime?


----------



## grandma susan

I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...


----------



## PurpleFi

shand said:


> yes please to breakfast miss purple, and when we spoke about it yesterday, londy thought it was a good idear so you can put her name down to


Will do. I'll make a list - I'm good at lists. After a glass of wine I list.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...


Shall we go to Australia for the winter?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we go to Australia for the winter?
Click to expand...

As long as I can take my family...I don't work well without family.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> That's incredible - I know it isn't to you, but I have never experienced that kind of weather :lol: if I lived in NSW, Victoria or Tassie I might have got to see it, but not here :XD:


Judi, You and Patticake are just going to have to come ovr here so we can educate you about British weather and then you will see why it is the number one topic of conversation. Have you heard the saying 'if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes and it will change'.[/quote]

No, haven't heard that. Our weather can change dramatically from sweltering one day to winter temps the next day, but not in one day, that would be horrible. A trip is definitely on my agenda, just a matter of when. I might get a XLotto tomorrow morning, & see how I go :shock: :lol:

I suppose I would have to buy a whole new set of clothing to wear, I don't think mine would be warm enough :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we go to Australia for the winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I can take my family...I don't work well without family.
Click to expand...

OK and I'll bring mine too. Look out Judi.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'd better go there is a line of hungry birds outside my kitchen window. It's now lovely and sunny but still lots of snow. Must go and get these glasses sorted. Optician reckons I need 4 different pairs. Like that is going to happen. But I do have to wear tinted glasses now. I shall look all mysterious. Have a good day/night everyone and I will catch you later. 
Susan, so glad you are feeling better. It's just not been the same without you. Take it easy.
Love and hugs PV xx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we go to Australia for the winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I can take my family...I don't work well without family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK and I'll bring mine too. Look out Judi.
Click to expand...

I am waiting, just give me time to get the BBQ going properly.
How many am I expecting :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

I suppose I would have to buy a whole new set of clothing to wear, I don't think mine would be warm enough :XD:[/quote]

I'll lend you my new jacket, it is so warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I am waiting, just give me time to get the BBQ going properly[/quote]

Ok, I love bbqed prawns. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we go to Australia for the winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I can take my family...I don't work well without family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK and I'll bring mine too. Look out Judi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am waiting, just give me time to get the BBQ going properly.
> How many am I expecting :lol:
Click to expand...

Me, Mr P and my daughter and family - that makes 6 from here.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I suppose I would have to buy a whole new set of clothing to wear, I don't think mine would be warm enough :XD:


I'll lend you my new jacket, it is so warm. xx[/quote]

Would it fit me, you look quite slim, I am built like a Viking


----------



## PurpleFi

Ok I'm really going now. Love you all xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I would have to buy a whole new set of clothing to wear, I don't think mine would be warm enough :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lend you my new jacket, it is so warm. xx
Click to expand...

Would it fit me, you look quite slim, I am built like a Viking[/quote]

I've seen skinny Vikings! Honest, I am going


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we go to Australia for the winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I can take my family...I don't work well without family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK and I'll bring mine too. Look out Judi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am waiting, just give me time to get the BBQ going properly.
> How many am I expecting :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me, Mr P and my daughter and family - that makes 6 from here.
Click to expand...

Hhhmmmm I have one spare room  But a large yard, do you like camping? :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's incredible - I know it isn't to you, but I have never experienced that kind of weather :lol: if I lived in NSW, Victoria or Tassie I might have got to see it, but not here :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Judi, You and Patticake are just going to have to come ovr here so we can educate you about British weather and then you will see why it is the number one topic of conversation. Have you heard the saying 'if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes and it will change'.
Click to expand...

No, haven't heard that. Our weather can change dramatically from sweltering one day to winter temps the next day, but not in one day, that would be horrible. A trip is definitely on my agenda, just a matter of when. I might get a XLotto tomorrow morning, & see how I go :shock: :lol:

I suppose I would have to buy a whole new set of clothing to wear, I don't think mine would be warm enough :XD:[/quote]

I wear the same winter ans summer...apart from scarves


----------



## Xiang

PurpleV said:


> I am waiting, just give me time to get the BBQ going properly


Ok, I love bbqed prawns. xx[/quote]

Can organise that, are you signing off now. It is nearly time for me to head off to bed now. So bye from me x's.

Enjoy your day, everyone. Will catch yo later xoxo


----------



## grandma susan

jorens53 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I would have to buy a whole new set of clothing to wear, I don't think mine would be warm enough :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lend you my new jacket, it is so warm. xx
Click to expand...

Would it fit me, you look quite slim, I am built like a Viking[/quote]

I'm more like your Carthorse


----------



## grandma susan

bye purple...I think I'm off now Judi...see you later.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I would have to buy a whole new set of clothing to wear, I don't think mine would be warm enough :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll lend you my new jacket, it is so warm. xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would it fit me, you look quite slim, I am built like a Viking
Click to expand...

I'm more like your Carthorse [/quote]

Is that the Drysdales, they are massive, I don't think you are quite that big. I am a chunky Viking now, I used to be a slim one - then I retired (my excuse anyway :lol


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> bye purple...I think I'm off now Judi...see you later.


Ok, have a good day Susan. Catch you all next time xoxo


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Just got caught up for today.
> Purple, Shand and Londy are safely home from London after blazing a purple trail there and back. Good time was had by all and they have the loo pics to prove it.
> 
> Patrican has a headless frog left.
> 
> Jorens will be smuggling the Aussie squares to York. I think that's a great idea.
> 
> Bink needs antibiotics but doesn't want to wait 3-1/2 hours with sick people to get them.
> 
> Saxy is promoting non-smoking and drowning in Tears.
> 
> Jinx went to meet a friend after comparing medical notes with Yarni. Prognosis: they're getting older, adjust.
> 
> Pengwin, what's a bumbo?
> 
> Link is going to teach her dog the right way to sleep on a bed, despite sleeping better with him wrong way up.
> 
> Pearly no longer has rain falling on her head and can make dry squares now.
> 
> Yarni's doc says she is blind, deaf and short, but we just know she was ignoring him so she could work on her circles.
> 
> GrandmaSusan appeared peckish with an American Robin. Left and threatened to return. She sounds like she is feeling better. Can't wait for the Bog Off!
> 
> Don't start making the baby outfits... Sharon is expecting...to have fun at York!!!! She will be joining the madhouse at York.
> 
> All caught up now? Nah. it doesn't make any sense to me either, but that's life with the Tena ladies!
> 
> I'll go knit in circles now.


Wow, good catch up thanks dear!! It worries me slightly that it made perfect sense to me!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Dreamweaver said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/purple-squirrel-found-in-penns/61308
> 
> This is a link to a PURPLE squirrel. Surely one that escaped from the PV's grounds....


They say that seeing is believing but, nah not too sure about this!! It's the kind of picture you might see here on April 1st! However, I do love the idea of prettily coloured wild animals, maybe a pink and white badger or a banana yellow fox!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleV said:


> I have just spoken to a very nice young man at the York hotel. We can pre book breakfast and save a £1, paying £6.65 or pay for it on the day at $7.65. They do full English, plus cereal, toast, croissants etc and it is as much as you can eat. Let me know if you want me to book this.


Put me down for that please dear, I promise not to fill my bag with food to last me the rest of the day LOL!!xx


----------



## London Girl

Hi Ann think it's just me and thee! I spent 20 minutes catching now and now everyone's gone except us!! How are you up there, is it really cold? Had snow last night but it didn't settle on paths or roads so hasn't caused any disruption!


----------



## SaxonLady

Dreamweaver said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/purple-squirrel-found-in-penns/61308
> 
> This is a link to a PURPLE squirrel. Surely one that escaped from the PV's grounds....


this one is definitely for our Purple! He is actually very pretty, and fat. Our Purple is only pretty, definitely not fat.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> I have just spoken to a very nice young man at the York hotel. We can pre book breakfast and save a £1, paying £6.65 or pay for it on the day at $7.65. They do full English, plus cereal, toast, croissants etc and it is as much as you can eat. Let me know if you want me to book this.


I'll go along with everyone else. Normally if I eat a large breakfast I don't want .lunch. I have only ever ate a large breakfast if it's included in the price! But there is nothing like a full English!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> Susan did you see I bought some yarn yesterday, definitely not for squares, it's so fine and it's purple xxx


it looks gorgeous. 
I'm still very jealous of your day out. I would have loved to be there.


----------



## SaxonLady

jorens53 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
Click to expand...

middle England had an unusual problem yesterday. It started down as snow, met a layer of warm air and turned to rain, then froze the instant it landed, leaving icy surfaces and icicles on everything. Very dangerous.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That's quite reasonable, I was thinking that it would be more like our winter. It would probably be a different heat to ours
> 
> 
> 
> We don't get a lot of humidity here.
Click to expand...

We don't get a lot of anything here :roll:[/quote]

In Worthing we donm't get weather at all. We are in a bay, on the gulf stream, sheltered by the downs (hills). We have seen no snow or ice so far.


----------



## SaxonLady

shand said:


> yes please to breakfast miss purple, and when we spoke about it yesterday, londy thought it was a good idear so you can put her name down to


sounds like breakfast for 10!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we go to Australia for the winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I can take my family...I don't work well without family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK and I'll bring mine too. Look out Judi.
Click to expand...

and mine!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi Ann think it's just me and thee! I spent 20 minutes catching now and now everyone's gone except us!! How are you up there, is it really cold? Had snow last night but it didn't settle on paths or roads so hasn't caused any disruption!


I've done extactly the same thing. Again. Story of my life.


----------



## SaxonLady

omg I'm talking to myself again!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> omg I'm talking to myself again!


I here, I here!!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> omg I'm talking to myself again!
> 
> 
> 
> I here, I here!!!
Click to expand...

mee too mee too


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> middle England had an unusual problem yesterday. It started down as snow, met a layer of warm air and turned to rain, then froze the instant it landed, leaving icy surfaces and icicles on everything. Very dangerous.
Click to expand...

we got cold and wet


----------



## mumtoSophy

I'm having Large milky bar buttons for lunch


----------



## mumtoSophy

am I talking to myself :roll:


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> middle England had an unusual problem yesterday. It started down as snow, met a layer of warm air and turned to rain, then froze the instant it landed, leaving icy surfaces and icicles on everything. Very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we got cold and wet
Click to expand...

Hya Janet and Sharon!! So glad you and Sophy are coming to York, have a 'little' one there we hopefully stop us from getting completely out of hand LOL!!

Janet we were wishing you there as well yesterday, and everyone else too! We had a great time and it's lovely how you feel you have met before when actually meeting for the first time!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> middle England had an unusual problem yesterday. It started down as snow, met a layer of warm air and turned to rain, then froze the instant it landed, leaving icy surfaces and icicles on everything. Very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we got cold and wet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hya Janet and Sharon!! So glad you and Sophy are coming to York, have a 'little' one there we hopefully stop us from getting completely out of hand LOL!!
> 
> Janet we were wishing you there as well yesterday, and everyone else too! We had a great time and it's lovely how you feel you have met before when actually meeting for the first time!!
Click to expand...

me and Sophy are glad to be coming to York :XD: 
it was touch and go for a while :roll:

but don't let Sophy put you off misbehaving :XD:


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> middle England had an unusual problem yesterday. It started down as snow, met a layer of warm air and turned to rain, then froze the instant it landed, leaving icy surfaces and icicles on everything. Very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we got cold and wet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hya Janet and Sharon!! So glad you and Sophy are coming to York, have a 'little' one there we hopefully stop us from getting completely out of hand LOL!!
> 
> Janet we were wishing you there as well yesterday, and everyone else too! We had a great time and it's lovely how you feel you have met before when actually meeting for the first time!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me and Sophy are glad to be coming to York :XD:
> it was touch and go for a while :roll:
> 
> but don't let Sophy put you off misbehaving :XD:
Click to expand...

Don't want to warp her mathematical little mind!! Well doen to Sophy for her maths by the way!! Loved your 'expecting' joke, you little minx, had us all going there for a minute!!

:lol:


----------



## London Girl

Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> middle England had an unusual problem yesterday. It started down as snow, met a layer of warm air and turned to rain, then froze the instant it landed, leaving icy surfaces and icicles on everything. Very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we got cold and wet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hya Janet and Sharon!! So glad you and Sophy are coming to York, have a 'little' one there we hopefully stop us from getting completely out of hand LOL!!
> 
> Janet we were wishing you there as well yesterday, and everyone else too! We had a great time and it's lovely how you feel you have met before when actually meeting for the first time!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me and Sophy are glad to be coming to York :XD:
> it was touch and go for a while :roll:
> 
> but don't let Sophy put you off misbehaving :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to warp her mathematical little mind!! Well doen to Sophy for her maths by the way!! Loved your 'expecting' joke, you little minx, had us all going there for a minute!!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

 :XD:

I thought I would wind you lot up heehee my bad :XD:

I hope you lot are thinking of the sweetie bingo pressys you need to get :XD:

I picked up something today  I spent a whole 50p haahaa


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!


oh I love flip flops!! I love the way the new ones smell!! (I know I have strange tendancies ) :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because the snow melted, or is it frozen dew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> middle England had an unusual problem yesterday. It started down as snow, met a layer of warm air and turned to rain, then froze the instant it landed, leaving icy surfaces and icicles on everything. Very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we got cold and wet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hya Janet and Sharon!! So glad you and Sophy are coming to York, have a 'little' one there we hopefully stop us from getting completely out of hand LOL!!
> 
> Janet we were wishing you there as well yesterday, and everyone else too! We had a great time and it's lovely how you feel you have met before when actually meeting for the first time!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me and Sophy are glad to be coming to York :XD:
> it was touch and go for a while :roll:
> 
> but don't let Sophy put you off misbehaving :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't want to warp her mathematical little mind!! Well doen to Sophy for her maths by the way!! Loved your 'expecting' joke, you little minx, had us all going there for a minute!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> I thought I would wind you lot up heehee my bad :XD:
> 
> I hope you lot are thinking of the sweetie bingo pressys you need to get :XD:
> 
> I picked up something today  I spent a whole 50p haahaa
Click to expand...

You are soooo extravagant!! That sounds like it's going to be fun!!


----------



## mumtoSophy

ok I'm off to do stuff

like ironing and feeding the tumble dryer etc 

oh the fun never ends! :XD: 

catch you later  xx


----------



## London Girl

mumtoSophy said:


> I'm having Large milky bar buttons for lunch


Well it might have some milk in it so it's probably a bit nutritious!! I am having home made veggie soup but would rather be having Large milky bar buttons!


----------



## shand

just what do we needto bring for this bingo, I dont know what is hapening wirh that


----------



## London Girl

shand said:


> just what do we needto bring for this bingo, I dont know what is hapening wirh that


Hi Dear! I'm sure Sharon will corect me if I'm wrong but as I understand it, we are each bring one or two little (cheap) gifts, wrapped up. I haven't even though about that yet but I will be heading for poundland!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!


Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!


Boy did that photo give me a fright - thought my eyes had gotten worse over the last few hours


----------



## SaxonLady

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh I love flip flops!! I love the way the new ones smell!! (I know I have strange tendancies ) :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Londy, where was that shop? It's unbelievable.

Sharon, I live in flip-flops. I rarely wear anything else because my feet are constantly hot. I think there must be something wrong, but no-one seems to worry. But I do look funny when it's cold, coat, hat, scarf, gloves ... and flip-flops.


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different


----------



## Xiang

People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy


----------



## SaxonLady

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
Click to expand...

don't I know it. We spent three and a half weeks in Australi visiting new-found cousins. We went from Cairns to Brisbane, to Sydney, to the Blue Mojntians, to Canberra, then Melbounre. I have never felt so at home in all me life. No one looked at my flip-flops!


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Boy did that photo give me a fright - thought my eyes had gotten worse over the last few hours
Click to expand...

I would like to say, I was standing still at the time but the world was moving slightly!!

:lol:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
Click to expand...

actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
Click to expand...

We have those ones as well, DH & younger DD's call the footwear "flongs" - it irritates me no end

Here, if you are referring to the footwear, it is "thongs" & the underwear variety is the singular "thong", cos the footwear was here prior to the other :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

jorens53 said:


> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy


you look after them Judi, but why would you need fires?


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.
Click to expand...

Who says, I love barefootedness? Just because it isn't the done thing dor others. If you have been doing this since Adam was a lad, why change now, your feet will hate you if you suddenly start wearing shoes all the time - and don't use age as an excuse, unless there is a really good reason to begin wearing shoes!! :XD: :XD: :shock:


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy


I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!


----------



## SaxonLady

jorens53 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says, I love barefootedness
Click to expand...

but this is England. It doesn't go with the stiff upper lip! That's why I was so relaxed in Oz. And loved that everyone really did say 'no worries' and meant it.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.
Click to expand...

Once you get to a certain age, never worry about the 'done thing'! The done thing is what you happen to want to do!....and it never did sandie Shaw any harm! By the way, whatever happened to Sandie Shaw??

:lol:


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
Click to expand...

I want to try that spray on one. You keep your eyes closed and spray over the hoods. I suffer from eye-strain, which doesn't help me get up in the morning as my eyes ache and I don't want to open them.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you get to a certain age, never worry about the 'done thing'! The done thing is what you happen to want to do!....and it never did sandie Shaw any harm! By the way, whatever happened to Sandie Shaw??
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

she's still around.


----------



## SaxonLady

LONDY! You have to tell me what that shop was called and where it is. You can't just take a photo (of sorts!) and tell me nothing more.


----------



## mumtoSophy

shand said:


> just what do we needto bring for this bingo, I dont know what is hapening wirh that


just a little something that will brighten someone elses day  it can be something that was given to you as a present but you don't like, or something you made or anything really! because once we start scrabbling for presents who knows what we will end up with! it's for fun and not for anyone to go to any expense

but make sure it/they are wrapped :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady

gosh, I'm hungry. I must go and eat. And I ought to do some work as well. I'll do catch up later.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
Click to expand...

I never knew laser treatment did that, you poor thing. So did the laser therapy do any good at all, or did you end up being in the 5%that were disadvantaged by it? :-(


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to try that spray on one. You keep your eyes closed and spray over the hoods. I suffer from eye-strain, which doesn't help me get up in the morning as my eyes ache and I don't want to open them.
Click to expand...

Yes it does look good but I think it is probably pricey and if it doesn't work for you it's waste! Might go to Boots and ask for a free squirt to try it!! By the way, the shop was in Kingsly Court, near Carnaby Street, Soho. Full of lovely little shops, including the wool shop where Shand and I were tempted!


----------



## mumtoSophy

SaxonLady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't I know it. We spent three and a half weeks in Australi visiting new-found cousins. We went from Cairns to Brisbane, to Sydney, to the Blue Mojntians, to Canberra, then Melbounre. I have never felt so at home in all me life. No one looked at my flip-flops!
Click to expand...

I have several (7 pairs) of them and love them but only in the summer :XD:


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Boy did that photo give me a fright - thought my eyes had gotten worse over the last few hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to say, I was standing still at the time but the world was moving slightly!!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> gosh, I'm hungry. I must go and eat. And I ought to do some work as well. I'll do catch up later.


Don't say that, I am not supposed to be eating now, but my stomach feels like my throat has been cut, & I am trying to not eat after a certain time of night - not working yet :?


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to try that spray on one. You keep your eyes closed and spray over the hoods. I suffer from eye-strain, which doesn't help me get up in the morning as my eyes ache and I don't want to open them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does look good but I think it is probably pricey and if it doesn't work for you it's waste! Might go to Boots and ask for a free squirt to try it!! By the way, the shop was in Kingsly Court, near Carnaby Street, Soho. Full of lovely little shops, including the wool shop where Shand and I were tempted!
Click to expand...

that wool shop is in this month's copy of Let's Knit. I looks good.
Thanks for the Heads Up. I really should have come with you!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to try that spray on one. You keep your eyes closed and spray over the hoods. I suffer from eye-strain, which doesn't help me get up in the morning as my eyes ache and I don't want to open them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does look good but I think it is probably pricey and if it doesn't work for you it's waste! Might go to Boots and ask for a free squirt to try it!! By the way, the shop was in Kingsly Court, near Carnaby Street, Soho. Full of lovely little shops, including the wool shop where Shand and I were tempted!
Click to expand...

What is the spray on one, & how would that work, if you are still talking eye treatments :?:


----------



## London Girl

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew laser treatment did that, you poor thing. So did the laser therapy do any good at all, or did you end up being in the 5%that were disadvantaged by it? :-(
Click to expand...

Yes it did help quite a lot, I used to be +7.50 in both eyes. I wore contact lenses for 25 years but found I needed reading specs on tp of them so used some redundancy money to take the plunge! I can sometimes drive without specs but always need them for reading or the laptop so tend to keep them on all the time, good days and not so good. The opthalmologist says I could do without them but after 60 years needing them I have become kind of spectacle-dependent? Glad I did it though!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to try that spray on one. You keep your eyes closed and spray over the hoods. I suffer from eye-strain, which doesn't help me get up in the morning as my eyes ache and I don't want to open them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does look good but I think it is probably pricey and if it doesn't work for you it's waste! Might go to Boots and ask for a free squirt to try it!! By the way, the shop was in Kingsly Court, near Carnaby Street, Soho. Full of lovely little shops, including the wool shop where Shand and I were tempted!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wool shop is in this month's copy of Let's Knit. I looks good.
> Thanks for the Heads Up. I really should have come with you!
Click to expand...

Next time then!!!


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't I know it. We spent three and a half weeks in Australi visiting new-found cousins. We went from Cairns to Brisbane, to Sydney, to the Blue Mojntians, to Canberra, then Melbounre. I have never felt so at home in all me life. No one looked at my flip-flops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several (7 pairs) of them and love them but only in the summer :XD:
Click to expand...

Is that the actual official name for them, the kiwi's call them "jandals" I think & they are called something else in the US, so what is their real name there :?:


----------



## London Girl

Just going for some lunch now, I can gear hubs' tummy rumbling but I bet he hasn't even noticed!! Catch you late girlies! XXX


----------



## mumtoSophy

jorens53 said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't I know it. We spent three and a half weeks in Australi visiting new-found cousins. We went from Cairns to Brisbane, to Sydney, to the Blue Mojntians, to Canberra, then Melbounre. I have never felt so at home in all me life. No one looked at my flip-flops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several (7 pairs) of them and love them but only in the summer :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the actual official name for them, the kiwi's call them "jandals" I think & they are called something else in the US, so what is their real name there :?:
Click to expand...

I remember having my first pair when I was about 6 (1976) and they were called flip-flops then!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew laser treatment did that, you poor thing. So did the laser therapy do any good at all, or did you end up being in the 5%that were disadvantaged by it? :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did help quite a lot, I used to be +7.50 in both eyes. I wore contact lenses for 25 years but found I needed reading specs on tp of them so used some redundancy money to take the plunge! I can sometimes drive without specs but always need them for reading or the laptop so tend to keep them on all the time, good days and not so good. The opthalmologist says I could do without them but after 60 years needing them I have become kind of spectacle-dependent? Glad I did it though!
Click to expand...

I don't think it would be helpful for me, my sight script is only fractional, idk what though, but have other problems besides short & long sight. Can't wear contacts, because of one of them - which I was extremely upset about, have always wanted contacts ever since they were developed :-(


----------



## mumtoSophy

London Girl said:


> Just going for some lunch now, I can gear hubs' tummy rumbling but I bet he hasn't even noticed!! Catch you late girlies! XXX


I'm off too to tackle the ironing!

byeexx


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just going for some lunch now, I can gear hubs' tummy rumbling but I bet he hasn't even noticed!! Catch you late girlies! XXX
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off too to tackle the ironing!
> 
> byeexx
Click to expand...

Bye Sharon & Londy ........ Is anyone still here ...... I think I will do some catchup if I am alone xoxo


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't I know it. We spent three and a half weeks in Australi visiting new-found cousins. We went from Cairns to Brisbane, to Sydney, to the Blue Mojntians, to Canberra, then Melbounre. I have never felt so at home in all me life. No one looked at my flip-flops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have several (7 pairs) of them and love them but only in the summer :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the actual official name for them, the kiwi's call them "jandals" I think & they are called something else in the US, so what is their real name there :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember having my first pair when I was about 6 (1976) and they were called flip-flops then!
Click to expand...

My second daughter was born then :lol: she is now 35 & eldest is 38


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That's quite reasonable, I was thinking that it would be more like our winter. It would probably be a different heat to ours
> 
> 
> 
> We don't get a lot of humidity here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't get a lot of anything here :roll:
Click to expand...

In Worthing we donm't get weather at all. We are in a bay, on the gulf stream, sheltered by the downs (hills). We have seen no snow or ice so far.[/quote]

So is that the same gulf stream that visits the US, or is there a different one :?:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think life's better in the warmth. You feel more like doing things, your bones don't hurt so much.Give me warmth any day...
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we go to Australia for the winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as I can take my family...I don't work well without family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK and I'll bring mine too. Look out Judi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and mine!
Click to expand...

There is a cabin park near me, give me a date, & I will book it out for the UK contingency - just give me the numbers, I think I will stay there also, just for a break from home hahaha


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> I'm having Large milky bar buttons for lunch


Very nutritious and also good for the mood :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

mumtoSophy said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh I love flip flops!! I love the way the new ones smell!! (I know I have strange tendancies ) :XD: :XD: :XD:
Click to expand...

Unless you buy the really cheap rubber ones that smell like car tyres - or is that the smell you are referring to???


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh I love flip flops!! I love the way the new ones smell!! (I know I have strange tendancies ) :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Londy, where was that shop? It's unbelievable.
> 
> Sharon, I live in flip-flops. I rarely wear anything else because my feet are constantly hot. I think there must be something wrong, but no-one seems to worry. But I do look funny when it's cold, coat, hat, scarf, gloves ... and flip-flops.
Click to expand...

Your feet are one of the temperature controllers of the body, so you must have a whole lot of heat running around in your body :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
Click to expand...

Probably even Chinese Safety Boots as well :lol: - now that was just plain naughty


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> you look after them Judi, but why would you need fires?
Click to expand...

IDK, I am still using the aircon - it was 30 here today & I get hot anyway :-( my poor DH might suffer a little this winter


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says, I love barefootedness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but this is England. It doesn't go with the stiff upper lip! That's why I was so relaxed in Oz. And loved that everyone really did say 'no worries' and meant it.
Click to expand...

Just be yourself & show some of that adopted Aussie irreverence, don't worry about what anyone else is saying - they are probably only jealous that they aren't courageous enough to do their own thing as well. The "stiff upper lip" looks ridiculous - there are some people who try it on over here - they mostly get ignored, or told to get over themselves :lol: (c;


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says, I love barefootedness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but this is England. It doesn't go with the stiff upper lip! That's why I was so relaxed in Oz. And loved that everyone really did say 'no worries' and meant it.
Click to expand...

Just be yourself & show some of that adopted Aussie irreverence, don't worry about what anyone else is saying - they are probably only jealous that they aren't courageous enough to do their own thing as well. The "stiff upper lip" looks ridiculous - there are some people who try it on over here - they mostly get ignored, or told to get over themselves :lol: (c;


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
> 
> actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you get to a certain age, never worry about the 'done thing'! The done thing is what you happen to want to do!....and it never did sandie Shaw any harm! By the way, whatever happened to Sandie Shaw??
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Now this I totally agree with - you and I must be related hehe


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:32 am EST and -2' C (28' F) It's supposed to be freezing rain this afternoon.

I'm on during the day!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Janet I forgot you love flip flops, you should come on down & visit the home of the thongs (flip flops to you), there are millions of them here :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Judi! I hear Saxy even has flip-flop wellies!! As I'm sure you know, if you ask for 'thongs' over here, you get something completely different
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually in the wet flip-flops are a nuisance, so bare feet are best. And THAT I love. When I was at Art College I never wore anything obn my feet for two years, even in snow and ice, but now I'm 70 it isn't the done thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says, I love barefootedness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but this is England. It doesn't go with the stiff upper lip! That's why I was so relaxed in Oz. And loved that everyone really did say 'no worries' and meant it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just be yourself & show some of that adopted Aussie irreverence, don't worry about what anyone else is saying - they are probably only jealous that they aren't courageous enough to do their own thing as well. The "stiff upper lip" looks ridiculous - there are some people who try it on over here - they mostly get ignored, or told to get over themselves :lol: (c;
Click to expand...

I'm Canadian, we're polite. Which is why I feel bad now for biting someone's head off this morning.


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> you look after them Judi, but why would you need fires?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, I am still using the aircon - it was 30 here today & I get hot anyway :-( my poor DH might suffer a little this winter
Click to expand...

I'm a mile away from the Ontario Great Lake. Always humid here. Probably why we're overcast most of the winter. In the summer we can get up into the 30 or 40'C, with humidity, which ends up being grey smog, and smelling horrid.
And in the summer, we get forest fires up north and the smoke can come down here and hang over us with the humidity and smog too.


----------



## nitz8catz

Bye Jorens


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Janet, look what I found in London! It's a flip-flop shop!!! Lousy picture (I'd had a few by then!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh I love flip flops!! I love the way the new ones smell!! (I know I have strange tendancies ) :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Londy, where was that shop? It's unbelievable.
> 
> Sharon, I live in flip-flops. I rarely wear anything else because my feet are constantly hot. I think there must be something wrong, but no-one seems to worry. But I do look funny when it's cold, coat, hat, scarf, gloves ... and flip-flops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your feet are one of the temperature controllers of the body, so you must have a whole lot of heat running around in your body :shock: :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm a few degrees warmer than most folk. I put cranky babies to sleep when I hold them. I was a problem when my DD was little, I had to unwrap her cause I kept putting her to sleep. 
I wear Crocs year round, beachwear in the summer, canvas-top Crocs in the winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

jorens53 said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorens53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have already started lighting their winter fires (unless we have another bushfire)- It's playing havoc with my eyes -just had to put saline drops in them  - they were dry as haydes and hurt like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for you as I also suffer from very dry eyes as a result of laser surgery to improve my vision. Still wearing specs most of the time, a few grand poorer and shelling out for eyedrops! Hey ho!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never knew laser treatment did that, you poor thing. So did the laser therapy do any good at all, or did you end up being in the 5%that were disadvantaged by it? :-(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it did help quite a lot, I used to be +7.50 in both eyes. I wore contact lenses for 25 years but found I needed reading specs on tp of them so used some redundancy money to take the plunge! I can sometimes drive without specs but always need them for reading or the laptop so tend to keep them on all the time, good days and not so good. The opthalmologist says I could do without them but after 60 years needing them I have become kind of spectacle-dependent? Glad I did it though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it would be helpful for me, my sight script is only fractional, idk what though, but have other problems besides short & long sight. Can't wear contacts, because of one of them - which I was extremely upset about, have always wanted contacts ever since they were developed :-(
Click to expand...

If it helps any, I know a few people here who have had the laser treatment and after 10 years they have to go back to wearing glasses cause their sight changed.


----------



## nitz8catz

mumtoSophy said:


> am I talking to myself :roll:


I know I am


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a thawing Surrey. Lots of drips around but they say it might freeze tonight.
I have just ordered two pairs of glasses. Luckily they are two for the price of one, but still rather expensive. But then again you've got to look after your eyes.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I talking to myself :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am
Click to expand...

Hi Nitzi. I'm here. How are you?


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> We are just ice...It looks so dangerous out of my front window.


Time to don ice skates.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I talking to myself :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nitzi. I'm here. How are you?
Click to expand...

I'm backkkkkkkk!!!!
And it's Friday, yippeee.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from a thawing Surrey. Lots of drips around but they say it might freeze tonight.
> I have just ordered two pairs of glasses. Luckily they are two for the price of one, but still rather expensive. But then again you've got to look after your eyes.


When I got mine, they were two for one as well, I just didn't know that I had picked out the two most expensive frames in the place.
I don't buy glasses as often as I should so I got them anyways.


----------



## PurpleFi

Londy and Saxy, have put you down on the breakfast list.
Saxy you must come to London with us next time and we'll take you to the flip flop shop, that is if Londy can remember where it is. All I can remember is that it's very high up!


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from a thawing Surrey. Lots of drips around but they say it might freeze tonight.
> I have just ordered two pairs of glasses. Luckily they are two for the price of one, but still rather expensive. But then again you've got to look after your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, they were two for one as well, I just didn't know that I had picked out the two most expensive frames in the place.
> I don't buy glasses as often as I should so I got them anyways.
Click to expand...

I've been told that I will need new glasses at least every year and that I have to wear dark glasses when I am outside evben if it's not sunny.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I talking to myself :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nitzi. I'm here. How are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm backkkkkkkk!!!!
> And it's Friday, yippeee.
Click to expand...

Are you feeling better now. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from a thawing Surrey. Lots of drips around but they say it might freeze tonight.
> I have just ordered two pairs of glasses. Luckily they are two for the price of one, but still rather expensive. But then again you've got to look after your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, they were two for one as well, I just didn't know that I had picked out the two most expensive frames in the place.
> I don't buy glasses as often as I should so I got them anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told that I will need new glasses at least every year and that I have to wear dark glasses when I am outside evben if it's not sunny.
Click to expand...

Are your eyes changing? Retina problems?


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I talking to myself :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nitzi. I'm here. How are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm backkkkkkkk!!!!
> And it's Friday, yippeee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you feeling better now. xx
Click to expand...

I'm ok, the computers are ok, everyone around me is sick! Hope I don't catch it.


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from a thawing Surrey. Lots of drips around but they say it might freeze tonight.
> I have just ordered two pairs of glasses. Luckily they are two for the price of one, but still rather expensive. But then again you've got to look after your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, they were two for one as well, I just didn't know that I had picked out the two most expensive frames in the place.
> I don't buy glasses as often as I should so I got them anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told that I will need new glasses at least every year and that I have to wear dark glasses when I am outside evben if it's not sunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are your eyes changing? Retina problems?
Click to expand...

I've got cataracts and they are affecting my vision.


----------



## theyarnlady

O.k. I am going to tell all of you for the last time in foul language Shut Up. You keep getting louder and louder,and waking me up.
Flip your own flops,or I will thong you. 
If you are speaking and you say am I alone here or here I am You are alone. If you ring me once again and Hang up, I am going to call you in the middle of the night and wake you up. 
They are ty dying Squirrels now egads what next. Can't wait till they try ty dying and elephant. 
Thnaks for the picture P. thats what snow looks like, we are sleeting here. That is where the ground air is to warm and the snow is to cold so they get together and have a sleet party. 
Ah Nitz's my loyal asst.Ed, good job.
Susan I think ice skates would be the shoe of the day, unless you are Saxy then sliding along barefooted would work.
I would like to mention that we keep getting drop in with wierd questions, may I suggest the Knitting resort people are playing jokes on us??? There have been to many drop bys with to many off the wall post. 
They are called big horses here, and Vikings are not all fat, they are fluffy,as I am part of norweign race, I will be called fluffy. 
As per little gifts, how about cheap cheap cheap, I am sure you can find something in the garbage variety its call dumpster diving.
Fire is for warmth snow is for cold, why are you all obsess with going to different places, stay where you are, you will just bring the weather with you.
Looking at the world through flies eyes, coke bottles will do the treat. sometimes blurry is nice.
Glad you are on the upside Susan.
As per circles and no pressure, why are we talking about mailing them. Mine will be come invisable when mailed if soon thats how many I have made.
I am going to have my coffee now that you all have started my day in a grumpy mood, if you had not kept talking and phoning about is any one there, I might have gotten the sleep I needed. Sharon stop phoning me and asking is anyone there. when phone is ringing no one has pick up no one is there.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon from a thawing Surrey. Lots of drips around but they say it might freeze tonight.
> I have just ordered two pairs of glasses. Luckily they are two for the price of one, but still rather expensive. But then again you've got to look after your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> When I got mine, they were two for one as well, I just didn't know that I had picked out the two most expensive frames in the place.
> I don't buy glasses as often as I should so I got them anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told that I will need new glasses at least every year and that I have to wear dark glasses when I am outside evben if it's not sunny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are your eyes changing? Retina problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got cataracts and they are affecting my vision.
Click to expand...

Ah, my mum's boyfriend had the surgery for that, and his vision is great now. He still has to wear sunglasses when it is bright out.
They won't do the surgery until the cataracts are quite advanced tho, I don't understand that reasoning. I've never heard of cataracts reversing themselves.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I am going to tell all of you for the last time in foul language Shut Up. You keep getting louder and louder,and waking me up.
> Flip your own flops,or I will thong you.
> If you are speaking and you say am I alone here or here I am You are alone. If you ring me once again and Hang up, I am going to call you in the middle of the night and wake you up.
> They are ty dying Squirrels now egads what next. Can't wait till they try ty dying and elephant.
> Thnaks for the picture P. thats what snow looks like, we are sleeting here. That is where the ground air is to warm and the snow is to cold so they get together and have a sleet party.
> Ah Nitz's my loyal asst.Ed, good job.
> Susan I think ice skates would be the shoe of the day, unless you are Saxy then sliding along barefooted would work.
> I would like to mention that we keep getting drop in with wierd questions, may I suggest the Knitting resort people are playing jokes on us??? There have been to many drop bys with to many off the wall post.
> They are called big horses here, and Vikings are not all fat, they are fluffy,as I am part of norweign race, I will be called fluffy.
> As per little gifts, how about cheap cheap cheap, I am sure you can find something in the garbage variety its call dumpster diving.
> Fire is for warmth snow is for cold, why are you all obsess with going to different places, stay where you are, you will just bring the weather with you.
> Looking at the world through flies eyes, coke bottles will do the treat. sometimes blurry is nice.
> Glad you are on the upside Susan.
> As per circles and no pressure, why are we talking about mailing them. Mine will be come invisable when mailed if soon thats how many I have made.
> I am going to have my coffee now that you all have started my day in a grumpy mood, if you had not kept talking and phoning about is any one there, I might have gotten the sleep I needed. Sharon stop phoning me and asking is anyone there. when phone is ringing no one has pick up no one is there.


Hi Yarni, you sound like you have the grumps that I had this morning. Must be the weather, yeah, let's blame the weather.


----------



## theyarnlady

Linky that is a very nice idea, but have one problem with it. If I send you my circles I will have to pay the postage to get them to you. Then I will have to pay you the postage to send them overseas. I am sorry but don't see how it would be cheaper to do this. As I spent 32.00 this week sending packages, I think it may be cheaper if we each just mail them from where we are. i am sure it will be cheaper for you and Binky to mail together,thats a good idea. But if we who do not live by you do it it would be an added expense. Does that make sense???


----------



## theyarnlady

I am talking to myself, is anyone out there. 
Yes I am talking to myself
and no one is out there.
See thats how it works ladies. Stop waving and yelling.


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I am going to tell all of you for the last time in foul language Shut Up. You keep getting louder and louder,and waking me up.
> Flip your own flops,or I will thong you.
> If you are speaking and you say am I alone here or here I am You are alone. If you ring me once again and Hang up, I am going to call you in the middle of the night and wake you up.
> They are ty dying Squirrels now egads what next. Can't wait till they try ty dying and elephant.
> Thnaks for the picture P. thats what snow looks like, we are sleeting here. That is where the ground air is to warm and the snow is to cold so they get together and have a sleet party.
> Ah Nitz's my loyal asst.Ed, good job.
> Susan I think ice skates would be the shoe of the day, unless you are Saxy then sliding along barefooted would work.
> I would like to mention that we keep getting drop in with wierd questions, may I suggest the Knitting resort people are playing jokes on us??? There have been to many drop bys with to many off the wall post.
> They are called big horses here, and Vikings are not all fat, they are fluffy,as I am part of norweign race, I will be called fluffy.
> As per little gifts, how about cheap cheap cheap, I am sure you can find something in the garbage variety its call dumpster diving.
> Fire is for warmth snow is for cold, why are you all obsess with going to different places, stay where you are, you will just bring the weather with you.
> Looking at the world through flies eyes, coke bottles will do the treat. sometimes blurry is nice.
> Glad you are on the upside Susan.
> As per circles and no pressure, why are we talking about mailing them. Mine will be come invisable when mailed if soon thats how many I have made.
> I am going to have my coffee now that you all have started my day in a grumpy mood, if you had not kept talking and phoning about is any one there, I might have gotten the sleep I needed. Sharon stop phoning me and asking is anyone there. when phone is ringing no one has pick up no one is there.


Hi Grumpy guts. I've got just one thing to say to you BOOOOOO!
xxxxx


----------



## pearlone

Morning from a warm and sunny Florida. The roofers just arrived to finish putting new roof on today. Daisy dog trying to figure out what is going on up on roof. woofing going on. Sorry to hear you have catarracts Purple. Wear your tinted glasses and be mysterious.Hi Nitzi, hope you have a quiet day with the beeps. I used to love it when it was Friday. I was still on call over the weekend, but at least I could decide to sleep in a little if I wasn't called. Love flip flops. They have huge varieties of them here in Florida. Particu;arly like the ones with pretty colored jewels and stones on them. Sorry I am missing folks again. I think Linky and Binky and I can meet up this summer as DH and I will be going to Indiana to visit some friends. So perhaps a smaller contingent of a tenas get together. I need to find out where exactly Linky and Binky are located from friends home. Everyone have a great day and talk later.


----------



## nitz8catz

theyarnlady said:


> I am talking to myself, is anyone out there.
> Yes I am talking to myself
> and no one is out there.
> See thats how it works ladies. Stop waving and yelling.


I'm talking back, hit the refresh. I keep forgetting to do that. :?


----------



## PurpleFi

theyarnlady said:


> I am talking to myself, is anyone out there.
> Yes I am talking to myself
> and no one is out there.
> See thats how it works ladies. Stop waving and yelling.


HELLO HELLO N YOOHOO WHATCHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

nitz8catz said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. I am going to tell all of you for the last time in foul language Shut Up. You keep getting louder and louder,and waking me up.
> Flip your own flops,or I will thong you.
> If you are speaking and you say am I alone here or here I am You are alone. If you ring me once again and Hang up, I am going to call you in the middle of the night and wake you up.
> They are ty dying Squirrels now egads what next. Can't wait till they try ty dying and elephant.
> Thnaks for the picture P. thats what snow looks like, we are sleeting here. That is where the ground air is to warm and the snow is to cold so they get together and have a sleet party.
> Ah Nitz's my loyal asst.Ed, good job.
> Susan I think ice skates would be the shoe of the day, unless you are Saxy then sliding along barefooted would work.
> I would like to mention that we keep getting drop in with wierd questions, may I suggest the Knitting resort people are playing jokes on us??? There have been to many drop bys with to many off the wall post.
> They are called big horses here, and Vikings are not all fat, they are fluffy,as I am part of norweign race, I will be called fluffy.
> As per little gifts, how about cheap cheap cheap, I am sure you can find something in the garbage variety its call dumpster diving.
> Fire is for warmth snow is for cold, why are you all obsess with going to different places, stay where you are, you will just bring the weather with you.
> Looking at the world through flies eyes, coke bottles will do the treat. sometimes blurry is nice.
> Glad you are on the upside Susan.
> As per circles and no pressure, why are we talking about mailing them. Mine will be come invisable when mailed if soon thats how many I have made.
> I am going to have my coffee now that you all have started my day in a grumpy mood, if you had not kept talking and phoning about is any one there, I might have gotten the sleep I needed. Sharon stop phoning me and asking is anyone there. when phone is ringing no one has pick up no one is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Yarni, you sound like you have the grumps that I had this morning. Must be the weather, yeah, let's blame the weather.
Click to expand...

""Oh I thought I was all by myself""", this place is a mad house. 
Nay it's not the weather Nits, it's these women waking me up with their chetter chatter. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Morning from a warm and sunny Florida. The roofers just arrived to finish putting new roof on today. Daisy dog trying to figure out what is going on up on roof. woofing going on. Sorry to hear you have catarracts Purple. Wear your tinted glasses and be mysterious.Hi Nitzi, hope you have a quiet day with the beeps. I used to love it when it was Friday. I was still on call over the weekend, but at least I could decide to sleep in a little if I wasn't called. Love flip flops. They have huge varieties of them here in Florida. Particu;arly like the ones with pretty colored jewels and stones on them. Sorry I am missing folks again. I think Linky and Binky and I can meet up this summer as DH and I will be going to Indiana to visit some friends. So perhaps a smaller contingent of a tenas get together. I need to find out where exactly Linky and Binky are located from friends home. Everyone have a great day and talk later.


Hi Pearly, How are you. Meeting up with Linky and Binky sounds good. Londy, Shand and I had such a lovely time yesterday.


----------



## theyarnlady

PurpleV said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.k. I am going to tell all of you for the last time in foul language Shut Up. You keep getting louder and louder,and waking me up.
> Flip your own flops,or I will thong you.
> If you are speaking and you say am I alone here or here I am You are alone. If you ring me once again and Hang up, I am going to call you in the middle of the night and wake you up.
> They are ty dying Squirrels now egads what next. Can't wait till they try ty dying and elephant.
> Thnaks for the picture P. thats what snow looks like, we are sleeting here. That is where the ground air is to warm and the snow is to cold so they get together and have a sleet party.
> Ah Nitz's my loyal asst.Ed, good job.
> Susan I think ice skates would be the shoe of the day, unless you are Saxy then sliding along barefooted would work.
> I would like to mention that we keep getting drop in with wierd questions, may I suggest the Knitting resort people are playing jokes on us??? There have been to many drop bys with to many off the wall post.
> They are called big horses here, and Vikings are not all fat, they are fluffy,as I am part of norweign race, I will be called fluffy.
> As per little gifts, how about cheap cheap cheap, I am sure you can find something in the garbage variety its call dumpster diving.
> Fire is for warmth snow is for cold, why are you all obsess with going to different places, stay where you are, you will just bring the weather with you.
> Looking at the world through flies eyes, coke bottles will do the treat. sometimes blurry is nice.
> Glad you are on the upside Susan.
> As per circles and no pressure, why are we talking about mailing them. Mine will be come invisable when mailed if soon thats how many I have made.
> I am going to have my coffee now that you all have started my day in a grumpy mood, if you had not kept talking and phoning about is any one there, I might have gotten the sleep I needed. Sharon stop phoning me and asking is anyone there. when phone is ringing no one has pick up no one is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Grumpy guts. I've got just one thing to say to you BOOOOOO!
> xxxxx
Click to expand...

Oh so I am grumpy guts am I if you lady's would hold down the chatter,and stop the noise I would be fine. Now to a liter note Good Morning Purple, Nitz and Pearly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Yarni, you sound like you have the grumps that I had this morning. Must be the weather, yeah, let's blame the weather.[/quote]

""Oh I thought I was all by myself""", this place is a mad house. 
Nay it's not the weather Nits, it's these women waking me up with their chetter chatter. :shock:[/quote]

It's 3.15 pm here and it'll soon be time for afternoon tea!!!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96926-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

